# si sposeranno a maggio



## Old Clessidra1 (2 Febbraio 2007)

a Porto Venere....


----------



## MariLea (2 Febbraio 2007)

e cosa cambia?


----------



## Old Fa. (2 Febbraio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> in un posto da favola in liguria....


Anch'io mi sono sposato in un posto da favola, ... se potessi tornare indietro oggi ... cercherei di recuperare i soldi


----------



## Old Fa. (2 Febbraio 2007)

Clessidra, tu ti stai facendo un cinema nella mente, ... le cose che credi sono molto lontane dalla realtà.

Se invece provi piacere nel farti male, ... allora ... almeno, ... gustatele bene


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (2 Febbraio 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Clessidra, tu ti stai facendo un cinema nella mente, ... le cose che credi sono molto lontane dalla realtà.
> 
> Se invece provi piacere nel farti male, ... allora ... almeno, ... gustatele bene


Lo so...ma voi non ci pensereste???...
cmq grazie per essermi vicini....sono tanto triste


----------



## Old Fa. (2 Febbraio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Lo so...ma voi non ci pensereste???...
> cmq grazie per essermi vicini....sono tanto triste


Se te l'ho detto è perchè anch'io in qualche modo ci sono passato, ... per questo ti dico di gustartele; a tenerle lontane queste idee non ci si riesce, ... anzi, ci si fa dei danni.

Meglio trovare qualcosa di piacevole in questo, per esempio: ... il fatto che i tuoi sentimenti e sensazioni non sono mai stati così intensi come oggi, ... quando sarà passata non avrai occasione per molto tempo di sentire il tuo stomaco fare su e giù per la gola, ... sentire gli acidi dello stomaco che ti stringono in ventre, ... o quella sensazione che vieni risucchiata da te stessa dall'interno

Non sai cosa darei per provare ancora questa roba, ... forse non incontrollabile come prima, ... una dose di 2 giorni me la prenderei subito


----------



## Old fun (2 Febbraio 2007)

*Datti uno stop*



Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Lo so...ma voi non ci pensereste???...
> cmq grazie per essermi vicini....sono tanto triste


 
L'unica che può decidere se veramente uscire da questa situazione sei tu, devi fregartene di dove come e quando si sposeranno, e anzi in quel preciso istante trovati lontana mille miglia a divertirti per i fatti tuoi........
Sarà un bella cerimonia, sarà un bel posto.....certo nel regno dell'effimero tutto è bello, ma è altrettanto vero proprio perchè effimero che tutto finisce...........
Meriti di meglio.....credimi......


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (2 Febbraio 2007)

fun ha detto:


> L'unica che può decidere se veramente uscire da questa situazione sei tu, devi fregartene di dove come e quando si sposeranno, e anzi in quel preciso istante trovati lontana mille miglia a divertirti per i fatti tuoi........
> Sarà un bella cerimonia, sarà un bel posto.....certo nel regno dell'effimero tutto è bello, ma è altrettanto vero proprio perchè effimero che tutto finisce...........
> Meriti di meglio.....credimi......


grazie Fun...però mi dà un nervoso...credo che abbiano prenotato da diverso tempo...mi dà un nervoso che lui si sposi con una che ha tradito per tutto il periodo con cui ci ha convissuto...Solo che tutti crederanno a questo scenario da favola....tutti quegli invitati...


----------



## Lettrice (2 Febbraio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> in un posto da favola in liguria....


Ricordati che la durata del matrimonio e' inversamente proporzionale ai soldi spesi per il ricevimento...spera che spendano un botto


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (2 Febbraio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ricordati che la durata del matrimonio e' inversamente proporzionale ai soldi spesi per il ricevimento...spera che spendano un botto


 
...non riesco neanche a crederle queste cose...a me sembra durerà un'eternità...ma spero non sialo stesso per il mio dolore...


----------



## Old Fa. (2 Febbraio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> ...non riesco neanche a crederle queste cose...a me sembra durerà un'eternità...ma spero non sialo stesso per il mio dolore...


Potresti dirmi esattamente cosa stai sentendo in questo momento ? Se non ti spiace naturalmente. Però in dettaglio, ... dolore si capisce, ... le sensazioni esatte


----------



## Lettrice (2 Febbraio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> ...non riesco neanche a crederle queste cose...a me sembra durerà un'eternità...ma spero non sialo stesso per il mio dolore...


 
Se vuoi ti spedisco il conto del matrimonio di mia cugina...200 invitati 

	
	
		
		
	


	








   ...e poi la lettera dell'avvocato datata 3 mesi dopo il matrimonio


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (2 Febbraio 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Potresti dirmi esattamente cosa stai sentendo in questo momento ? Se non ti spiace naturalmente. Però in dettaglio, ... dolore si capisce, ... le sensazioni esatte


invidia per lei, perchè sta vivendo il momento più bello della vita di una donna con un uomo che avrei voluto al mio fianco perchè simile a me in pensieri, parole, opere (non tutte il tradimento non mi è proprio), rabbia per non essere stata capace di averlo fatto innamorare a tal punto da lasciarla, rabbia per aver deciso di vivere questa storia, rabbia per essermi innamorata di lui, rabbia per essere stata imbrogliata perchè lui non ha mai provato nulla per me se ha deciso di sposarsi, rabbia perchè dovevo capirlo che aveva già deciso la data da tempo, dolore per avere 31anni e essere ancora single e per aver creduto che lui fosse l'uomo della mia vita. Rabbia per aver amato più di ogni altro uomo al mondo lui e aver passato con lui i più bei momenti della mia vita....


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (2 Febbraio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se vuoi ti spedisco il conto del matrimonio di mia cugina...200 invitati
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...lo so ma non è questo il caso...Nel senso che lui è il ragazzo perfetto e non lascerebbe mai finire il suo matrimonio.........


----------



## Old fun (2 Febbraio 2007)

*Rabbia*



Clessidra1 ha detto:


> invidia per lei, perchè sta vivendo il momento più bello della vita di una donna con un uomo che avrei voluto al mio fianco perchè simile a me in pensieri, parole, opere (non tutte il tradimento non mi è proprio), rabbia per non essere stata capace di averlo fatto innamorare a tal punto da lasciarla, rabbia per aver deciso di vivere questa storia, rabbia per essermi innamorata di lui, rabbia per essere stata imbrogliata perchè lui non ha mai provato nulla per me se ha deciso di sposarsi, rabbia perchè dovevo capirlo che aveva già deciso la data da tempo, dolore per avere 31anni e essere ancora single e per aver creduto che lui fosse l'uomo della mia vita. Rabbia per aver amato più di ogni altro uomo al mondo lui e aver passato con lui i più bei momenti della mia vita....


 
Passerà e proverai gioia per non esserti sposata e dovuta separare
gioia perchè magari non avrai fatto figli con la persona sbagliata
gioia perchè qualcuno ancora considera i divorziati come appestati
gioia perchè sei libera
gioia perchè troverai un uomo che ti farà vivere sensazioni che conlui non avresti lontanamente immaginato di provare
gioia 
gioia
gioia

pero' per ora va bene così, devi sfogarti....fallo io e penso tutti quelli qui dentro sono con te


----------



## Lettrice (2 Febbraio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> ...lo so ma non è questo il caso...


Mi sembra cara Clessidra che questo caso tuo parta gia' col piede giusto per un divorzio imminente


----------



## Old Fa. (2 Febbraio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> invidia per lei, perchè sta vivendo il momento più bello della vita di una donna con un uomo che avrei voluto al mio fianco perchè simile a me in pensieri, parole, opere (non tutte il tradimento non mi è proprio), rabbia per non essere stata capace di averlo fatto innamorare a tal punto da lasciarla, rabbia per aver deciso di vivere questa storia, rabbia per essermi innamorata di lui, rabbia per essere stata imbrogliata perchè lui non ha mai provato nulla per me se ha deciso di sposarsi, rabbia perchè dovevo capirlo che aveva già deciso la data da tempo, dolore per avere 31anni e essere ancora single e per aver creduto che lui fosse l'uomo della mia vita. Rabbia per aver amato più di ogni altro uomo al mondo lui e aver passato con lui i più bei momenti della mia vita....


Ho solo due frasi per te.

SEI GRANDE !!!!!!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  (una)

Sarai migliore dopo questa storia, ... garantito (seconda)


----------



## Lettrice (2 Febbraio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> ...lo so ma non è questo il caso...Nel senso che lui è il ragazzo perfetto e non lascerebbe mai finire il suo matrimonio.........


Ma chi ti dice che non sia lei a scaricarlo dopo averlo trovate tra le mutandine di un'altra?

o ti sembra una possibilita' cosi' remota? visto il soggetto non hai che da attendere


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (2 Febbraio 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Ho solo due frasi per te.
> 
> SEI GRANDE !!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 
la prima però non l'ho capita!!!...mi prendi in giro???

sulla seconda lo spero!


----------



## Old Fa. (2 Febbraio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> la prima però non l'ho capita!!!...mi prendi in giro???
> 
> sulla seconda lo spero!


La prima è perchè sei riuscita a descrivere troppo bene cosa provi e tutto quello che ti sta facendo girare in questo momento. Io non sono mai stato capace ad essere così chiaro.

A rendersi conto così bene di cosa ci sta tormentando, è di fatto un portone aperto per uscirne. Avrei voluto capire bene anch'io cosa mi stava succedendo a suo tempo.


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (2 Febbraio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma chi ti dice che non sia lei a scaricarlo dopo averlo trovate tra le mutandine di un'altra?
> 
> o ti sembra una possibilita' cosi' remota? visto il soggetto non hai che da attendere


lei non troverebbe un altro che se la carica...


----------



## Old Fa. (2 Febbraio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> lei non troverebbe un altro che se la carica...


Lo dici tu ... intanto ha trovato lui ..... e non è poco per uno che è stato definito, .... "primordiale" 

Se mai sei tu che trovi di meglio


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (2 Febbraio 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Lo dici tu ... intanto ha trovato lui ..... e non è poco per uno che è stato definito, .... "primordiale"
> 
> Se mai sei tu che trovi di meglio


 
speriamo...davvero speriamo


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (2 Febbraio 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> La prima è perchè sei riuscita a descrivere troppo bene cosa provi e tutto quello che ti sta facendo girare in questo momento. Io non sono mai stato capace ad essere così chiaro.
> 
> A rendersi conto così bene di cosa ci sta tormentando, è di fatto un portone aperto per uscirne. Avrei voluto capire bene anch'io cosa mi stava succedendo a suo tempo.


Grazie avrei preferito saper descrivere la gioia....
dici che è un portone aperto?forse hai ragione...ma adesso mi sento solo di fronte a una porta chiusa....


----------



## Old Fa. (2 Febbraio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Grazie avrei preferito saper descrivere la gioia....
> dici che è un portone aperto?forse hai ragione...ma adesso mi sento solo di fronte a una porta chiusa....


Sei solo davanti alla porta sbagliata


----------



## Old blondie (2 Febbraio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se vuoi ti spedisco il conto del matrimonio di mia cugina...200 invitati
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lettrice...siamo parenti??  

	
	
		
		
	


	




anche mia cugina ha fatto una festa da regina con 200 invitati e dopo tre mesi il divorzio (lui  la cornificava...e da un bel po'!)


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (2 Febbraio 2007)

blondie ha detto:


> Lettrice...siamo parenti??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beh forse questi uomini pensano che il matrimonio risolva il problema


----------



## Old blondie (2 Febbraio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> invidia per lei, perchè sta vivendo il momento più bello della vita di una donna con un uomo che avrei voluto al mio fianco perchè simile a me in pensieri, parole, opere (non tutte il tradimento non mi è proprio), rabbia per non essere stata capace di averlo fatto innamorare a tal punto da lasciarla, rabbia per aver deciso di vivere questa storia, rabbia per essermi innamorata di lui, rabbia per essere stata imbrogliata perchè lui non ha mai provato nulla per me se ha deciso di sposarsi, rabbia perchè dovevo capirlo che aveva già deciso la data da tempo, dolore per avere 31anni e essere ancora single e per aver creduto che lui fosse l'uomo della mia vita. Rabbia per aver amato più di ogni altro uomo al mondo lui e aver passato con lui i più bei momenti della mia vita....


Clessidra, tutta questa gioia diventa dolore e UMILIAZIONE quando scopri di avere a che fare con un vigliacco travestito da uomo.
E tutto ciò sarà anche molto peggio con dei figli di mezzo.
Cosa ti aspetti da uno che ha combinato questo casino con un'altra prima di sposarsi? che quando lei rimarrà incinta se ne starà con il "pisello" e gli ormoni apposto?
aspetta e vedrai...

e sentiti graziata di non dover essere al posto di lei che
1) se lo scopre come minimo lo butta fuori di casa,con conseguenti pianti, divorzi, rancori incancellabili
2) se non lo butta fuori di casa perchè preferisce tener chiusi gli occhi...probabilmente rimarrà sempre una persona umiliata dalle corna e dalla disattenzione del marito


a saperle in partenza queste cose.....altrochè uomo dei sogni...è l'uomo degli incubi!


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (2 Febbraio 2007)

blondie ha detto:


> Clessidra, tutta questa gioia diventa dolore e UMILIAZIONE quando scopri di avere a che fare con un vigliacco travestito da uomo.
> E tutto ciò sarà anche molto peggio con dei figli di mezzo.
> Cosa ti aspetti da uno che ha combinato questo casino con un'altra prima di sposarsi? che quando lei rimarrà incinta se ne starà con il "pisello" e gli ormoni apposto?
> aspetta e vedrai...
> ...


*Quello che mi fa rabbia è che con lui mi sono sentita una vera donna, desiderata, "amata" come mai da nessuno e con lui mi sentivo bellissima e raggiante...Adesso francamente la delusione nasce anche dall'idea che alla fine o io o un'altra per lui non cambiava e quindi non è vero che ha rischiato tanto (di essere scoperto) per me quindi non gli piacevo tanto davvero....*

















 ...insomma se appena lei sarà incinta, come dite, andrà a sfogare gli ormoni da altre...


----------



## Old blondie (2 Febbraio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> *... quindi non gli piacevo tanto davvero....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


forse è questa una delle cose che brucia di più...avere la sensazione di non essergli piaciuta così tanto da avergli sconvolto la vita..

guarda che è successo anche  a me, nel post di esordio qua dentro mi arrovellavo la testa chiedendomi un sacco di cose, ma la prima in principale, quella che non mi faceva dormire di notte, era quella  sensazione negativa di non essere piaciuta ......
ma poi passa!
e anche quello mi piaceva tanto!


----------



## Old blondie (2 Febbraio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> insomma se appena lei sarà incinta, come dite, andrà a sfogare gli ormoni da altre...


 
ah dimenticavo.....
ma se dovesse tornare nei suoi periodi di carestia....non ci stare! la solfa è la stessa!anzi..molto peggio! potresti rivivere un dejavu, e peggiore del primo!


----------



## Tr@deUp (2 Febbraio 2007)

Quante inutili parole. Ma dopo tutto che altro aspettarsi da questo mondo diventato ormai un mondo di carta. Fatto solo di parole e logorroici concentrarsi intorno a concetti, episodi, luoghi e date e soprattutto sentimenti.

Le mille e una spiegazioni a spiegare l'inspiegabile.

L'epoca delle clessidre e del loro discreto ritmare il tempo è scomparso per lasciare il tempo a più continui ed analogici strumenti che meglio rappresentano la vita che passa, non più a singhiozzi e perdite di ritmo dovuto ai momenti in cui quelle andavano ruotate!

Clessidra1. Senza metafore che potrebbero complicare il tuo già confuso stato mentale: *il mondo è pieno di uomini liberi*! 
Non portarmi a pensare che lui rappresentasse per te la tua ultima spiaggia!!! 
Sradicalo dalla mente e dal cuore e guarda avanti.


----------



## Old grace (2 Febbraio 2007)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> Quante inutili parole. Ma dopo tutto che altro aspettarsi da questo mondo diventato ormai un mondo di carta. Fatto solo di parole e logorroici concentrarsi intorno a concetti, episodi, luoghi e date e soprattutto sentimenti.
> 
> Le mille e una spiegazioni a spiegare l'inspiegabile.
> 
> ...








quoto tradeup. chi l'avrebbe detto mai?


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (2 Febbraio 2007)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> Quante inutili parole. Ma dopo tutto che altro aspettarsi da questo mondo diventato ormai un mondo di carta. Fatto solo di parole e logorroici concentrarsi intorno a concetti, episodi, luoghi e date e soprattutto sentimenti.
> 
> Le mille e una spiegazioni a spiegare l'inspiegabile.
> 
> ...


 Complimenti...bella metafora quella delle clessidre....il mondo è pieno di uomini liberi?a me sembra che i migliori siano già stati presi e quelli liberi hanno solo voglia di divertirsi! ahimè! cmq pazienza...forse meglio soli che male accompagnati!


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (2 Febbraio 2007)

blondie ha detto:


> ah dimenticavo.....
> ma se dovesse tornare nei suoi periodi di carestia....non ci stare! la solfa è la stessa!anzi..molto peggio! potresti rivivere un dejavu, e peggiore del primo!


...questo non lo credo proprio...come ho già detto, non avrebbe la faccia


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (2 Febbraio 2007)

blondie ha detto:


> forse è questa una delle cose che brucia di più...avere la sensazione di non essergli piaciuta così tanto da avergli sconvolto la vita..
> 
> guarda che è successo anche a me, nel post di esordio qua dentro mi arrovellavo la testa chiedendomi un sacco di cose, ma la prima in principale, quella che non mi faceva dormire di notte, era quella sensazione negativa di non essere piaciuta ......
> ma poi passa!
> e anche quello mi piaceva tanto!


hai colpito nel segno...è proprio questo quelloche brucia di più....e poi l'epilogo...lasciamo perdere!!!


----------



## Old blondie (2 Febbraio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Complimenti...bella metafora quella delle clessidre....il mondo è pieno di uomini liberi?a me sembra che i migliori siano già stati presi e quelli liberi hanno solo voglia di divertirsi! ahimè! cmq pazienza...forse meglio soli che male accompagnati!


anche io a volte ho la stessa sensazione...
sarà la nostra età, Clessidra?


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (2 Febbraio 2007)

blondie ha detto:


> anche io a volte ho la stessa sensazione...
> sarà la nostra età, Clessidra?


beh io sono trentenne...e mi scontro con un mondo siffatto...anche tu sei mia coetanea??


----------



## Old blondie (2 Febbraio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> beh io sono trentenne...e mi scontro con un mondo siffatto...anche tu sei mia coetanea??


 28

siamo li'...


----------



## Old grace (2 Febbraio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> hai colpito nel segno...è proprio questo quelloche brucia di più....e poi l'epilogo...lasciamo perdere!!!


clessidra sai cosa penso? che in un mondo che ha ha fatto delle certezze borghesi una forma di rassicurazione (qualcuno disse l'unica forma di poesia) difficilmente troverai qualcuno che si lascia sconvolgere la vita.

io stessa non mi lascio sconvolgere (e me ne dolgo), anche tu probabilmente ... invece sarebbe bello ...

questo per dirti che il fatto che non si sia lasciato sconvolgere non è misura di quanto tu gli sia piaciuta. e sicuramente non deve essere una misura della tua autostima. 

te lo p r o i b i s c o!


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (2 Febbraio 2007)

grace ha detto:


> clessidra sai cosa penso? che in un mondo che ha ha fatto delle certezze borghesi una forma di rassicurazione (qualcuno disse l'unica forma di poesia) difficilmente troverai qualcuno che si lascia sconvolgere la vita.
> 
> io stessa non mi lascio sconvolgere (e me ne dolgo), anche tu probabilmente ... invece sarebbe bello ...
> 
> ...


...lo spero almeno questo...il fatto di essere stata per lui solo un divertimento senza aver significato nulla è molto peggio del fatto stesso che si sposa


----------



## Tr@deUp (2 Febbraio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Complimenti...bella metafora quella delle clessidre....il mondo è pieno di uomini liberi?a me sembra che i migliori siano già stati presi e quelli liberi hanno solo voglia di divertirsi! ahimè! cmq pazienza...forse meglio soli che male accompagnati!


Già presi i migliori?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Una delle mie ex mi diceva quanto per lei fossi _interessante_ aggiungendo quanto si dispiacesse (personalissima sua opinione) che fossi sposato, e concludendo laconicamente che se non fossi stato interessante sarei stato scapolo  

	
	
		
		
	


	





A parte queste considerazioni molto edonistiche  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  quando meno te lo aspetti arriva. Poi però non lamentarti se dopo due o tre anni la sera si stravacca davanti al divano ché non ha più voglia di _divertirsi_






Leggo solo ora che sei trentenne. Allora molte cose si spiegano ancora. Sei purtroppo appartenente a questa tristissima generazione dei tuoi coetanei maschi: troppo immaturi, egoisti e _mammamirifaiilletto_per pensare a quanto tu speri. Fossi in te mi orienterei su un bel vedovo 50enne. Magari poco sesso ma tanta altra qualità


----------



## Old blondie (2 Febbraio 2007)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> Già presi i migliori?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
tu quanti ne hai ? 
sei di un'altra gnerazione?
(domanda disinterressata eh!)


----------



## Old fay (2 Febbraio 2007)

Magari a Ravello? Ci si sposano in tanti!


----------



## Old fun (2 Febbraio 2007)

*divertimento*



Clessidra1 ha detto:


> ...lo spero almeno questo...il fatto di essere stata per lui solo un divertimento senza aver significato nulla è molto peggio del fatto stesso che si sposa


 

Secondo me, stiamo andando a ruota libera ed usciamo dal seminato, ok stai elaborando il dolore, e ci sta, non aver significato nulla per lui già non ci sta più, il fatto che tutti gli uomini liberi ed interessanti se li sono accaparrati le altre  non ci sta neanche quello, il fatto di non aver significato nulla per lui nemmeno, il fatto che tu non sia riuscito a sconvolgerlo a tal punto da..............non voglio nemeno leggerlo............
Ehi frenaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
Il mondo è pieno di uomini (pure qua peraltro qualcuno c'è) e di donne libere, non mi pare che tu sia alla canna del gas tanto da non trovarne uno che vada bene, dici che lei è un cesso.....

Beh se anche un cesso ha trovato non vuoi trovare tu?
Dai su, siamo sinceri, a nessuno pice essere lasciati, in quel modo poi, per una persona che noi reputiamo peraltro peggio di noi.........
Siamo feriti perchè ci hanno abbandonato, ora siamo soli. 
Stavamo bene, (forse), non abbiamo più voglia di rimetterci in gioco.....

Questo dobbiamo domandarci? Perchè non ci vogliamo più mettere in gioco?
Una storia che va male ci fa cadere le braccia?
Io mi sono sposato ho avuto una figlia ed ora sono divorziato, ma allora io dovrei suicidarmi????

(la risposta che non fosse NO chiaramente non è contemplata)


----------



## Old Vulvia (2 Febbraio 2007)

*clessy*



fun ha detto:


> Secondo me, stiamo andando a ruota libera ed usciamo dal seminato, ok stai elaborando il dolore, e ci sta, non aver significato nulla per lui già non ci sta più, il fatto che tutti gli uomini liberi ed interessanti se li sono accaparrati le altre non ci sta neanche quello, il fatto che tu non sia riuscito a sconvolgerlo a tal punto da..............non voglio nemeno leggerlo............
> Ehi frenaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


Già.. 

Hai affidato ad un _estraneo_ e non a te stessa in un solo colpo autostima e femminilità.. rifletti su questo non su quanto sarà meravigliosa una fastosa ma *vuota* cerimonia da 200 invitati in Liguria..


----------



## dererumnatura (2 Febbraio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Lo so...ma voi non ci pensereste???...
> cmq grazie per essermi vicini....sono tanto triste


 
Si certo che ci penserei...che rabbia.


----------



## dererumnatura (2 Febbraio 2007)

fun ha detto:


> Passerà e proverai gioia per non esserti sposata e dovuta separare
> gioia perchè magari non avrai fatto figli con la persona sbagliata
> gioia perchè qualcuno ancora considera i divorziati come appestati
> gioia perchè sei libera
> ...


 
Gioia...
non penso..perchè quello che rimane è proprio il senso dell'incompiuto...del non sapere..come sarebbe stato.
e sarà vero che troveremo questi nuovi uomini che ci faranno trovare sensazioni che con lui non avevamo mai provato...il problema è che con il lui della situazione...CHE EMOZIONI SPLENDIDE abbiamo provato!

Poi ci avrà anche fatto soffrire...ma se siamo così legate...è perchè siamo state MERAVIGLIOSAMENTE BENE con loro.


----------



## dererumnatura (2 Febbraio 2007)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> Quante inutili parole. Ma dopo tutto che altro aspettarsi da questo mondo diventato ormai un mondo di carta. Fatto solo di parole e logorroici concentrarsi intorno a concetti, episodi, luoghi e date e soprattutto sentimenti.
> 
> Le mille e una spiegazioni a spiegare l'inspiegabile.
> 
> ...


saranno anche liberi..ma quando poi si accasano diventaano facilmente anche loro traditori...è un mondo di cornuti a ruota...è una ruota che gira.......


stasera sono proprio giù..


----------



## Verena67 (3 Febbraio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ricordati che la durata del matrimonio e' inversamente proporzionale ai soldi spesi per il ricevimento...spera che spendano un botto


 
io ho speso pochissimo e dopo 12 anni siamo ancora qui 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (3 Febbraio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> il problema è che con il lui della situazione...CHE EMOZIONI SPLENDIDE abbiamo provato!
> 
> Poi ci avrà anche fatto soffrire...ma se siamo così legate...è perchè siamo state MERAVIGLIOSAMENTE BENE con loro.


 
non è che le emozioni sono state SPLENDIDE perché impossibili?!?!??
Dove lo metti il classico, umanissimo masochismo?!?!?

Bacio!


----------



## dererumnatura (3 Febbraio 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non è che le emozioni sono state SPLENDIDE perché impossibili?!?!??
> Dove lo metti il classico, umanissimo masochismo?!?!?
> 
> Bacio!


 
probabilmente anche perchè non mi potevo di spaventare all'idea di un rapporto 'NORMALE'...di routine..

e quindi mi sono lasciata andare completamente.

ma alla fine il risultato è che diventa difficile dimenticare certe sensazioni


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Febbraio 2007)

*Affermazione rivelatrice!!!*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> probabilmente anche perchè* non mi potevo di spaventare all'idea di un rapporto 'NORMALE'...di routine..*
> 
> *e quindi mi sono lasciata andare completamente.*
> 
> ma alla fine il risultato è che diventa difficile dimenticare certe sensazioni


Questo ricopiatelo nel cell nei tuoi sms salvati e rileggilo prima e dopo i pasti!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	



​


----------



## dererumnatura (3 Febbraio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questo ricopiatelo nel cell nei tuoi sms salvati e rileggilo prima e dopo i pasti!!


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (3 Febbraio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Gioia...
> non penso..perchè quello che rimane è proprio il senso dell'incompiuto...del non sapere..come sarebbe stato.
> e sarà vero che troveremo questi nuovi uomini che ci faranno trovare sensazioni che con lui non avevamo mai provato...il problema è che con il lui della situazione...CHE EMOZIONI SPLENDIDE abbiamo provato!
> 
> Poi ci avrà anche fatto soffrire...ma se siamo così legate...è perchè siamo state MERAVIGLIOSAMENTE BENE con loro.


Dere, quanto capisco quello che dici...quanto lo capisco...quanto sono stata meravigliosamente bene...
Adesso avrei una gran voglia di chiamarlo, di stringerlo ancora una volta a me....prima che vada via per sempre e si abbandoni in quella cerimonia di finzione...
So che ora mi salterete tutte/tutti addosso....ma avrei voglia di baciarlo per l'ultima volta....lo chiamo??gli dico che lo voglio vedere???che accetto la sua scelta...ma voglio passare ancora una notte con lui....Confessionale!!!solo a voi posso dirlo...è un'idea che mi sta assillando.......


----------



## Old grace (3 Febbraio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Dere, quanto capisco quello che dici...quanto lo capisco...quanto sono stata meravigliosamente bene...
> Adesso avrei una gran voglia di chiamarlo, di stringerlo ancora una volta a me....prima che vada via per sempre e si abbandoni in quella cerimonia di finzione...
> So che ora mi salterete tutte/tutti addosso....ma avrei voglia di baciarlo per l'ultima volta....lo chiamo??gli dico che lo voglio vedere???che accetto la sua scelta...ma voglio passare ancora una notte con lui....Confessionale!!!solo a voi posso dirlo...è un'idea che mi sta assillando.......


Clessidra! ma non hai un po' di orgoglio? ma davvero non sei ancora disgustata da quell'uomo? e arrabbiata? 
passare una notte con lui ... bah ... e ci riusciresti dopo che lui ti ha trattata come il suo tappetino personale?
su, tesoro, cerca di alzare il tuo livello di autostima. quei due si stanno costruendo una vita, tu pensa a salvaguardare, costruire e proteggere con tutti i mezzi la tua.
siamo qua, vicini a te.


----------



## dererumnatura (3 Febbraio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Dere, quanto capisco quello che dici...quanto lo capisco...quanto sono stata meravigliosamente bene...
> Adesso avrei una gran voglia di chiamarlo, di stringerlo ancora una volta a me....prima che vada via per sempre e si abbandoni in quella cerimonia di finzione...
> So che ora mi salterete tutte/tutti addosso....ma avrei voglia di baciarlo per l'ultima volta....lo chiamo??gli dico che lo voglio vedere???che accetto la sua scelta...ma voglio passare ancora una notte con lui....Confessionale!!!solo a voi posso dirlo...è un'idea che mi sta assillando.......


 
Sono l'ultima che può darti un consiglio.
Oggi mi sento come una demente..persa dietro a questo uomo..
COntinuo a fare male a me stessa..non vivo la mia vita sospesa dietro ad un0emozione che non ha nulla di reale, vissuto..
E ho fatto male anche ad altre persone nel frattempo...che mi stavano dimostrando il loro affetto..che si stavano aprendo a me..e che io ho gettato via come un sacchetto della pattumiera..nè più ne meno...in nome di un...traditore.

Ma chi siamo io e te? Perchè non ci concediamo di volerci un po' più di bene?


----------



## Old Vulvia (3 Febbraio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Adesso avrei una gran voglia di chiamarlo, di stringerlo ancora una volta a me....*prima che vada via per sempre e si abbandoni in quella cerimonia di finzione...*
> So che ora mi salterete tutte/tutti addosso....ma avrei voglia di baciarlo per l'ultima volta....lo chiamo??gli dico che lo voglio vedere???che *accetto la sua scelta...ma voglio passare ancora una notte con lui....*Confessionale!!!solo a voi posso dirlo...è un'idea che mi sta assillando.......


Cerimonia di finzione.. invece con te è stato vero amore?
Scusa se sono cruda ma continui ad avere una visione irrealistica della tua storia: se ti amasse ora starebbe con te. Lui non è affatto un pupazzetto in balia di quella vipera della futura moglie: ha scelto come deve essere la sua vita e tu non ne fai parte se non accettando di fargli da straccetto. E' questo che vuoi? Fargli da straccetto? Chiediti se anche da parte tua questo sia amore. 
Ti assicuro che chi si annulla in nome dell'AMORE fa tutto meno che amare. E se non ami te stesso, non ami nessuno, lo dice pure il Vangelo..


----------



## Verena67 (3 Febbraio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> ma avrei voglia di baciarlo per l'ultima volta....lo chiamo??gli dico che lo voglio vedere???che accetto la sua scelta...ma voglio passare ancora una notte con lui....Confessionale!!!solo a voi posso dirlo...è un'idea che mi sta assillando.......


FATTELA PASSARE 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Bacio!


----------



## Old Vulvia (3 Febbraio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Ma chi siamo io e te? Perchè non ci concediamo di volerci un po' più di bene?


Mi dispiace davvero di vedervi così.. anch'io non mi sono amata e vi capisco, capisco bene la dipendenza che si crea con qualcuno che ci dà l'illusione di completarci, di farci sentire come non ci eravamo mai sentite prima.. 
Posso dirvi però che il tempo ridimensiona molto il tutto.
Forse io paradossalmente sono stata più "fortunata" di voi perchè l'oggetto dei miei desideri di allora con me è stato veramente impietoso ed io ho avuto netta la sensazione d'aver toccato il fondo. Voi ancora non siete state così ferite o non ne avete ancora coscienza.


----------



## dererumnatura (3 Febbraio 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Mi dispiace davvero di vedervi così.. anch'io non mi sono amata e vi capisco, capisco bene la dipendenza che si crea con qualcuno che ci dà l'illusione di completarci, di farci sentire come non ci eravamo mai sentite prima..
> Posso dirvi però che il tempo ridimensiona molto il tutto.
> Forse io paradossalmente sono stata più "fortunata" di voi perchè l'oggetto dei miei desideri di allora con me è stato veramente impietoso ed io ho avuto netta la sensazione d'aver toccato il fondo. Voi ancora non siete state così ferite o non ne avete ancora coscienza.


Si..è quel lasciare sempre una finestra aperta che logora...
dobbiamo avere il coraggio e la forza di chiuderla noi..visto che loro hanno solo interesse a lasciarla socchiusa...


----------



## Old Vulvia (3 Febbraio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Si..è quel lasciare sempre una finestra aperta che logora...
> dobbiamo avere il coraggio e la forza di chiuderla noi..visto che loro hanno solo interesse a lasciarla socchiusa...


Anch'io gli dicevo che doveva essere lui a chiudere _con coerenza_ visto che non mi faceva essere parte della sua vita. Pensiero completamente errato perchè a lui _coerentemente_ faceva comodo che le cose stessero esattamente come le aveva create e portate avanti: io dovevo essere per lui un corollario alla sua esistenza, era per questo che mi aveva destinata. Che senso avrebbe avuto per lui, chiudere i rapporti con me dato che voleva un'amante?

Siete voi che soffrite in questo ruolo, siete voi che dovete chiudere.



ps: forse avete letto che a me ha scritto dopo 4 anni. Oggetto della mail: _contatto  

	
	
		
		
	


	



_


----------



## Old grace (3 Febbraio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Sono l'ultima che può darti un consiglio.
> Oggi mi sento come una demente..persa dietro a questo uomo..
> COntinuo a fare male a me stessa..non vivo la mia vita sospesa dietro ad un0emozione che non ha nulla di reale, vissuto..
> E ho fatto male anche ad altre persone nel frattempo...che mi stavano dimostrando il loro affetto..che si stavano aprendo a me..e che io ho gettato via come un sacchetto della pattumiera..nè più ne meno...in nome di un...traditore.
> ...


dovreste fortemente volere e pensare di meritare il meglio dalla vita, non rimanere spettatrici, o personaggi secondari, delle vite altrui, non immolarvi alle crisi coniugali altrui, non prestarvi alle crisi, ai copioni, ai tiramenti altrui.

cosa vuole dererum, cosa vuole clessidra? un uomo tutto per sé (oltre alla stanza tutta per sé, naturalmente), forse una famiglia. e allora! *energie e tempo* vanno incanalate verso i *propri* obiettivi. il romanticismo è bellissimo, ma fatevi pure qualche calcolo, una volta tanto!

PERCHE' VOI VALETE


----------



## dererumnatura (3 Febbraio 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Anch'io gli dicevo che doveva essere lui a chiudere _con coerenza_ visto che non mi faceva essere parte della sua vita. Pensiero completamente errato perchè a lui _coerentemente_ faceva comodo che le cose stessero esattamente come le aveva create e portate avanti: io dovevo essere per lui un corollario alla sua esistenza, era per questo che mi aveva destinata. Che senso avrebbe avuto per lui, chiudere i rapporti con me dato che voleva un'amante?
> 
> Siete voi che soffrite in questo ruolo, siete voi che dovete chiudere.
> 
> ...


 
Dopo 4 anni!
Veramente incredibile...che pellaccia...


----------



## dererumnatura (3 Febbraio 2007)

grace ha detto:


> dovreste fortemente volere e pensare di meritare il meglio dalla vita, non rimanere spettatrici, o personaggi secondari, delle vite altrui, non immolarvi alle crisi coniugali altrui, non prestarvi alle crisi, ai copioni, ai tiramenti altrui.
> 
> cosa vuole dererum, cosa vuole clessidra? un uomo tutto per sé (oltre alla stanza tutta per sé, naturalmente), forse una famiglia. e allora! *energie e tempo* vanno incanalate verso i *propri* obiettivi. il romanticismo è bellissimo, ma fatevi pure qualche calcolo, una volta tanto!
> 
> PERCHE' VOI VALETE


 
se pensi che poi non sopporto nel mio lavoro di essere...spettatrice secondario..è un paradosso....è come se avessi 2 aspetti davvero discordanti in me...


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (3 Febbraio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Dere, quanto capisco quello che dici...quanto lo capisco...quanto sono stata meravigliosamente bene...
> Adesso avrei una gran voglia di chiamarlo, di stringerlo ancora una volta a me....prima che vada via per sempre e si abbandoni in quella cerimonia di finzione...
> So che ora mi salterete tutte/tutti addosso....ma avrei voglia di baciarlo per l'ultima volta....lo chiamo??gli dico che lo voglio vedere???che accetto la sua scelta...ma voglio passare ancora una notte con lui....Confessionale!!!solo a voi posso dirlo...è un'idea che mi sta assillando.......


Saltarti addosso ? Ma scherzi sarebbe come sparare sulla croce rossa, ma se deciderai di vederlo per l'ultima volta, ti suggerirei di portarti dietro il bastone che ti avevo consigliato ieri........sai visto come ti ha parlato l'ultima volta, non mi meraviglierei se ti chiedesse un consiglio per il suo matrimonio del tipo......meglio la cravatta o il papillon......!!!!!!


Un bacio

Fabrizio


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (4 Febbraio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> se pensi che poi non sopporto nel mio lavoro di essere...spettatrice secondario..è un paradosso....è come se avessi 2 aspetti davvero discordanti in me...


Dere io e te siamo davvero molto simili....magari abbiamo davvero un problema comune di autostima...Anch'io sul lavoro, a scuola, nello sport e via dicendo non sopporto di essere seconda e lotto per non esserlo....può essere che non accettiamo di essere seconde in amore e il nostro è solo un intestardirsi per avere qualcosa che non amore vero???anche io ho buttato nella spazzatura affetti sinceri ma che non erano amore per me...


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (4 Febbraio 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Saltarti addosso ? Ma scherzi sarebbe come sparare sulla croce rossa, ma se deciderai di vederlo per l'ultima volta, ti suggerirei di portarti dietro il bastone che ti avevo consigliato ieri........sai visto come ti ha parlato l'ultima volta, non mi meraviglierei se ti chiedesse un consiglio per il suo matrimonio del tipo......meglio la cravatta o il papillon......!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Un bacio
> ...


Ho avuto solo un momento di stupida ricaduta...quanto sono instabile e fragile in questi giorni...*No non lo voglio vedere* e non lo vedrò mai più..*non mi avrà mai più*. E' vero la mia autostima se ne è andata in letargo...Mi fa veramente schifo...lo odio e lo odierò sempre....La seconda non la faccio e non la farò mai a costo di restare sola tutta la vita!!!!ma un amore a metà no, meglio non amore....devo ritrovare me stessa....devo ritrovare il mio equilibrio senza di lui...Non sapete quanto mi state tutti aiutando 
...Grazie di cuore!!!


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (4 Febbraio 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Cerimonia di finzione.. invece con te è stato vero amore?
> Scusa se sono cruda ma continui ad avere una visione irrealistica della tua storia: se ti amasse ora starebbe con te. Lui non è affatto un pupazzetto in balia di quella vipera della futura moglie: ha scelto come deve essere la sua vita e tu non ne fai parte se non accettando di fargli da straccetto. E' questo che vuoi? Fargli da straccetto? Chiediti se anche da parte tua questo sia amore.
> Ti assicuro che chi si annulla in nome dell'AMORE fa tutto meno che amare. E se non ami te stesso, non ami nessuno, lo dice pure il Vangelo..


grazie Vulvia, si vede che ci sei passata perchè riesci a capire bene quello che si prova in questi momenti....


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (4 Febbraio 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Mi dispiace davvero di vedervi così.. anch'io non mi sono amata e vi capisco, capisco bene la dipendenza che si crea con qualcuno che ci dà l'illusione di completarci, di farci sentire come non ci eravamo mai sentite prima..
> Posso dirvi però che il tempo ridimensiona molto il tutto.
> Forse io paradossalmente sono stata più "fortunata" di voi perchè l'oggetto dei miei desideri di allora con me è stato veramente impietoso ed io ho avuto netta la sensazione d'aver toccato il fondo. Voi ancora non siete state così ferite o non ne avete ancora coscienza.


.......il problema è che loro la porta con noi non la chiudono....


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (4 Febbraio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Ho avuto solo un momento di stupida ricaduta...quanto sono instabile e fragile in questi giorni...*No non lo voglio vedere* e non lo vedrò mai più..*non mi avrà mai più*. E' vero la mia autostima se ne è andata in letargo...Mi fa veramente schifo...lo odio e lo odierò sempre....La seconda non la faccio e non la farò mai a costo di restare sola tutta la vita!!!!ma un amore a metà no, meglio non amore....devo ritrovare me stessa....devo ritrovare il mio equilibrio senza di lui...Non sapete quanto mi state tutti aiutando
> ...Grazie di cuore!!!


 
Ecco brava comincia da quello che hai detto.......la mia autostima è andata in letargo.......
appunto... dopo il letargo c'è il risveglio, ora ti sembra di vedere tutto nero ma forse un puntino di luce si incomincia a intravedere, che ne dici?

Quanto al rimanere sola tutta la vita....beh questa non la bevo proprio.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Un bacio

Fabrizio


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (4 Febbraio 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Ecco brava comincia da quello che hai detto.......la mia autostima è andata in letargo.......
> appunto... dopo il letargo c'è il risveglio, ora ti sembra di vedere tutto nero ma forse un puntino di luce si incomincia a intravedere, che ne dici?
> 
> Quanto al rimanere sola tutta la vita....beh questa non la bevo proprio....
> ...


sì forse un puntino di luce comincia ad intravedersi e siamo a solo una settimana dal fattaccio...
speriamo di non rimanere sola...alle volte ho paura....

un bacione grande
Clessy


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (4 Febbraio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> sì forse un puntino di luce comincia ad intravedersi e siamo a solo una settimana dal fattaccio...
> speriamo di non rimanere sola...alle volte ho paura....
> 
> un bacione grande
> Clessy


Paura?? ma va là.....sai quanti bravi ragazzi liberi ci sono in giro.....tu pensa a superare questo momento poi.........come si dice, si chiude una porta e si apre un portone 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio

Fabrizio


----------



## Bruja (4 Febbraio 2007)

*Clessy*



Clessidra1 ha detto:


> sì forse un puntino di luce comincia ad intravedersi e siamo a solo una settimana dal fattaccio...
> speriamo di non rimanere sola...alle volte ho paura....
> 
> un bacione grande
> Clessy


Mi pare che una settimana sia un puntino in sè..............cerca di avere per te quella fiducia che hai tanto malriposto in lui.   Cercati un uomo che possa dedidarci a te, e che non abbia da fare il ballottaggio con ciò che più gli conviene!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (4 Febbraio 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Paura?? ma va là.....sai quanti bravi ragazzi liberi ci sono in giro.....tu pensa a superare questo momento poi.........come si dice, si chiude una porta e si apre un portone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lo vedo davevro come un mostro


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (4 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mi pare che una settimana sia un puntino in sè..............cerca di avere per te quella fiducia che hai tanto malriposto in lui. Cercati un uomo che possa dedidarci a te, e che non abbia da fare il ballottaggio con ciò che più gli conviene!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
già dove lo troverò poi......chissà....dove....mi sembra di essere circondata da amanti, traditori, traditi....


----------



## Bruja (4 Febbraio 2007)

*Clè........*



Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Sì paura...perchè se lui non si è innamorato di me temo di non riuscire a piacere a nessuno...Lo so che è sciocco quello che sto dicendo ma è quello che sento...poi non so se riuscirei più a fidarmi...Ogni momento che passa mi sto svegliando da un sogno e non capisco come ho potuto essere così sciocca a credere che mi amasse invece era solo sesso, pura attrazione sessuale...e rileggendo le sue email mi rendo conto sempre più di questo...legog tutto con occhi diversi....povera illusa...lo vedo davevro come un mostro


Non è sciocco quello che pensi è solo assurdo, perchè se come metro di misura prendi un uomo che si fa piacvere ciò che gli fa comodo e che credo che il buon gusto sia l'ultima delle sue preoccupazioni, mi spiace ma hai un ben misero concetto di te stessa. E' molto probabile che tu possa piacere ad un Uomo, e questo tentativo sperimentale non riuscito non fa testo.
Quanto al fidarti, è vero che è difficile, ma non è che tutti gli uomini siano dei cialtroni e delle zecche sentimentali, grazie al cielo ci sono anche quelli validi, autonomi e sganciati da dipendenze di vario genere.
Non lo vedi come un mostro ......semplicemente ti rendi conto che tutte le cose che diceva e faceva, se non hanno più l'aura del romanticismo e dei sentimenti alterati era semplicemente il frutto di un patetico mentecatto che voleva solo avere qualche scarpa di ricambio in cui mettere ..............il piede!!
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Febbraio 2007)

*oi Bru' e clessidra*



Bruja ha detto:


> Non è sciocco quello che pensi è solo assurdo, perchè se come metro di misura prendi un uomo che si fa piacvere ciò che gli fa comodo e che credo che il buon gusto sia l'ultima delle sue preoccupazioni, mi spiace ma hai un ben misero concetto di te stessa. E' molto probabile che tu possa piacere ad un Uomo, e questo tentativo sperimentale non riuscito non fa testo.
> Quanto al fidarti, è vero che è difficile, ma non è che tutti gli uomini siano dei cialtroni e delle zecche sentimentali, grazie al cielo ci sono anche quelli validi, autonomi e sganciati da dipendenze di vario genere.
> Non lo vedi come un mostro ......semplicemente ti rendi conto che tutte le cose che diceva e faceva, se non hanno più l'aura del romanticismo e dei sentimenti alterati era semplicemente il frutto di un patetico mentecatto che voleva solo avere qualche scarpa di ricambio in cui mettere ..............il piede!!
> Bruja


 
e brava lei, dalle pure della scarpa cosi le aumenti la dose di autostima! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    ( sto scherzano ehh)


ma non e' un mostro!!!

Clessidra, è una persona che prende con leggerezza tutto quello che fa, tu gli piacevi, sei tu che devi decidere se una tipologia cosi leggera si adatta a te stessa, a quello che vuoi , a quella che sei.

se non avessi avuto una esperienza simile non li potresti riconoscere,pensa al bene che ti ha fatto, ti ha insegnato piu' di quanto potesse fare un qualsiasi manuale di amore.


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (4 Febbraio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Sì paura...perchè se lui non si è innamorato di me temo di non riuscire a piacere a nessuno...Lo so che è sciocco quello che sto dicendo ma è quello che sento...poi non so se riuscirei più a fidarmi...Ogni momento che passa mi sto svegliando da un sogno e non capisco come ho potuto essere così sciocca a credere che mi amasse invece era solo sesso, pura attrazione sessuale...e rileggendo le sue email mi rendo conto sempre più di questo...legog tutto con occhi diversi....povera illusa...lo vedo davevro come un mostro


 
Non posso che essere d'accordo con Bruja e Miciolidia  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  per questo nel post precedente ti ho detto di superare questo momento prima di pensare ad altro....per ora devi solo leccarti le ferite....vedrai che quando andrà meglio certi pensieri non li farai piu'. 

 Ciao


----------



## La Lupa (5 Febbraio 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Anch'io mi sono sposato in un posto da favola, ... se potessi tornare indietro oggi ... cercherei di recuperare i soldi


Questa è bellissima!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Vabbè, devo pur scrivere la prima vaccata della settimana...

'a Clessì... vedila così... si sposano a maggio?

Eh! Maggio cacato 'u cazzo!


----------



## Non registrato (5 Febbraio 2007)

*Fay*



fay ha detto:


> Magari a Ravello? Ci si sposano in tanti!


Rapallo vorrai dire

Stefano


----------



## Bruja (5 Febbraio 2007)

*Uff*

Ma si sposassero anche a Kokkola così gli si congelano i "mortaretti nuziali" nel tight !!!
Sai che VIN............. (Very Important News) !!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (5 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ma si sposassero anche a Kokkola così gli si congelano i "mortaretti nuziali" nel tight !!!
> Sai che VIN............. (Very Important News) !!!!
> Bruja












  per fortuna che ci siete voi...a tirarmi sù!!!

però...dentro fa ancora male..."perchè fa male, male male da morire senza te...."(tiziano ferro).....


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (5 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Questa è bellissima!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 













  ...grazie Lupa!!!...


----------



## Old Favolosa (5 Febbraio 2007)

*Su con la Vita Clessidra!!!*

Ciao a tutte/i,
io sono nuova..Ho vissuto una situazione simile a quella di Clessidra.
Io dopo una storia di 5 anni mi ero lasciata col ragazzo..all'età di 27 anni, ero proprio in un ato mondo..pensavo che tutte le storie duravano tanto, che tutti alla fine erano bravi ragazzi e anche se un po' meno credevo nell'amore..
Bè dopo la mia storia ho incontrato solo ragazzi immaturi, strani, e ho avuto futili storie fino ad oggi..che sono trentenne che va per i trentuno quest'anno..ad oggi perchè poi tutto è andato felicemnte concludendosi...come poi racocnterò

La storia  + struggente che ho avuto e dove ero innamorata, tra le tante è stata proprio quella appunto come quella vissuta da Clessidra..io ero l'amante e pensavo al 100% che lui l'avrebbe lasciata la ragazza per me. NOn convivevano nemmeno, quindi pensavo che sarei riuscita ad averlo..Ma era una storia sbagliata e lo capisco solo ora...Passione perfetta...emozioni meravigliose ma quando?quando voleva lui..:E molte sera.., molti weekend rimanevo a casa sola a guardare la tv perchè lui non chiamava, perchè lui non poteva uscire con me.....E questo si chiama Amore?mi chiedevo?era più una questione di passione, di testa...
Mi ha lasciato lui, fortunatamente...perchè io non avevo il coraggio di farlo..e mai lo avrie fatto..forse avrei continuato cosi a vita..perchè alla fine ci si abitua, perchè alla fine non riesci a dire di no...

E ora dopo 1 annolo ringrazio per avermi lasciata!! Perchè lui si sposerà ho saputo da amici comuni presto..e immagino come andrà a FINIRE il matrimonio...

E io in quest'anno, dopo che ero delusa e sfinita da continui amori, quasi per caso ho trovato un Ragazzo, con la R maiuscola...da un anno ed è bellissimo.Lo amo, c'è passione , mi coccola e qundo io lo chiamol ui c'è...E quando io voglio lui esce con me..

Questo credo sia Amore..tutto il resto è BOH! Non lo so...
Scrivo su questo forum perchè la passione che ho provato comunque nella storia in cui ero l'amante è stata grandiosa...ma era veramente un FUOCO in cui sei dentro e non riesci a uscirne...

Ma nelle cose brutte bisogna vedere sempre unlato positivo...e che ti ha lasciato Clessidra..è stata una liberazione per te..E un lutto per lui perchè lasciare è sempre +brutto di essere lasciati..perchè a volte non sai quel che lasci.........e quel che è lasciato alla fine si vuole + di quel che si ha ma dopo si capisce che è tardi...


Ciao!


----------



## MariLea (5 Febbraio 2007)

Bella la tua testimonianza Favolosa, 
dici proprio bene che i lasciati saranno rimpianti:


> perchè a volte non sai quel che lasci.........e quel che è lasciato alla fine si vuole + di quel che si ha ma dopo si capisce che è tardi...


auguri a te ed alla tua nuova storia.


----------



## Bruja (6 Febbraio 2007)

*Favolosa*

Benvenuta fra noi e grazie per il tuo post....................spero che Clessidra capisca che quello che hai scritto è lo specchio reale di queste situazioni e che prima se ne esce e prima si torna a vivere una vita vera e non di rimessa.
Bruja


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (6 Febbraio 2007)

Favolosa ha detto:


> Ciao a tutte/i,
> io sono nuova..Ho vissuto una situazione simile a quella di Clessidra.
> Io dopo una storia di 5 anni mi ero lasciata col ragazzo..all'età di 27 anni, ero proprio in un ato mondo..pensavo che tutte le storie duravano tanto, che tutti alla fine erano bravi ragazzi e anche se un po' meno credevo nell'amore..
> Bè dopo la mia storia ho incontrato solo ragazzi immaturi, strani, e ho avuto futili storie fino ad oggi..che sono trentenne che va per i trentuno quest'anno..ad oggi perchè poi tutto è andato felicemnte concludendosi...come poi racocnterò
> ...


Cara Fabulosa, mia coetanea,
grazie molte per il tuo racconto...bene, vedo che capisci bene quanto questo FUOCO sia devastante e quanto questa passione bruciante sia quasi una droga....forse perchè è qualcosa di impossibile, irraggiungibile e unico....Spero tanto anche io di poter trovare presto un Ragazzo con la R maiuscola (dove??), anche se adesso, come dice qualcuno, ho bisogno di leccarmi le ferite e trovare il mio equilibrio...Oggi a distanza di più di una settimana mi sento già molto meglio....
Grazie
un abbraccio
Clessy


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (6 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Benvenuta fra noi e grazie per il tuo post....................spero che Clessidra capisca che quello che hai scritto è lo specchio reale di queste situazioni e che prima se ne esce e prima si torna a vivere una vita vera e non di rimessa.
> Bruja


Sono sulla buona strada...anche se è in salita....però già la vetta si vede.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    ....


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (6 Febbraio 2007)

Favolosa ha detto:


> Ciao a tutte/i,
> io sono nuova..Ho vissuto una situazione simile a quella di Clessidra.
> Io dopo una storia di 5 anni mi ero lasciata col ragazzo..all'età di 27 anni, ero proprio in un ato mondo..pensavo che tutte le storie duravano tanto, che tutti alla fine erano bravi ragazzi e anche se un po' meno credevo nell'amore..
> Bè dopo la mia storia ho incontrato solo ragazzi immaturi, strani, e ho avuto futili storie fino ad oggi..che sono trentenne che va per i trentuno quest'anno..ad oggi perchè poi tutto è andato felicemnte concludendosi...come poi racocnterò
> ...


*Una domanda per tutti* (forse più per gli uomini che hanno tradito): 

ma questa passione grandiosa, questo fuoco dentro che io e fabulosa (ma anche Ari, Dererum, Vulvia, ecc.) abbiamo provato con questi uomini che alla fine  stanno con un'altra...l'hanno provata anche loro??o è stata una cosa che provano anche con le loro compagne???hanno anche loro il sentore che una passione così forte è difficile da fare andare via????questo è un dubbio che mi tormenta...perchè se così non fosse a tornare indietro mi sembrerebbe tutto così insipido....


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (6 Febbraio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Cara Fabulosa, mia coetanea,
> grazie molte per il tuo racconto...bene, vedo che capisci bene quanto questo FUOCO sia devastante e quanto questa passione bruciante sia quasi una droga....forse perchè è qualcosa di impossibile, irraggiungibile e unico....Spero tanto anche io di poter trovare presto un Ragazzo con la R maiuscola (dove??), anche se adesso, come dice qualcuno, ho bisogno di leccarmi le ferite e trovare il mio equilibrio...Oggi a distanza di più di una settimana mi sento già molto meglio....
> Grazie
> un abbraccio
> Clessy


 
Ciao carissima, ti rispondo di mattina, oggi FESTA ,il mio lavoro è all'aperto quindi quando piove RIPOSO!!!!! Dio benedica le basse pressioni..........ora qualcuno mi spara via internet....... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Perche su quelle ferite non metti del cicatrizzante.....sai tanto per velocizzare la cosa.......
beh forse chiedo troppo, però mi sembra che tu stia migliorando e questo mi fa molto piacere.

Ti leggo sempre ....e quindi ti controllo....... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




     non mi fare scherzi eh

bacio


----------



## Verena67 (6 Febbraio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> *Una domanda per tutti* (forse più per gli uomini che hanno tradito):
> 
> ma questa passione grandiosa, questo fuoco dentro che io e fabulosa (ma anche Ari, Dererum, Vulvia, ecc.) abbiamo provato con questi uomini che alla fine stanno con un'altra...l'hanno provata anche loro??o è stata una cosa che provano anche con le loro compagne???hanno anche loro il sentore che una passione così forte è difficile da fare andare via????questo è un dubbio che mi tormenta...perchè se così non fosse a tornare indietro mi sembrerebbe tutto così insipido....


 
Non sono uomo, ma la passione di cui tu parli è un alterazione chimica. L'ho letto da piu' parti su testi professionali, e trovo sia vero.
Da' dipendenza come la droga, libera un ormone che si chiama EPA e che è simile negli effetti alla cocaina.

L'amore sereno invece libera uno ormone simile alla EROINA che da' attaccamento e calma.

Chiudere queste storie da' una vera e propria crisi di assuefazione.

Ma poi PASSA.

Passa, te lo garantisco!

E dopo ti chiedi "Come ho fatto ad essere così cretina?"

Bacio!


----------



## Old fun (6 Febbraio 2007)

*se accetti*



Clessidra1 ha detto:


> *Una domanda per tutti* (forse più per gli uomini che hanno tradito):
> 
> ma questa passione grandiosa, questo fuoco dentro che io e fabulosa (ma anche Ari, Dererum, Vulvia, ecc.) abbiamo provato con questi uomini che alla fine stanno con un'altra...l'hanno provata anche loro??o è stata una cosa che provano anche con le loro compagne???hanno anche loro il sentore che una passione così forte è difficile da fare andare via????questo è un dubbio che mi tormenta...perchè se così non fosse a tornare indietro mi sembrerebbe tutto così insipido....


La passione e il fuoco non hanno età ne sesso, non faccio distinzione fra traditi o traditori, per quanto mi concerne, quando sto bene con una persona e lei con me, il fuoco si autoalimenta da se, il problema è capire se il calore lo emani solo tu o è ricambiato....
Resta inteso che finita la storia, (non necessariamente per tradimenti da parte di uno o dell'altra), voltato pagina definitivamente, il fuoco che c'è in me divampa nuovamente, rendendo se vuoi invece insipido il precedente rapporto.
Ti dico pero' una cosa: non faccio mai paragoni fra l'uno e l'altro, diverse sono le persone, diverse le situazioni, se mi fermassi a fare paragoni beh, direi che dalla vecchia storia non sono ancora uscito....e allora lascio perdere la nuova....(anzi non la inizio nemmeno)
Ciao
Fun


----------



## Old Ari (6 Febbraio 2007)

Personalmente Clessy io credo che , almeno per quanto riguarda il mio lui, non abbia provato questa passione.
Io poi la mia non la chiamerei passione, per me sono stati due anni intensi, il tutto si è trasformato in amore vero. E' questo il dramma. tesoro, è vero la passione passa e passa più o meno in fretta. L'amore...beh quello dura purtroppo....dura ed è la ferita più profonda.....Augurati che fosse solo passione con il tuo lui!!!
Per il resto....se è amore.....beh....è un lavoror duro.....passa? Non credo, puoi cercare di ucciderlo come molte donne hanno fatto qui dentro......insomma, nascondi la testa sotto la sabbia e cerca di far finta di non vedere....boh, a me sta succedendo questo


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (6 Febbraio 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non sono uomo, ma la passione di cui tu parli è un alterazione chimica. L'ho letto da piu' parti su testi professionali, e trovo sia vero.
> Da' dipendenza come la droga, libera un ormone che si chiama EPA e che è simile negli effetti alla cocaina.
> 
> L'amore sereno invece libera uno ormone simile alla EROINA che da' attaccamento e calma.
> ...


molto interessante...in effetti! però vorrei capire se questo ormone EPA che dà dipendenza, lo ha provato anche colui che nella storia ha provato solo passione....la mia era passione travolgente ma perchè c'era anche amore...forse non riesco a spiegarmi...
bacio


----------



## La Lupa (6 Febbraio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> *Una domanda per tutti* (forse più per gli uomini che hanno tradito):
> 
> ma questa passione grandiosa, questo fuoco dentro che io e fabulosa (ma anche Ari, Dererum, Vulvia, ecc.) abbiamo provato con questi uomini che alla fine stanno con un'altra...l'hanno provata anche loro??


IO!!! IO!!!!

Questa la so!!!! Ti rispondo io!!!!!! 

Allora... posso documentare! Dopo anni e anni di prove sul campo, screening a livello europeo, sondaggi demoscopici fidati, c'ho la risposta!

Che vale per tutti gli uomini, non solo quelli che tradiscono, anche per i single.

*Gli uomini circoscrivono.*

In buona fede, ma circoscrivono.

'Sto fuoco lo provano anche loro eccome, e te lo dicono e lo fanno sentire.

Ma la differenza è circostanziata.

Tu c'hai il fuoco e te lo porti a casa, a far la spesa, al cinema.

Loro no. Quanto tempo passate insieme? Una serata?
Ecco, in quella serata se bruciano e te lo dicono puoi star serena che è vero.

La differenza è che la mattina dopo loro vanno a far coloazione al bar, si bevono il cappuccio, leggono la gazza e c'hanno la temperatura di un pitone mentre tu vai in ufficio e devi stare attenda a non fondere la tastiera.

Augh!


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (6 Febbraio 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Ciao carissima, ti rispondo di mattina, oggi FESTA ,il mio lavoro è all'aperto quindi quando piove RIPOSO!!!!! Dio benedica le basse pressioni..........ora qualcuno mi spara via internet.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Caro Fabrizio,
bene sono contenta che piova allora...a me non cambia perchè lavoro al chiuso
Grazie per essermi sempre vicino con affetto e controllarmi...il cicatrizzante purtroppo si chiama solo tempo e sicuramente un altro amore me le farà guarire completamente (speriamo arrivi presto)...
Sì è vero, sto migliorando...è strano...mi rendo conto che quello che mi teneva in questo loop vizioso era la SPERANZA...solo quella...ed è stata quella che ha creato l'illusione...Crollata la speranza e il mio sogno di sposarmi con lui è come se quello che ho amato non esistesse più...Non riesco più a vederlo come prima, è morta quella persona che ho amato....
bacio

ps: purtroppo a breve ( forse venerdì stesso) lo dovrò rincontrare per lavoro (non da sola ovviamente) ma lì ci sarà la prova del nove...spero che il morto non risorga....


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (6 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> IO!!! IO!!!!
> 
> Questa la so!!!! Ti rispondo io!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Bella risposta! capito il messaggio...ma quindi la provano allo stesso modo con le loro compagne???e se è così perchè tradiscono??


----------



## Lettrice (6 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> IO!!! IO!!!!
> 
> Questa la so!!!! Ti rispondo io!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Ti sei dimenticata di dire che loro raramente scambiano quel fuoco temporaneo per la fiamma eterna 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ...ragion per cui rimangono con la moglie e/o fidanzata


----------



## Old fun (6 Febbraio 2007)

*uhmmmmm*



La Lupa ha detto:


> IO!!! IO!!!!
> 
> Questa la so!!!! Ti rispondo io!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 
Non sono molto d'accordo, la mia esperienza mi porterebbe a sostenere esattamente il contrario, io la penso e le scrivo, lei pensa a cosa mettersi la sera, io le telefono e lei mi dice che deve andare dal parrucchiere e quanto era bello il suo ex compagno di scuola,  e a letto? Io mi impegno allo spasimo e lei che fa? Non mangia la mela, anzi, ma poi appena finito: Ho bisogno di godermi questo momento da sola.........
Signore qualcuna di voi si comporta così? Io non mi comporto come i maschietti che avete descritto...........


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (6 Febbraio 2007)

fun ha detto:


> Non sono molto d'accordo, la mia esperienza mi porterebbe a sostenere esattamente il contrario, io la penso e le scrivo, lei pensa a cosa mettersi la sera, io le telefono e lei mi dice che deve andare dal parrucchiere e quanto era bello il suo ex compagno di scuola, e a letto? Io mi impegno allo spasimo e lei che fa? Non mangia la mela, anzi, ma poi appena finito: Ho bisogno di godermi questo momento da sola.........
> Signore qualcuna di voi si comporta così? Io non mi comporto come i maschietti che avete descritto...........


...Fun ma dove l'hai trovata??questa è fuori di testa..mi fa schifo ...non è una donna....non avrei altri termini per definirla ma non voglio essere scurrile


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (6 Febbraio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Caro Fabrizio,
> bene sono contenta che piova allora...a me non cambia perchè lavoro al chiuso
> Grazie per essermi sempre vicino con affetto e controllarmi...il cicatrizzante purtroppo si chiama solo tempo e sicuramente un altro amore me le farà guarire completamente (speriamo arrivi presto)...
> Sì è vero, sto migliorando...è strano...mi rendo conto che quello che mi teneva in questo loop vizioso era la SPERANZA...solo quella...ed è stata quella che ha creato l'illusione...Crollata la speranza e il mio sogno di sposarmi con lui è come se quello che ho amato non esistesse più...Non riesco più a vederlo come prima, è morta quella persona che ho amato....
> ...


Come diceva Peppone in un film di Don Camillo (ora non ricordo il titolo).....Dignitosa indifferenza.......fagli vedere che per te è solo un collega di lavoro.

Aribacio


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (6 Febbraio 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Come diceva Peppone in un film di Don Camillo (ora non ricordo il titolo).....Dignitosa indifferenza.......fagli vedere che per te è solo un collega di lavoro.
> 
> Aribacio


 
...farò del il mio meglio....almeno una volta recito io....


----------



## Verena67 (6 Febbraio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti sei dimenticata di dire che loro raramente scambiano quel fuoco temporaneo per la fiamma eterna
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lettri', mi hai tolto la parola di bocca! CIAO!


----------



## Bruja (6 Febbraio 2007)

*fun*

Certo che quantu inciampi, inciampi proprio male e con la faccia nella palta.......... consolati magari la prossima volta andrà meglio perchè da questa mi aspetterei proprio poco............  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (6 Febbraio 2007)

*...domani è il suo compleanno....*






  vorrei chiamarlo...ma visto che non posso farlo scrivo a voi...non posso farlo??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   mi piacerebbe sentire la faccia che fa...vorrei solo comunicargli che per me è uno come un altro e visto che bene o male capiterà di vederci per lavoro...(già questo venerdì) volevo fargli sapere che sono superiore a queste cose...che mi è passata e del fatto che si sposa non me ne frega niente, aggiungendo che per me gli uomini sposati è come se fossero donne...non provo attrazione per loro...e vi giuro che è così....
ok...aspetto la valanga di obiezioni sulla mia dignità, orgoglio e quantaltro....


----------



## Old blondie (6 Febbraio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> vorrei chiamarlo...ma visto che non posso farlo scrivo a voi...non posso farlo???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Fallo, e non dirlo.
Dicendogni una cosa del genere gli trasmetteresti l'esatto opposto di quello che vorrebbero comunicare le tue parole e gongolerà di soddisfazione.
Se invece farai l'indifferente hai più probabilità di lasciarlo allibito


----------



## MariLea (6 Febbraio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> vorrei chiamarlo...ma visto che non posso farlo scrivo a voi...non posso farlo???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io ti dico: pinocchietta! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




non lo devi dimostrare con le parole... ma con i fatti  

	
	
		
		
	


	




ad uno come un altro...? e allora non ti ricordi nemmeno che è il suo compleanno... oh che sbadata... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




è già come sposato, non provi attrazione per lui? non lo caghi di striscio... senza spiegazioni sul come e perchè...
FORZA!!!


----------



## Bruja (7 Febbraio 2007)

*mi accodo*

La penso anche io come le altre amiche........... se non si pensa qualcuno, NON LO SI PENSA..........punto.
Non ci si fa le fisime di ricordarsi di ricorrenze o anniversari, nè si sta a pensare cosa lo farebbe pensare o potrebbe considerare............ è cosa che non ci riguarda.
Questo e solo questo è il messaggio che dirà che tu non badi più alla sua vita.
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Febbraio 2007)

*un genio!*



La Lupa ha detto:


> IO!!! IO!!!!
> 
> Questa la so!!!! Ti rispondo io!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Lupa, sei un genio! 
Fun è l'eccezione ..o crede di esserla 

	
	
		
		
	


	



​


----------



## Bruja (7 Febbraio 2007)

*Dunque..........*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lupa, sei un genio!​
> Fun è l'eccezione ..o crede di esserla


 
Quindi basterebbe che circoscrivessimo anche noi e tutto andrebbe a posto?
Potrebbe essere un'idea..................  il problema è che loro circoscrivono quando si tratta di altri, ma se sono loro ad avere "le paturnie", e di esempi ne abbiano avuti, più che circoscrivere mi pare che vadano in depressione o s'incavolino esattamente come noi.....
Magari ci sarà anche una regola generale, ma sono troppe le eccezioni per prenderla come parametro.
Però è vero che se loro fanno ciò che trovano "comodo" sanno benissimo uscire e rientrare nel ruolo quando vogliono, e se questo lo capissero le amanti............ si rispermierebbero tanti momenti bui e tante domande, e soprattutto, di illudersi!  Non ci fonda una nuova unione in un rapporto "a tempo".........
Bruja


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (7 Febbraio 2007)

*...ok...*

certo l'indifferenza...ci avevo pensato...!!!! il problema è che il messaggio che gli trasmetterò sarà: ce l'ho ancora con te perchè non mi hai scelto...sai che mi ricordo che oggi è il tuo compleanno, ma non ti chiamo perchè ti odio....


----------



## Bruja (7 Febbraio 2007)

*Clessidra*



Clessidra1 ha detto:


> certo l'indifferenza...ci avevo pensato...!!!! il problema è che il messaggio che gli trasmetterò sarà: ce l'ho ancora con te perchè non mi hai scelto...sai che mi ricordo che oggi è il tuo compleanno, ma non ti chiamo perchè ti odio....perchè sono un'amante delusa e lasciata....


E sbaglieresti.......... quel messaggi ti consegnerebbe ancora nelle sue mani manipolatrici.
E' la noncoranza, l'indifferenza, il NON vederlo quello che veramente gli suggerirebbe qualcosa. Perchè ti ti alteri tanto quando ti ignora (perchè spesso ti ha ignorato) pensaci!!!???
Quando capirai che la tua arma è l'indifferenza, che è a doppio taglio, lui vede che tu neppure lo curi e tu non devi starti acervellare in possibilità che neppure anni luce ti porterebbero al risultato di una sana indifferenza!
Prova, che ti costa, tanto non mi pare che tu stia rischiando granchè............ alla peggio avrai acquistato della dignità per te stessa, e già sarebbe un risultato.
Bruja


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (7 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> E sbaglieresti.......... quel messaggi ti consegnerebbe ancora nelle sue mani manipolatrici.
> E' la noncoranza, l'indifferenza, il NON vederlo quello che veramente gli suggerirebbe qualcosa. Perchè ti ti alteri tanto quando ti ignora (perchè spesso ti ha ignorato) pensaci!!!???
> Quando capirai che la tua arma è l'indifferenza, che è a doppio taglio, lui vede che tu neppure lo curi e tu non devi starti acervellare in possibilità che neppure anni luce ti porterebbero al risultato di una sana indifferenza!
> Prova, che ti costa, tanto non mi pare che tu stia rischiando granchè............ alla peggio avrai acquistato della dignità per te stessa, e già sarebbe un risultato.
> Bruja


Grazie Bruja, sei sempre molto saggia...va bene proverò con la sana indifferenza...in effetti non rischio proprio nulla...e un po' di dignità non mi farebbe male...
un bacione grande
clessy


----------



## Old lancillotto (7 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> E sbaglieresti.......... quel messaggi ti consegnerebbe ancora nelle sue mani manipolatrici.
> E' la noncoranza, l'indifferenza, il NON vederlo quello che veramente gli suggerirebbe qualcosa. Perchè ti ti alteri tanto quando ti ignora (perchè spesso ti ha ignorato) pensaci!!!???
> Quando capirai che la tua arma è l'indifferenza, che è a doppio taglio, lui vede che tu neppure lo curi e tu non devi starti acervellare in possibilità che neppure anni luce ti porterebbero al risultato di una sana indifferenza!
> Prova, che ti costa, tanto non mi pare che tu stia rischiando granchè............ alla peggio avrai acquistato della dignità per te stessa, e già sarebbe un risultato.
> Bruja


 
Chi è "dominante" in un rapporto (in questo caso lui), gongola nel sapere di essere ancora al centro dei pensieri altrui, è sempre una vittoria: "Lei mi pensa ancora......... se mia moglie rompe o "non me la da abbastanza", so dove andare......."


----------



## La Lupa (7 Febbraio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lupa, sei un genio!


Seduti... seduti... non è il caso....  

	
	
		
		
	


	













'giorno gente.

_"del circoscrivere o arte del raffreddamento"_ magari apriamo un topic perchè è interessante e io mi alleno parecchio.

Invece...

Clessidra, beata figlia, ti farei notare che non è affatto vero che sei indifferente e non te ne frega niente.

Quindi mi asterrei da fare qualunque cosa non corrisponda al tuo sentire.
Tanto non sarebbe credibile.



> ... ce l'ho ancora con te perchè non mi hai scelto...sai che mi ricordo che oggi è il tuo compleanno, ma non ti chiamo perchè ti odio....perchè sono un'amante delusa e lasciata....


Perchè, non è forse vero?
Se proprio devi comunicargli qualcosa, comunicagli la verità.
Se proprio devi, però.

Un bel *CREPA* con lo spry sul muro di fronte a casa sarebbe piuttosto efficace.


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (7 Febbraio 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Chi è "dominante" in un rapporto (in questo caso lui), gongola nel sapere di essere ancora al centro dei pensieri altrui, è sempre una vittoria: "Lei mi pensa ancora......... se mia moglie rompe o "non me la da abbastanza", so dove andare......."


Ciao lancillotto,
in effetti sono la parte debole...Hai ragione gliela darei vinta e invece deve rendersi conto che adesso è solo e io non esisto più....
grazie molte....
ciao ciao
clessy


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (7 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Seduti... seduti... non è il caso....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...hai interpretato correttamente il mio sentire!....un BEL CREPA ci starebbe...Brava Lupa!
grazie...sei forte!


----------



## Old fun (7 Febbraio 2007)

*eccezione*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lupa, sei un genio!​Fun è l'eccezione ..o crede di esserla


Eccezione, mi sa tanto di uno che conferma la regola, cmq penso proprio di esserlo, e a volte mi rammarico proprio di esserlo.....qualcuno per caso ha qualche metodo per cambiarmi?????
Si accettano consigli


----------



## La Lupa (7 Febbraio 2007)

fun ha detto:


> Eccezione, mi sa tanto di uno che conferma la regola, cmq penso proprio di esserlo, e a volte mi rammarico proprio di esserlo.....qualcuno per caso ha qualche metodo per cambiarmi?????
> Si accettano consigli


Certo coniglietta,  

	
	
		
		
	


	




     vieni sul topic apposito che stiamo giusto cercando di capire come fanno quei maschiacci ad infischiarsene di noi per il 90% della loro giornata.


----------



## Old fun (7 Febbraio 2007)

*arrivo*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Certo coniglietta,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


arrivo


----------



## Bruja (7 Febbraio 2007)

fun ha detto:


> Eccezione, mi sa tanto di uno che conferma la regola, cmq penso proprio di esserlo, e a volte mi rammarico proprio di esserlo.....qualcuno per caso ha qualche metodo per cambiarmi?????
> Si accettano consigli


 
Servirebbero in questo caso?............. Credo ti bastino delle sane riflessioni!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (3 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ma si sposassero anche a Kokkola così gli si congelano i "mortaretti nuziali" nel tight !!!
> Sai che VIN............. (Very Important News) !!!!
> Bruja


ciao volevo farvi un saluto...pensavo di stare meglio ma col passare dei giorni rivivo il tormentone e allora mi rileggo tutti i vostri commenti per riavervi vicino. ogni tanto riemerge in me l'idea del link, ma poi mi rendo conto che tanto non cambierebbe nulla...non sono io che ho il dirtitto di decidere della vita di lei..ma non riesco a  farmi passare l'idea di fargliela pagare in qualche modo...ma la mia dignità è più elevata della sua...magari presentandomi al matrimonio con un mio amico...solo per fargli prendere un colpo...che dite?so che pensate che sono un caso disperato....
Beh facevo riferimento a questo post perchè ho saputo che si sposeranno a portovenere, ricevimento nel castello.....beh se qualcuno vuole andare a dare una sbirciata per me...
In più avranno 4 testimoni a testa...i suoi saranno in tight...ora o è davvero stata una scelta di interesse o sarà un matrimonio burino visto che non si parla di berlusconi....

baci
clessy


----------



## Rebecca (3 Marzo 2007)

*Cles*

Io i primi tempi mi stampavo i post e me li portavo in giro in portafoglio...
Secondo me sei - seriamente - su una buonissima strada, riconosco in te le fasi della mia guarigione, anche se un po' meno rapida, la tua. Insomma quella fase in cui vorresti far cose ma poi ti rendi conto della loro inutilità per te, precede la fase in cui quelle cose non le faresti più perchè non ti interessano più di tanto.
Insomma il tempo guarisce, ma ci vuole non ostacolarlo, e tu sembri averlo capito bene.
Un abbraccio.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Marzo 2007)

*Personalmente*



Clessidra1 ha detto:


> ciao volevo farvi un saluto...pensavo di stare meglio ma col passare dei giorni rivivo il tormentone e allora mi rileggo tutti i vostri commenti per riavervi vicino. ogni tanto riemerge in me l'idea del link, ma poi mi rendo conto che tanto non cambierebbe nulla...non sono io che ho il dirtitto di decidere della vita di lei..ma non riesco a farmi passare l'idea di fargliela pagare in qualche modo...ma la mia dignità è più elevata della sua...magari presentandomi al matrimonio con un mio amico...solo per fargli prendere un colpo...che dite?so che pensate che sono un caso disperato....
> Beh facevo riferimento a questo post perchè ho saputo che si sposeranno a portovenere, ricevimento nel castello.....beh se qualcuno vuole andare a dare una sbirciata per me...
> In più avranno 4 testimoni a testa...i suoi saranno in tight...ora o è davvero stata una scelta di interesse o sarà un matrimonio burino visto che non si parla di berlusconi....
> 
> ...


Trovo i matrimoni o ridicoli o patetici ..fare tante scene per festeggiare qualcosa che si basa su promesse assurde ...spenderci tanti soldi e coreografia mi fa l'effeto dei matrimoni di Brooke Logan con Ridge Forester intervallati con gli altri matrimoni con gli altri parenti ..ovvero qualcosa in cui quel che conta è la forma e non la sostanza 

	
	
		
		
	


	




...nello specifico ..visto quel che ci è stato prima ...è facile immaginare il dopo ...
Se non ti facesse male ..sarebbe carino che tu andassi vestita in modo strepitoso con affascinante accompagnatore e molto discreta 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















​


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (3 Marzo 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Trovo i matrimoni o ridicoli o patetici ..fare tante scene per festeggiare qualcosa che si basa su promesse assurde ...spenderci tanti soldi e coreografia mi fa l'effeto dei matrimoni di Brooke Logan con Ridge Forester intervallati con gli altri matrimoni con gli altri parenti ..ovvero qualcosa in cui quel che conta è la forma e non la sostanza
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vero?vi giuro che lo farei troppo!!!!magari tra 2 mesi sarò davvero guarita e avrò un vero accompagnatore...magari..secondo me a lui prenderebbe un colpo!!!cavoli!!


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (3 Marzo 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Io i primi tempi mi stampavo i post e me li portavo in giro in portafoglio...
> Secondo me sei - seriamente - su una buonissima strada, riconosco in te le fasi della mia guarigione, anche se un po' meno rapida, la tua. Insomma quella fase in cui vorresti far cose ma poi ti rendi conto della loro inutilità per te, precede la fase in cui quelle cose non le faresti più perchè non ti interessano più di tanto.
> Insomma il tempo guarisce, ma ci vuole non ostacolarlo, e tu sembri averlo capito bene.
> Un abbraccio.


Grazie Rita,
speriamo...in effetti serve un casino rileggervi...
un abbraccio


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (3 Marzo 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Trovo i matrimoni o ridicoli o patetici ..fare tante scene per festeggiare qualcosa che si basa su promesse assurde ...spenderci tanti soldi e coreografia mi fa l'effeto dei matrimoni di Brooke Logan con Ridge Forester intervallati con gli altri matrimoni con gli altri parenti ..ovvero qualcosa in cui quel che conta è la forma e non la sostanza
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...io è la prima volta che lo sento un matrimonio con 8 testimoni...testimoni de che??


----------



## Rebecca (3 Marzo 2007)

*Quel negozio di abiti da sposa davanti a casa mia.*

Da una settimana a due passi da casa mia c'è un negozio di abiti da sposa. Se mi sporgo un po' lo vedo dalla finestra. 
Proprio stamattina ho visto quel bellissimo vestito in vetrina e stranamente ho provato un senso di pena... per quella che lo indosserà. Insomma mi sembrava che tutto questa scenografia, questo sfarzo artificiale fosse una gran sagra della finzione. Il concentrare in un giorno tutto questa attenzione mi fa pensare a un'apoteosi a cui segue solo il declino.
Insomma ho visto che quella cosa non mi riguardava e ho pensato che semmai mi sposerò  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   la sovrastruttura sarà abolita...
Dico sul serio.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Marzo 2007)

*no  sul serio*



Clessidra1 ha detto:


> vero?vi giuro che lo farei troppo!!!!magari tra 2 mesi sarò davvero guarita e avrò un vero accompagnatore...magari..secondo me a lui prenderebbe un colpo!!!cavoli!!


..un accompagnatore non un compagno ...un amico ...un amico gay come ne "Il matrimonio del mio migliore amico"...qualcuno con cui ridere ..o un'amica vera...
Hanno bisogno di 8 testimoni per essere convinti delle assurdità che prometteranno... Io mi metterei uno di quei vestiti assurdi da damigella dei film americani ...ho un indirizzo per vestiti del genere favolosi a Milano... 

	
	
		
		
	


	











​


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Marzo 2007)

*non è detto*



Rita ha detto:


> Da una settimana a due passi da casa mia c'è un negozio di abiti da sposa. Se mi sporgo un po' lo vedo dalla finestra.
> Proprio stamattina ho visto quel bellissimo vestito in vetrina e stranamente ho provato un senso di pena... per quella che lo indosserà. Insomma mi sembrava che tutto questa scenografia, questo sfarzo artificiale fosse una gran sagra della finzione. Il concentrare in un giorno tutto questa attenzione mi fa pensare a un'apoteosi a cui segue solo il declino.
> Insomma ho visto che quella cosa non mi riguardava e ho pensato che semmai mi sposerò
> 
> ...


Si può vivere bene in coppia e costruire una famiglia e una vita ...ma su una vita ..un giorno è talmente irrilevante ...
Certo il valore delle cerimonie sta nel segnare una tappa ..ma che senso ha oggi quando già si convive da anni? E' ratificare qualcosa che già c'è non è necessario fare scene ...nello specifico è ratificare e festeggiare esageratamente qualcosa che ..non c'è 

	
	
		
		
	


	




​


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (3 Marzo 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ..un accompagnatore non un compagno ...un amico ...un amico gay come ne "Il matrimonio del mio migliore amico"...qualcuno con cui ridere ..o un'amica vera...​
> Hanno bisogno di 8 testimoni per essere convinti delle assurdità che prometteranno... Io mi metterei uno di quei vestiti assurdi da damigella dei film americani ...ho un indirizzo per vestiti del genere favolosi a Milano...


dammi l'indirizzo...un amico ce l'ho...per me è come fosse gay, non carino ma alto...sa tutta la storia


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (3 Marzo 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Si può vivere bene in coppia e costruire una famiglia e una vita ...ma su una vita ..un giorno è talmente irrilevante ...​
> Certo il valore delle cerimonie sta nel segnare una tappa ..ma che senso ha oggi quando già si convive da anni? E' ratificare qualcosa che già c'è non è necessario fare scene ...nello specifico è ratificare e festeggiare esageratamente qualcosa che ..non c'è


No, dai è un bel momento!!!ci si fa una promessa...in linea teorica deve essere un giorno bellissimo...poi certo la vita non è una scala di cristallo, ma si decide di salirla in due...e il giorno va ricordato!...certo non so quanto valga questo matrimonio...forse tantissimo, tanto o poco...io non so dirlo!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Marzo 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> No, dai è un bel momento!!!ci si fa una promessa...in linea teorica deve essere un giorno bellissimo...poi certo la vita non è una scala di cristallo, ma si decide di salirla in due...e il giorno va ricordato!...certo non so quanto valga questo matrimonio...forse tantissimo, tanto o poco...io non so dirlo!!


*Dal Codice Civile*


Gli artt. 143-144-147 vengono letti agli Sposi dal Sacerdote o dall’Ufficiale di Stato Civile che celebra il Matrimonio prima della compilazione dell’atto di matrimonio. 
* Art. 143* - *DIRITTI E DOVERI RECIPROCI DEI CONIUGI* 
<LI value=1>Con il matrimonio il marito e la moglie acquistano gli stessi diritti e assumono i medesimi doveri. <LI value=2>*Dal  matrimonio  deriva  l'obbligo  reciproco  alla   fedeltà,  all'assistenza    morale    e    materiale,    alla   collaborazione nell'interesse della famiglia e alla coabitazione. *
Entrambi i coniugi  sono  tenuti,  ciascuno  in  relazione  alle proprie  sostanze e alla propria capacità di lavoro professionale o casalingo, a contribuire ai bisogni della famiglia.
*Art. 143bis – COGNOME DELLA MOGLIE* 

La moglie aggiunge al proprio cognome quello del marito e lo conserva durante lo stato vedovile sino a che passi a nuove nozze. 
*Art. 144 - INDIRIZZO DELLA VITA FAMILIARE E RESIDENZA DELLA FAMIGLIA* 
<LI value=1>I coniugi concordano tra loro l'indirizzo della vita familiare e fissano  la residenza della famiglia, secondo le esigenze di entrambi  e quelle preminenti della famiglia stessa. 
A ciascuno dei coniugi spetta il potere di  attuare  l'indirizzo concordato.
*Art. 147 - DOVERI VERSO I FIGLI* 
Il matrimonio impone ad ambedue i coniugi l'obbligo di mantenere, istruire ed  educare  la  prole  tenendo  conto  delle  capacità dell'inclinazione naturale e delle aspirazioni dei figli.
*Beh...non fa ridere? 

	
	
		
		
	


	











*​


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (4 Marzo 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Dal Codice Civile*​
> 
> 
> Gli artt. 143-144-147 vengono letti agli Sposi dal Sacerdote o dall’Ufficiale di Stato Civile che celebra il Matrimonio prima della compilazione dell’atto di matrimonio.​
> ...


in un certo senso sì... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  certo l'obbligo alla fedeltà non pensavo fosse ribadito...lo davo per scontato....


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (4 Marzo 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Dal Codice Civile*​
> 
> 
> Gli artt. 143-144-147 vengono letti agli Sposi dal Sacerdote o dall’Ufficiale di Stato Civile che celebra il Matrimonio prima della compilazione dell’atto di matrimonio.​
> ...


oddio persa...mi hai fatto venire un 'angoscia...a leggere queste cose mi sento svenire


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Marzo 2007)

*al mio matrimonio*



Clessidra1 ha detto:


> in un certo senso sì...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..io sono stata sgridata dall'ufficiale di stato civile perché ridevo ..trovavo ridicolo che fosse un obbligo imposto ..o si vuole o no ..non si può per obbligo...
ma ci facevamo altre promesse di sincerità e rispetto ..non sono state mantenute né quelle formali né quelle private 

	
	
		
		
	


	








​


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (4 Marzo 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ..io sono stata sgridata dall'ufficiale di stato civile perché ridevo ..trovavo ridicolo che fosse un obbligo imposto ..o si vuole o no ..non si può per obbligo...​
> ma ci facevamo altre promesse di sincerità e rispetto ..non sono state mantenute né quelle formali né quelle private


MI SPIACE TANTO... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  MA SEI ANCORA SPOSATA?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Marzo 2007)

*boh*



Clessidra1 ha detto:


> MI SPIACE TANTO...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Separati di fatto da agosto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ..nessuna azione legale..per ora 

	
	
		
		
	


	



​


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (4 Marzo 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Separati di fatto da agosto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MI SPIACE TANTO...lo ami ancora?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Marzo 2007)

*lo so*



Clessidra1 ha detto:


> MI SPIACE TANTO...lo ami ancora?


Le domande non sono mai indiscrete ..le risposte a volte lo sono..
...non vorrei essere indiscreta 

	
	
		
		
	


	




​


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Marzo 2007)

*..in chiesa*

*RITO DEL MATRIMONIO *


Il Sacramento del matrimonio, i cui Ministri sono gli sposi stessi, viene celebrato nell’ambito della S. Messa. 
Il Sacerdote invita gli sposi ad esprimere il proprio consenso. 
*Il Sacerdote dice*: 
“A lla presenza di Dio  e davanti alla Chiesa qui riunita, datevi la mano destra ed esprimete il vostro consenso. Il Signore, inizio e compimento del vostro amore, sia con voi sempre”. 
*Gli Sposi*: 
si danno la mano destra e lo sposo dice “Io (nome sposo) accolgo te (nome sposa) come mia sposa. Con la grazia di Cristo *prometto di esserti fedele sempre, nella gioia e nel dolore,  nella salute e nella malattia e di amarti ed onorarti tutti i giorni della mia vita*”. 
La Sposa dice: “ Io (nome Sposa) accolgo te (nome sposo) come mio sposo. Con la grazia di Cristo prometto *di esserti fedele sempre, nella gioia e nel dolore,  nella salute e nella malattia e di amarti ed onorarti tutti i giorni della mia vita*”. Il Sacerdote dice: “Il Dio di Abramo, il Dio di Isacco, il Dio di Giacobbe, il Dio che nel paradiso ha unito Adamo ed Eva confermi in Cristo il consenso che avete manifestato davanti alla Chiesa e vi sostenga con la sua benedizione. L’uomo non osi separare ciò che Dio unisce”. 

...almeno nel matrimonio religioso si ammette di aver bisogno della Grazia!!


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (4 Marzo 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Le domande non sono mai indiscrete ..le risposte a volte lo sono..​
> ...non vorrei essere indiscreta


sorry


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (4 Marzo 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *RITO DEL MATRIMONIO *
> 
> 
> Il Sacramento del matrimonio, i cui Ministri sono gli sposi stessi, viene celebrato nell’ambito della S. Messa.
> ...


questa è una mazzata al cuore...


----------



## Bruja (4 Marzo 2007)

*Persa*

In certi matrimoni la sola grazia che servirebbe è quella del Presidente della Repubbvlica che "rimetta proprio il matrimonio come pena".......... con la Grazia istituzionale!

Comunque per bello che sia iòl matrimonbio quando leggo di certe faraonate all'americana ho il dubbio che tanta dovizia tenda a rendere in qualche modo più credibile la volgia di contrarlo.
Personalmente trovo che una chiesetta discreta, magari antica e storica, dove non entrino più di 30 persone a cui faccia seguito un gradevole e discreto pranzo o buffet sarebbe io massimo dello stile e del buon gusto.  Certe sceneggiate con tavolate che durano fino a sera e raccolta di "fondi" per gli sposi sono davvero patetiche.  Il regalo se uno vuole lo fa a pèrescindere dal calcolo che se vanno a pranzo in tre ammortizzano la spesa del regalo!!
Va beh......... ognuno ha la propria opinione. E questo matrimonio tutto scenografia, credo che sarà tale anche nella sua vita ........
Bruja


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (4 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> E questo matrimonio tutto scenografia, credo che sarà tale anche nella sua vita ........
> Bruja


...non lo so cara bruja...alle volte mi sembra un sogno inaccessibile per me...mi sento trasparente...come se tutti quel girono saranno felici per lui e lei e io sono in cantina...non conto nulla...cenerentola...


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> In certi matrimoni la sola grazia che servirebbe è quella del Presidente della Repubbvlica che "rimetta proprio il matrimonio come pena".......... con la Grazia istituzionale!
> 
> Comunque per bello che sia iòl matrimonbio quando leggo di certe faraonate all'americana ho il dubbio che tanta dovizia tenda a rendere in qualche modo più credibile la volgia di contrarlo.
> Personalmente trovo che una chiesetta discreta, magari antica e storica, dove non entrino più di 30 persone a cui faccia seguito un gradevole e discreto pranzo o buffet sarebbe io massimo dello stile e del buon gusto. Certe sceneggiate con tavolate che durano fino a sera e raccolta di "fondi" per gli sposi sono davvero patetiche. Il regalo se uno vuole lo fa a pèrescindere dal calcolo che se vanno a pranzo in tre ammortizzano la spesa del regalo!!
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Marzo 2007)

*x clessidra*



Clessidra1 ha detto:


> ...non lo so cara bruja...alle volte mi sembra un sogno inaccessibile per me...mi sento trasparente...come se tutti quel girono saranno felici per lui e lei e io sono in cantina...non conto nulla...cenerentola...


cara Clessidra, nemmeno un matrimonio allestito a  Westminster abbey ti renderebbe visibile ai tuoi occhi se non reagisci nella direzione giusta...


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (4 Marzo 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> cara Clessidra, nemmeno un matrimonio allestito a Westminster abbey ti renderebbe visibile ai tuoi occhi se non reagisci nella direzione giusta...


cara hai ragione...devo recuperare me stessa....e non far dipendere l mia felicità da lui e il suo matrimonio...so bene queste cose!!però è così dura non pensarci...


----------



## Tr@deUp (4 Marzo 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *RITO DEL MATRIMONIO *
> 
> 
> Il Sacramento del matrimonio, i cui Ministri sono gli sposi stessi, viene celebrato nell’ambito della S. Messa.
> ...


Per la religione cattolica. 
Bella presunzione nei confronti delle altre svariate centinaia di milioni, miliardi, di coppie non cristiane e tanto meno cattoliche.
Tzé


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (2 Maggio 2007)

*il 12 maggio*



Clessidra1 ha detto:


> a Porto Venere....


 
è quasi arrivato...sento ancora la ferita che fa male...il dolore sta riprendendo piede dentro di me...
un saluto a tutti voi
Clessy


----------



## dererumnatura (2 Maggio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> è quasi arrivato...sento ancora la ferita che fa male...il dolore sta riprendendo piede dentro di me...
> un saluto a tutti voi
> Clessy


 
Coraggio...il tuo incubo sta per finire....comincia quello di un'altra.....


----------



## Old Fa. (2 Maggio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Coraggio...il tuo incubo sta per finire....comincia quello di un'altra.....


Non si dicono queste cose ... troppo da realisti  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bisogna sempre credere in un mondo migliore, ... non in questa vita, ... nella prossima magari, ... se non e' peggio ...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: a questo punto ci vuole qualcuno di bravo per correggere i nostri 2 post speranzosi .....


----------



## dererumnatura (2 Maggio 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Non si dicono queste cose ... troppo da realisti
> 
> 
> 
> ...














Ma guarda che per la nostra Clessidra sarà sicuramente un mondo migliore senza di lui!!Senza dubbio!!


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (2 Maggio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Ma guarda che per la nostra Clessidra sarà sicuramente un mondo migliore senza di lui!!Senza dubbio!!


...non lo so...alle volte mi sento trasparente...purtroppo indirettamente devo sentire i commenti su quel matrimonio da chi non sa...e alle volte mi vedo io sbagliata....


----------



## dererumnatura (2 Maggio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> ...non lo so...alle volte mi sento trasparente...purtroppo indirettamente devo sentire i commenti su quel matrimonio da chi non sa...e alle volte mi vedo io sbagliata....


Trasparente???

A chi??
COmunque meglio trasparente che coinvolta in un tale bordello....

I commenti indiretti lascia che ti scivolino sopra...pensa che se lui sta facendo questa cosa non hai perso davvero NULLA.

NULLA.Ci hai solo guadagnato.


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (2 Maggio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Trasparente???
> 
> A chi??
> COmunque meglio trasparente che coinvolta in un tale bordello....
> ...


Trasparente agli occhi di lui, agli occhi del mondo,,,perchè non sono nulla IO. Nonostante abbia amato intensamente e senta dentro di me ancora i resti di questo amore....


----------



## Bruja (2 Maggio 2007)

*Fa*



Fa. ha detto:


> Non si dicono queste cose ... troppo da realisti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oggi ti dice bene perchè sono un crotalo............. e chi ci dice che il novello sposo non si apparti con una cameriera avvenente????...... Sulla fedeltà di quel "membro" non mi giocherei un cent....è solo questione di tempo..........e breve anche!!!!
Chissà che Portovenere non sia l'inizip di un bel triangolo a tempo.......
Bruja

x Clessy
Sicura che quella "felicità" fosse quella che speravi?...... certe felicità sono un rischio dall'inizio.


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (2 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Oggi ti dice bene perchè sono un crotalo............. e chi ci dice che il novello sposo non si apparti con una cameriera avvenente????...... Sulla fedeltà di quel "membro" non mi giocherei un cent....è solo questione di tempo..........e breve anche!!!!
> Chissà che Portovenere non sia l'inizip di un bel triangolo a tempo.......
> Bruja
> 
> ...


 
sì, pur di avere lui avrei accettato anche qualche cornina....basta non sapere, tanto alla fine gli uomini sono tutti uguali...non credo più alla fedeltà!


----------



## dererumnatura (2 Maggio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> sì, pur di avere lui avrei accettato anche qualche cornina....basta non sapere, tanto alla fine gli uomini sono tutti uguali...non credo più alla fedeltà!


 
Nooooo....ma meglio sola allora...un calcio nelle p.....e altro che tutti uguali!!

No scusa ma quando sento le donne dire certe cose mi ARRABBIO DA MORIRE:::::


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (2 Maggio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Nooooo....ma meglio sola allora...un calcio nelle p.....e altro che tutti uguali!!
> 
> No scusa ma quando sento le donne dire certe cose mi ARRABBIO DA MORIRE:::::


non so oggi non credo più nell'AMORE fedele!...non ci credo...


----------



## dererumnatura (2 Maggio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> non so oggi non credo più nell'AMORE fedele!...non ci credo...


 
ma puoi anche non crederci...ma cerca di credere in te stessa..buttarsi via per un uomo così...ma su.....

si vede che sei un po' giù,..non ci credo che pensi davvero quello che hai detto.

Un abbraccio


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (2 Maggio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ma puoi anche non crederci...ma cerca di credere in te stessa..buttarsi via per un uomo così...ma su.....
> 
> si vede che sei un po' giù,..non ci credo che pensi davvero quello che hai detto.
> 
> Un abbraccio


sì...è vero...sono molto giù...
un abbraccio


----------



## dererumnatura (2 Maggio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> sì...è vero...sono molto giù...
> un abbraccio


 
Carissima...ma perchè vuoi continuare a soffrire?Possibile che dopo tutto questo tempo tu non riesca  a vedere che essere viscido si nasconda dietro l'immagine che ti sei costruita di quell'individuo?

Non farti buttare giù .....pensa davvero che sei speciale e che meriti di meglio.
Il meglio è anche il nulla momentaneo piuttosto che l'accontentarsi.

Distraiti qui con noi...leggiti qualche forum..ogni siamo tutti pimpantelli per il ritorno di FA


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (2 Maggio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> sì, pur di avere lui avrei accettato anche qualche cornina....basta non sapere, tanto alla fine gli uomini sono tutti uguali...non credo più alla fedeltà!


Ciao Clessy, giornata nera eh, mi dispiace tanto......come giustamente ti hanno detto non perdi niente, non permettergli  di farti ancora  del male.


Un abbraccio

p.s. però  l'ultima  frase  che hai scritto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 !!


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (2 Maggio 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Ciao Clessy, giornata nera eh, mi dispiace tanto......come giustamente ti hanno detto non perdi niente, non permettergli di farti ancora del male.
> 
> 
> Un abbraccio
> ...


Caro, sì giornata nerissima...il fatto di sentirlo poi ogni tanto mi riapre le ferite...cerco di essere forte, ma è difficile tenere tutto dentro...Fosse facile non permettergli di farmi del male, purtroppo tutto l'amore che gli ho dato si è trasformato in dolore e era troppo amore...
sulla fedeltà non so che dire, stento adesso a credere in un amore vero, un domani spero di ricredermi...

un abbraccio


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (2 Maggio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Carissima...ma perchè vuoi continuare a soffrire?Possibile che dopo tutto questo tempo tu non riesca a vedere che essere viscido si nasconda dietro l'immagine che ti sei costruita di quell'individuo?
> 
> Non farti buttare giù .....pensa davvero che sei speciale e che meriti di meglio.
> Il meglio è anche il nulla momentaneo piuttosto che l'accontentarsi.
> ...


Non voglio continuare a soffrire, soffro, non so perchè ma soffro...ho tutto il film del matrimonio davanti agli occhi....

Per ora c'è solo il nulla, momentaneo lo spero.

Grazie Dererum, spero mi passi presto
un abbraccio


----------



## Old Lilith (2 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ricordati che la durata del matrimonio e' inversamente proporzionale ai soldi spesi per il ricevimento...spera che spendano un botto


 
dici???
come mai invece il mio matrimonio è durato pochissimo pur avendo speso quasi niente?? 
(e meno male!!!)

lil


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Maggio 2007)

*Clessy..*



Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Trasparente agli occhi di lui, agli occhi del mondo,,,perchè non sono nulla IO. Nonostante abbia amato intensamente e senta dentro di me ancora i resti di questo amore....


TU sei tutto l'amore che hai dato, TU sei perchè sai amare!

E amare chi non lo merita è ancor più arduo, a volte può sembrar inutile, stupido, ma il fatto che tu senta dentro di te ancora qualcosa (anche se per ora indirizzato male!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ) è il flebile segnale che non sei divenuta arida, spenta, impermeabile ai sentimenti.

Stringi i denti, vedrai che riuscirai a girare anche questa pagina del calendario!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Maggio 2007)

*quoto*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> TU sei tutto l'amore che hai dato, TU sei perchè sai amare!
> 
> E amare chi non lo merita è ancor più arduo, a volte può sembrar inutile, stupido, ma il fatto che tu senta dentro di te ancora qualcosa (anche se per ora indirizzato male!
> 
> ...


Sai quante hanno vissuto momenti simili  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...poi passano...


----------



## Old simo (2 Maggio 2007)

*Fuori dal coro....*



Clessidra1 ha detto:


> è quasi arrivato...sento ancora la ferita che fa male...il dolore sta riprendendo piede dentro di me...
> un saluto a tutti voi
> Clessy


 
ciao Cle! premetto che mi dispiace davvero che tu stia ancora male per questa persona, e lo dico sinceramente...pero', a differenza degli altri, non riesco a darti parole di conforto...lui ha scelto (o almeno cosi' sembra!), quindi basta! la tua vita deve andare avanti...senza di lui. Si sposerà...ok! ma credo fosse quasi ovvia la scelta no? io credo che chi intraprende questo tipo di rapporto sappia già come finirà...basta Cle, se avesse voluto stare con te, avrebbe lasciato l'altra. E' vero lui è uno stronzo con la S maiuoscola perchè ti ha fatto credere mari e monti...pero' sinceramente credo che la vera "vittima" sia la sua ragazza! la vera tradita in questa storia è lei...tu sapevi, lui sapeva...lei? lei non ha potuto scegliere! forse non saprà mai chi è e cio' che ha fatto...credimi ho davvero rispetto x il tuo dolore....ma non riesco a non pensare a quella poveretta(non mi viene altro termine!) in fondo, scusami se lo dico francamente, tu te la sei anche un po' cercata. ma perchè mi chiedo gli uomini (e le donne!) devono essere dei codardi????perchè tradire?perchè? vi giuro, non riesco a capirlo!


----------



## Bruja (3 Maggio 2007)

*Clessy*

Spero che oggi la giornata sia migliore, ma credo tui debba fare una distinzione fra la convinzione che non ci siano persone fedeli e la possibilità che un amore finisca o perda smalto..........
Qui la situazione è diversa Tu sei ancora innamorata, e questo è evidente, di un ometto che trovi piacevole ed avvenente ma che moralmente e socialmente vale un due di picche!
Un furbone che tiene più alla sua posizione (attraverso il matrimonio che non può essere con una commoner che non appartiene all'aristocrazia del denaro) e che prima di fare qualunque promessa, a te d'amore ed alla sua futura sposa di fedeltà, ha già tradito entrambe.
Insomma è vero che ciascuno si accontenta della felicità che riesce ad avere, ma questa non sarebbe felicità, ma suddittanza d'amore............e quando l'amore finirà? Perchè finirà!!! Tu saresti nuovamente delusa e disillusa almeno nel pensare di avere ancora un uomo accanto anche se distratto, mentre la sua sposina già sa già che pacchetto sta comprando, quindio se lo fa bastare da subito!
Scusa ma ho un concetto meno umiliante e meschino dello stare in due!
Bruja


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (3 Maggio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> TU sei tutto l'amore che hai dato, TU sei perchè sai amare!
> 
> E amare chi non lo merita è ancor più arduo, a volte può sembrar inutile, stupido, ma il fatto che tu senta dentro di te ancora qualcosa (anche se per ora indirizzato male!
> 
> ...


 
Amore che ho dato???mai avrei voluto dare tutto questo amore...è stato inutile donare a chi non sa apprezzare davvero!...Grazie per le tue parole


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (3 Maggio 2007)

simo ha detto:


> ciao Cle! premetto che mi dispiace davvero che tu stia ancora male per questa persona, e lo dico sinceramente...pero', a differenza degli altri, non riesco a darti parole di conforto...lui ha scelto (o almeno cosi' sembra!), quindi basta! la tua vita deve andare avanti...senza di lui. Si sposerà...ok! ma credo fosse quasi ovvia la scelta no? io credo che chi intraprende questo tipo di rapporto sappia già come finirà...basta Cle, se avesse voluto stare con te, avrebbe lasciato l'altra. E' vero lui è uno stronzo con la S maiuoscola perchè ti ha fatto credere mari e monti...pero' sinceramente credo che la vera "vittima" sia la sua ragazza! la vera tradita in questa storia è lei...tu sapevi, lui sapeva...lei? lei non ha potuto scegliere! forse non saprà mai chi è e cio' che ha fatto...credimi ho davvero rispetto x il tuo dolore....ma non riesco a non pensare a quella poveretta(non mi viene altro termine!) in fondo, scusami se lo dico francamente, tu te la sei anche un po' cercata. ma perchè mi chiedo gli uomini (e le donne!) devono essere dei codardi????perchè tradire?perchè? vi giuro, non riesco a capirlo!


Capisco quello che vuoi dire...ma ti sottolineo solo una cosa...la futura sposa ha fatto la stessa identica cosa con una sua di lui convivente e non si è creata problemi di sorta...
Quindi indovina un po' chi è il colpevole? e mi direte "e tu continui ad amare uno così???... la mia risposta purtroppo è sì...perchè il fidanzamento è fatto per conoscersi e se uno non sta più bene, chiude e passa a miglior vita....Il problema è che con me non ha chiuso e è passato a miglior vita....


----------



## Bruja (3 Maggio 2007)

*Clessidra*



Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Amore che ho dato???mai avrei voluto dare tutto questo amore...è stato inutile donare a chi non sa apprezzare davvero!...Grazie per le tue parole


 
Amare non è mai inutile, ci permette di conoscere le nostre sensazioni, i nostri sentimenti e la loro capacità emozionale, ma se il bersaglio è mancato, pur non essendo sempre colpa di chi ha lanciato la freccia, bisogna prendere atto che il tiro è andato perduto, ma non la capacità di effettuarlo.
La vita ti porterà altri bersagli, magari di quelli che non si muovono a loro piacere durante il tiro.....
Bruja


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (3 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Spero che oggi la giornata sia migliore, ma credo tui debba fare una distinzione fra la convinzione che non ci siano persone fedeli e la possibilità che un amore finisca o perda smalto..........
> Qui la situazione è diversa Tu sei ancora innamorata, e questo è evidente, di un ometto che trovi piacevole ed avvenente ma che moralmente e socialmente vale un due di picche!
> Un furbone che tiene più alla sua posizione (attraverso il matrimonio che non può essere con una commoner che non appartiene all'aristocrazia del denaro) e che prima di fare qualunque promessa, a te d'amore ed alla sua futura sposa di fedeltà, ha già tradito entrambe.
> Insomma è vero che ciascuno si accontenta della felicità che riesce ad avere, ma questa non sarebbe felicità, ma suddittanza d'amore............e quando l'amore finirà? Perchè finirà!!! Tu saresti nuovamente delusa e disillusa almeno nel pensare di avere ancora un uomo accanto anche se distratto, mentre la sua sposina già sa già che pacchetto sta comprando, quindio se lo fa bastare da subito!
> ...


Grazie Bruja, non so, sono molto confusa ed è vero: ancora innamorata...Quello che posso dirti è che lui continua a provare per me attrazione (solo desiderio sessuale?può darsi), affetto, stima,  ma non mi spiego come possa andare tranquillamente a sposarsi in questo status...


----------



## Verena67 (3 Maggio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Grazie Bruja, non so, sono molto confusa ed è vero: ancora innamorata...Quello che posso dirti è che lui continua a provare per me attrazione (solo desiderio sessuale?può darsi), affetto, stima, ma non mi spiego come possa andare tranquillamente a sposarsi in questo status...


Devo essere dura, Clessidra, ma non stai mostrando segni di miglioramento.
Nè di maturità, malgrado siano passati mesi.
Continui a illuderti che LUI pensi a te. Può darsi, come si pensa ad un cucciolo divertente, ma la sua scelta di vita l'ha fatta forte e chiara.
Alla fine ciascuno di noi è responsabile per il suo benessere, non mi stancherò mai di dirlo, e temo che tu non GUARIRAI MAI se non ti metti sodo a lavorare!!!

Non lo fai di per certo chiedendoti (mi ricordi Serenity....) come "lui" possa "essere attratto da te" e "scegliere lei" (ora io dico: ci frega di cosa prova lui?!?!? NO!!!!), invece di CONCENTRARTI su ciò che vuoi per la TUA vita, in primis serenità e rispetto dagli uomini che sceglierai come compagni!

Vai in terapia, se puoi, perché figlia mia mi sembri messa proprio male....te lo dico con tutto l'affetto!! E continui solo a farti del male!!!!

Un abbraccio


----------



## Bruja (3 Maggio 2007)

*Clessy*



Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Grazie Bruja, non so, sono molto confusa ed è vero: ancora innamorata...Quello che posso dirti è che lui continua a provare per me attrazione (solo desiderio sessuale?può darsi), affetto, stima, ma non mi spiego come possa andare tranquillamente a sposarsi in questo status...


Ma tesoro mio, accade proprio perchè lui ha un cuore con il registratore di cassa e la partita doppia.  Tu sei una bell'anima che vive di amore e di sogni.... e non tutti hanno questo spirito alato!
Bruja


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (3 Maggio 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Devo essere dura, Clessidra, ma non stai mostrando segni di miglioramento.
> Nè di maturità, malgrado siano passati mesi.
> Continui a illuderti che LUI pensi a te. Può darsi, come si pensa ad un cucciolo divertente, ma la sua scelta di vita l'ha fatta forte e chiara.
> Alla fine ciascuno di noi è responsabile per il suo benessere, non mi stancherò mai di dirlo, e temo che tu non GUARIRAI MAI se non ti metti sodo a lavorare!!!
> ...


hai ragione, so bene quello che vuoi dire, me lo ripeto tutti i giorni, però purtroppo tra il dire e il fare non è facile navigare...e il fatto di non aver trovato qualcuno che me lo possa sostituire amplifica il mio dolore...senza togliere questo assistere al matrimonio in via indiretta...Tutto qui....Grazie


----------



## Verena67 (3 Maggio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> ...e il fatto di non aver trovato qualcuno che me lo possa sostituire amplifica il mio dolore...


Senza offesa, anche questo è sbagliato 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non sta nel "chiodo scaccia chiodo" la soluzione. Tu devi partire da TE, dalla tua serenità, non potrà mai essere un'altra persona a dartela!
Tutti noi vogliamo l'eccitazione dell'amore, ed è giusto e bello, ma l'AUTOSTIMA solo da soli ce la possiamo costruire, non possono essere gli altri a farlo!

un abbraccio!


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (3 Maggio 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Senza offesa, anche questo è sbagliato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perchè dovrei offendermi?conosco bene tutto quello che devo fare per venirne fuori, ma non è tanto questione di autostima e tutte le spiegazioni che si danno alle "amanti"...è semplicemente sofferenza per dover ammettere di aver sbagliato a valutare qualcuno in modo diverso da quello che è---Dolore perchè ciò che pensavo che fosse non è...tutto qui...Delusione perchè non è ancora arrivato per me il momento di sposarmi e io non vedo l'ora di sposarmi!!!!
grazie Vere, un abbraccio


----------



## Old laila (3 Maggio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Perchè dovrei offendermi?conosco bene tutto quello che devo fare per venirne fuori, ma non è tanto questione di autostima e tutte le spiegazioni che si danno alle "amanti"...è semplicemente sofferenza per dover ammettere di aver sbagliato a valutare qualcuno in modo diverso da quello che è---Dolore perchè ciò che pensavo che fosse non è...tutto qui...Delusione perchè non è ancora arrivato per me il momento di sposarmi e io non vedo l'ora di sposarmi!!!!
> grazie Vere, un abbraccio


Ciao clessy...ci ho messo una vita a leggere tutti i tuoi post ma volevo capire un pò...
da quanto tempo è finita?
la mia storia è leggermente diversa...io sono stata l'amante per due anni di uno fidanzato da DUE ANNI..ma a differenza tua forse io non ho mai chiesto niente a lui...volevo solo godermi quello che mi dava (e mi ha dato tanto!!) senza pensieri...pensavo (E ADESSO NE SONO SICURA) di non essere innamorata...io mi voglio veramente troppo bene per essere la terza incomoda...ti assicuro che tra i due era lui quello che sembrava (anzi..parole sue) DIPENDENTE da me..io non sono mai stata capace di rinunciare...ma non facevo male a nessuno ..io ero single..
insomma....tre mesi fa lei scopre tutto...
lui è scomparso (CON CAMBIO DI TELEFONO ECC..)
lei LO HA DIFESO ACCUSANDO ME...e mi accusa ancora di essere pazza e bugiarda..
e ora ho saputo che sono felici e innamorati...
ho passato un mese di inferno...(MA ORA SO CHE E' STATA L'ABITUDINE DI LUI A FARMI STARE MALE.) ma ora...
io sto benissimo...certo mi manca ancora ogni tanto...ma dimmi tu...CHI E' LA VITTIMA in questa storia??????NON IO...ne sono uscita...ma lei????che sa tutto? 
vedila così...E' STATO UN GRAN BEL RICORDO...ma tesoro chiamati fuori ....davvero....
capisco il tuo dolore..ma lasciali nella loro vita FALSA..tu devi creartene una VERAAAAAAAA!!!


----------



## Old alessia76 (3 Maggio 2007)

laila ha detto:


> ma lasciali nella loro vita FALSA..tu devi creartene una VERAAAAAAAA!!!



io non so piu quale è quella vera.. i tradimenti sono ovunque..puo essere una forme di vita vera...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Maggio 2007)

*Clessy*

Non puoi certo pensare di vivere nell'indifferenza questo mese!?!
Ricordo un anno in cui mi sono successe tante di quelle cose negative che spuntavo tutte le voci che costituiscono causa di stress e pensavo che sarebbe stato bello addormentarmi e svegliarmi ad anno trascorso (tra l'altro tutti gli oroscopi lo davano come l'anno d'oro per il mio segno 

	
	
		
		
	


	








   ) ...ma è passato e sono sopravissuta...
Per questo riesco a superare anche quello che mi è successo: so che sopravviverò e trovero cose belle...
Sarà così anche per te! Guarda oltre progetta l'estate e il nuovo look per l'estate e poi per l'autunno...guarda lontano ...ma non fino ai nipotini con la paura di non averne!


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Maggio 2007)

*laila*



laila ha detto:


> Ciao clessy...ci ho messo una vita a leggere tutti i tuoi post ma volevo capire un pò...
> da quanto tempo è finita?
> la mia storia è leggermente diversa...io sono stata l'amante per due anni di uno fidanzato da DUE ANNI..ma a differenza tua forse io non ho mai chiesto niente a lui...volevo solo godermi quello che mi dava (e mi ha dato tanto!!) senza pensieri...pensavo (E ADESSO NE SONO SICURA) di non essere innamorata...io mi voglio veramente troppo bene per essere la terza incomoda...ti assicuro che tra i due era lui quello che sembrava (anzi..parole sue) DIPENDENTE da me..io non sono mai stata capace di rinunciare...ma non facevo male a nessuno ..io ero single..
> insomma....tre mesi fa lei scopre tutto...
> ...


 
Porella, immagina se avesse avuto il coraggio di mettere in discussione lei stessa per essersi affidata ad un cialtrone di quel calibro...non aveva alternative la sua dipendenza: o accusava Te, oppure recideva il suo SOGNO d'amore.

Lasciale il sogno, l'illusione...e ringraziala...hai ritrovato la possibilità di scegliere in libertà.

Brava Laila!


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (3 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non puoi certo pensare di vivere nell'indifferenza questo mese!?!
> Ricordo un anno in cui mi sono successe tante di quelle cose negative che spuntavo tutte le voci che costituiscono causa di stress e pensavo che sarebbe stato bello addormentarmi e svegliarmi ad anno trascorso (tra l'altro tutti gli oroscopi lo davano come l'anno d'oro per il mio segno
> 
> 
> ...


...bene, almeno mi concedete di non poter vivere nell'indifferenza...già mi sento sufficientemente pazza...
Grazie Persa, sappiamo che anche per me passerà questo brutto momento, ma certo questo è anche il momento più difficile.
un abbraccio
Clessy


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Maggio 2007)

Clessidra...comunque sia comprendo il tuo malessere...


a certi imbecilli una lezioncina sarebbe necessaria e doverosa...chiamiamoli doveri civili.


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (3 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Clessidra...comunque sia comprendo il tuo malessere...
> 
> 
> a certi imbecilli una lezioncina sarebbe necessaria e doverosa...chiamiamoli doveri civili.


 
...la tentazione è forte, ma alla fine non guarirei comunque dal mio dolore, anzi sarebbe uno strascico continuo di questa storia. L'unico motivo per cui sto male è per la fine di ciò che è stato bello o per ciò che pensavo fosse bello e non era bello. Tutto qui. Nessuno potrà mai riportarmi indietro quell'immagine che avevo di lui e punirlo non servirebbe a nulla. Lui è sempre stato così, sono io che non ho saputo vedere.
grazie
un abbraccio


----------



## Old laila (3 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Porella, immagina se avesse avuto il coraggio di mettere in discussione lei stessa per essersi affidata ad un cialtrone di quel calibro...non aveva alternative la sua dipendenza: o accusava Te, oppure recideva il suo SOGNO d'amore.
> 
> Lasciale il sogno, l'illusione...e ringraziala...hai ritrovato la possibilità di scegliere in libertà.
> 
> Brava Laila!


 





   GRAZIE GRAZIE GRAZIE....
ammetto che ancora un pò mi manca...ma poi penso a loro due insieme...(che tra l'altro ho appena visto in foto sul suo sito belli felici e innamorati) e ringrazio DIO di esserne fuori...


----------



## Old laila (3 Maggio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> ...la tentazione è forte, ma alla fine non guarirei comunque dal mio dolore, anzi sarebbe uno strascico continuo di questa storia. L'unico motivo per cui sto male è per la fine di ciò che è stato bello o per ciò che pensavo fosse bello e non era bello. Tutto qui. Nessuno potrà mai riportarmi indietro quell'immagine che avevo di lui e punirlo non servirebbe a nulla. Lui è sempre stato così, sono io che non ho saputo vedere.
> grazie
> un abbraccio


tesoro ..io ho provato a scriverti in privato ma hai la casella piena...


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Maggio 2007)

*Laila*



laila ha detto:


> GRAZIE GRAZIE GRAZIE....
> ammetto che ancora un pò mi manca...ma poi penso a loro due insieme...(che tra l'altro ho appena visto in foto sul suo sito belli felici e innamorati) e ringrazio DIO di esserne fuori...


non si dovrebbe fare ma l'ho pensato...badessa mi perdonerà.

Pensa che stronsolo... il sito...


Il link 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ..vogliamo il link 

	
	
		
		
	


	






scherzo?


----------



## Old laila (3 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> non si dovrebbe fare ma l'ho pensato...badessa mi perdonerà.
> 
> Pensa che stronsolo... il sito...
> 
> ...


tu non sai quante risate mi sto facendo...
ma il sito non è di lui...è di lei...
e meno male che ho represso la mia vendetta...
ha già tanti problemi...povera...


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Maggio 2007)

*Laila*



laila ha detto:


> tu non sai quante risate mi sto facendo...
> ma il sito non è di lui...è di lei...
> e meno male che ho represso la mia vendetta...
> ha già tanti problemi...povera...


 
davvero...mi fa tenerezza questa ragazza...lo vedi che la piu' forte sei tu cara?


----------



## Old simo (3 Maggio 2007)

*Clessy*



Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Capisco quello che vuoi dire...ma ti sottolineo solo una cosa...la futura sposa ha fatto la stessa identica cosa con una sua di lui convivente e non si è creata problemi di sorta...
> Quindi indovina un po' chi è il colpevole? e mi direte "*e tu continui ad amare uno così???...* la mia risposta purtroppo è sì...perchè il fidanzamento è fatto per conoscersi e se uno non sta più bene, chiude e passa a miglior vita....Il problema è che con me non ha chiuso e è passato a miglior vita....


 
per quanto riguarda la futura sposa, beh ha fatto cio' che ha fatto ma lui alla fine è andato con lei...è vero il fidanzamento è fatto x conoscersi, e il fatto che lui con te non abbia chiuso (mi sembra di aver capito! o almeno non del tutto!) ma abbia comunque deciso di sposare un'altra non fa che confermare che tipo di essere sia...sai il pensiero che esistano persone cosi' mi spaventa, mi spaventa davvero tanto! per quanto riguarda la frase evidenziata, io non ho mai pensato questo credimi, perchè so benissimo che purtroppo l'amore (e i sentimenti in generale) non si possono controllare...e dico purtroppo perchè se cio' fosse possibile, non si starebbe tanto male!!! (anche se sono convinta che esistano persone che riescono a fregarsene di tutto e tutti con una superficialità imbarazzante!)


----------



## Bruja (4 Maggio 2007)

*Clessy*

Se questa tizia ha scalzato la precedente e non si è fatta scalzare da te........ significa solo due cose, o lui per motivi che sono tutti personali non riesce a staccarsene nonostante la tradisca, o lei ha molto più pelo sullo stomaco di tutte le altre.
Ma tu continui a disperarti...... ed i motivi non hanno alcuna importanza.
Bruja


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (4 Maggio 2007)

simo ha detto:


> per quanto riguarda la futura sposa, beh ha fatto cio' che ha fatto ma lui alla fine è andato con lei...è vero il fidanzamento è fatto x conoscersi, e il fatto che lui con te non abbia chiuso (mi sembra di aver capito! o almeno non del tutto!) ma abbia comunque deciso di sposare un'altra non fa che confermare che tipo di essere sia...sai il pensiero che esistano persone cosi' mi spaventa, mi spaventa davvero tanto! per quanto riguarda la frase evidenziata, io non ho mai pensato questo credimi, perchè so benissimo che purtroppo l'amore (e i sentimenti in generale) non si possono controllare...e dico purtroppo perchè se cio' fosse possibile, non si starebbe tanto male!!! (anche se sono convinta che esistano persone che riescono a fregarsene di tutto e tutti con una superficialità imbarazzante!)


...purtroppo ho davvero una enorme difficoltà a comprendere cosa possa spingere a decidere di sposarsi in questi frangenti. Va bene la noia, la monotonia di un rapporto dopo decenni, ma se già parti così...se una persona non ti completa non te la sposi...Non so...


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Maggio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> ...purtroppo ho davvero una enorme difficoltà a comprendere cosa possa spingere a decidere di sposarsi in questi frangenti. Va bene la noia, la monotonia di un rapporto dopo decenni, ma se già parti così...se una persona non ti completa non te la sposi...Non so...


Nel caso specifico...interesse???


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (4 Maggio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Nel caso specifico...interesse???


non so...cmq non mi interessa cosa lo leghi a lei, qlc ci sarà, mi interessa capire cosa lo lega cmq a me...o cmq cosa lo porta a non chiudere mai la porta


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (4 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Se questa tizia ha scalzato la precedente e non si è fatta scalzare da te........ significa solo due cose, o lui per motivi che sono tutti personali non riesce a staccarsene nonostante la tradisca, o lei ha molto più pelo sullo stomaco di tutte le altre.
> Ma tu continui a disperarti...... ed i motivi non hanno alcuna importanza.
> Bruja


credo siano le due cose insieme


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (4 Maggio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> non so...cmq non mi interessa cosa lo leghi a lei, qlc ci sarà, mi interessa capire cosa lo lega cmq a me...o cmq cosa lo porta a non chiudere mai la porta


Clessy io credo che se quella porta non la chiuderai tu definitivamente......lui la terrà socchiusa....sine die


----------



## Verena67 (4 Maggio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> non so...cmq non mi interessa cosa lo leghi a lei, qlc ci sarà, mi interessa capire cosa lo lega cmq a me...o cmq cosa lo porta a non chiudere mai la porta


 
Questo tipo d'uomo non chiude MAI la porta. Metti che ci ripensi 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Parecchi libri sull'argomento lo dicono. L'unico modo per far smettere quest'uomo di tormentare è che TU decida che è finita. Non ci sono altri metodi.

Non fare però l'errore di identificare questa sua "resistenza" come interesse sincero e possibilità di una scelta in tuo favore. Limita i danni e chiudi tu ogni spiraglio!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Maggio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> non so...cmq non mi interessa cosa lo leghi a lei, qlc ci sarà, mi interessa capire cosa lo lega cmq a me...o cmq *cosa lo porta a non chiudere mai la porta*


Le giornate grigie (come questa...qui piove a dirotto e fa freddo..) prima o poi arrivano... vuoi mettere avere lì pronto un bel sole che ci possa riscladare!?!?  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Clessy...lo sai benissimo anche tu qual è il motivo....anche se non vuoi ammetterlo con te stessa perchè lo ritieni troppo squalificante!!

Ma squalifica LUi non TE!


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Maggio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> non so...cmq non mi interessa cosa lo leghi a lei, qlc ci sarà, mi interessa capire cosa lo lega cmq a me...o cmq cosa lo porta a non chiudere mai la porta


 

Clessidra, ancora ti interessa capire... ancora non ti è bastato...ancora cerchi  risposte attraverso domande sbagliate...


continua a volerti cosi male...ne hai facoltà.


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (4 Maggio 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Questo tipo d'uomo non chiude MAI la porta. Metti che ci ripensi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lo so bene, questa è la strada: chiudere io quella porta...L'interesse sincero credo che ci sia (ci si affezziona anche ai cani in fondo), ma non così forte da darmi una possibilità di scelta.


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (4 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Clessidra, ancora ti interessa capire... ancora non ti è bastato...ancora cerchi risposte attraverso domande sbagliate...
> 
> 
> continua a volerti cosi male...ne hai facoltà.


 
...sì me lo chiedo ancora perchè per me è inconcepibile che uno si sposi in siffatta situazione...e tradisca se non provi effettivamente qualcosa


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (4 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Clessidra, ancora ti interessa capire... ancora non ti è bastato...ancora cerchi risposte attraverso domande sbagliate...
> 
> 
> continua a volerti cosi male...ne hai facoltà.


alle volte credo che sia il contrario, siccome mi voglio troppo bene non riesco ad accettarlo...


----------



## Verena67 (4 Maggio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> alle volte credo che sia il contrario, siccome mi voglio troppo bene non riesco ad accettarlo...


questa non l'ho capita 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Riuscire ad accettare una realtà sgradevole è l'ultimo, definitivo passo verso la guarigione (dopo lo shock, la negazione, la contrattazione e la rabbia). Bisogna evitare di restare fermi per troppo a lungo su posizioni di analisi, un po' va bene, ma ad un certo punto basta! Magari nella sua testa ci sono patatine fritte e maionese, ma tu comunque non puoi saperlo!

Accetta che è finita, e vai oltre!
Un bacio!


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (4 Maggio 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> questa non l'ho capita
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.... nel senso che mi sembra impossibile non abbia scelto me... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   scherzi a parte, so quello che è giusto, ma ancora ho la ferita aperta e il sapere che tra 10 giorni si sposa...mi fa un pochetto male...


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (4 Maggio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Le giornate grigie (come questa...qui piove a dirotto e fa freddo..) prima o poi arrivano... vuoi mettere avere lì pronto un bel sole che ci possa riscladare!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


grazie per il complimento...intendo bel sole! sul motivo...se lo dici tu...


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Maggio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> .... nel senso che mi sembra impossibile non abbia scelto me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

cara clessidra, la ferita si rimarginerà quando ti caccerai nella testa che lui non ha scelto lei perchè è meglio di te...o piu' interessante di te...o piu' bella o piu' intelligente...

Lui ha scelto per motivi che nulla hanno a che fare con la tua persona...nè tantomeno con quella della futura sposa che si porterà sta croce fino a quando, presto forse, se ne accorgerà.

lui ha scelto lei, come allora scelse Te, e come poi entrambe, e poi come ancora scelse lei...insomma chi decide non è lui, ma il suo bisogno contingente...lui gira su stesso...sulle propri bisogni di conferma attraverso le mille donne che puo' incontrare...senza alcuna responsabilità verso se stesso, verso alcun bisogno di trasparenza, di rispetto...gira su di sè. Il resto è un pretesto...strumentale solo alla sua riconferma.



Alcuni scelgono le femmine, altri strade diverse...a seconda la propria indole..a seconda di quello che riesce piu' facile...

ma al centro ci sono solo loro. unici protagonisti, al di là del valore del "pretesto"...di cui non si curano minimamente...diversamente diventerebbero adulti emotivamente...e quindi responsabili delle proprie azioni e reazioni.

Questo ragionare non è facile da applicare, ma solo attraverso l'esercizio della VOLONTA' di coloro che sono stati traditi...si puo' uscire da questo gioco doloroso cara Clessidra. Come? alimentando la propria attenzione sui nostri bisogni...imponendosi di chiedere di piu' per noi stessi..perchè lo meritiamo sempre...sebbene ci abbiano insegnato spesso a dimenticarcene...

un affettuoso abbraccio da Micia.


----------



## Old simo (4 Maggio 2007)

*Clessy*



Clessidra1 ha detto:


> ...purtroppo ho davvero una enorme difficoltà a comprendere cosa possa spingere a decidere di sposarsi in questi frangenti. Va bene la noia, la monotonia di un rapporto dopo decenni, ma se già parti così...se una persona non ti completa non te la sposi...Non so...


 
è proprio questo che mi spaventa anzi mi terrorizza, la superficialità delle persone! e come te non riesco a capire come si possa fare una cosa cosi' importante con delle premesse nulle praticamente!!! non lo so Cle, sai quante volte ho pensato di essere sbagliata io? Credo che in fondo, nonostante la tua sofferenza che capisco benissimo, la tua non sia una gran perdita! che te ne fai di uno cosi'? so anche che dirlo è facile...ma razionalizzare x chi vive la situazione è quasi impossibile...
P.S. sai che come Feddy mi era venuto un dubbio...e se la sposasse per interesse???? che cosa squallida pero'!
Simo.


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (5 Maggio 2007)

simo ha detto:


> è proprio questo che mi spaventa anzi mi terrorizza, la superficialità delle persone! e come te non riesco a capire come si possa fare una cosa cosi' importante con delle premesse nulle praticamente!!! non lo so Cle, sai quante volte ho pensato di essere sbagliata io? Credo che in fondo, nonostante la tua sofferenza che capisco benissimo, la tua non sia una gran perdita! che te ne fai di uno cosi'? so anche che dirlo è facile...ma razionalizzare x chi vive la situazione è quasi impossibile...
> P.S. sai che come Feddy mi era venuto un dubbio...e se la sposasse per interesse???? che cosa squallida pero'!
> Simo.


Ciao Simo,
certo da una parte è vero quello che dici meglio perderlo, ma alle volte mi chiedo se magari alla fine queste coppie sono quelle che vanno più avanti di altre, perchè sfociano le insofferenze su altre valvole di sfogo. Probabilmente con lui avrei sofferto sempre, mentre lei dicono (e anche lui mi conferma) è una molto forte, meno sentimentale, col pelo sullo stomaco...Io forse sono troppo dolce per uno come lui. Per interesse?non credo più di tanto, credo piuttosto che lei sia una meno esigente come donna, forse più indipendente di me...e a lui va bene così. Forse alla fine pensa che prima o poi bisogna scegliere e lei è arrivata prima...Non lo so, ad ogni modo la mia autostima è da risollevare...questo è poco ma sicuro..devo ricominciare a pensare a me...
un abbraccio e grazie


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (5 Maggio 2007)

Questo ragionare non è facile da applicare, ma *solo attraverso l'esercizio della VOLONTA' di coloro che sono stati traditi*...si puo' uscire da questo gioco doloroso cara Clessidra. Come? alimentando la propria attenzione sui nostri bisogni...imponendosi di chiedere di piu' per noi stessi..perchè lo meritiamo sempre...sebbene ci abbiano insegnato spesso a dimenticarcene...

un affettuoso abbraccio da Micia.[/quote]

Grazie Miciolida,
hai perfettemente ragione, ma alle volte la prima cosa a cui si pensa è che ci manca qualcosa, aver affidato a qualcun altro la propria autostima è STATO L'ERRORE PIU' GRANDE...Certo ho bisogno di concentrarmi su di me

Non ho capito però cosa significa la frase in neretto?

un abbraccio Micia!grazie!!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Maggio 2007)

clessidra... che lei sia una donna sicura, col pelo sullo stomaco, e meno dipendente di te...

nutro dei bubbi fortissimi.

Anzi, ho certezza che NON SIA COSI.ma esattamente il contrario.


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Maggio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Questo ragionare non è facile da applicare, ma *solo attraverso l'esercizio della VOLONTA' di coloro che sono stati traditi*...si puo' uscire da questo gioco doloroso cara Clessidra. Come? alimentando la propria attenzione sui nostri bisogni...imponendosi di chiedere di piu' per noi stessi..perchè lo meritiamo sempre...sebbene ci abbiano insegnato spesso a dimenticarcene...
> 
> un affettuoso abbraccio da Micia.





> Grazie Miciolida,
> hai perfettemente ragione, ma alle volte la prima cosa a cui si pensa è che ci manca qualcosa, aver affidato a qualcun altro la propria autostima è STATO L'ERRORE PIU' GRANDE...Certo ho bisogno di concentrarmi su di me
> 
> Non ho capito però cosa significa la frase in neretto?
> ...


[/QUOTE]


nel tuo caso tu ritieni di essere stata tradita, e dal tuo punto di vista hai ragione.

E' stata tradita l'idea di un progetto , di un affetto sul quale avevi investito le tue energie.


La volontà di ricostruire su te stessa , quello che ritieni che lui ti abbia tolto, è compito che appartiene solo alla tua Volontà.

Curati, amati, indipendentemente da qualsiasi uomo tu posso incontrare...quelli saranno solo valori aggiunti che non mineranno piu' la tua autostima.

un abbraccio.


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (5 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> clessidra... che lei sia una donna sicura, col pelo sullo stomaco, e meno dipendente di te...
> 
> nutro dei bubbi fortissimi.
> 
> Anzi, ho certezza che NON SIA COSI.ma esattamente il contrario.


 
perchè dici questo?


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (5 Maggio 2007)

nel tuo caso tu ritieni di essere stata tradita, e dal tuo punto di vista hai ragione.

E' stata tradita l'idea di un progetto , di un affetto sul quale avevi investito le tue energie.


La volontà di ricostruire su te stessa , quello che ritieni che lui ti abbia tolto, è compito che appartiene solo alla tua Volontà.

Curati, amati, indipendentemente da qualsiasi uomo tu posso incontrare...quelli saranno solo valori aggiunti che non mineranno piu' la tua autostima.

un abbraccio.[/quote]

Ora ho capito...sì certo sono stata tradita da quell'idea di noi...la volontà di ricostruire devo farmela venire, non posso farmi cadere giù, anche se alle volte è proprio questo che faccio....
grazie, sempre preziosa


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Maggio 2007)

*clessi*



Clessidra1 ha detto:


> perchè dici questo?


 


Perchè è impossibile che  non abbia avvertito questo tradimento da parte del suo futuro coinquilino.

Fa finta di non vederlo...perchè non è pronta ad affrontarla la verità...e ne ha talmente paura che addirittura la nega sposandoselo...


Nessuna donna è cosi non vedente...è la dipendenza, la mancanza di autonomia da una figura maschile o femminile, che ci porta a mettere  le fette di prosciutto sugli occhi.

Guardati in giro..sul forum..cosa leggi?


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (5 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Perchè è impossibile che non abbia avvertito questo tradimento da parte del suo futuro coinquilino.
> 
> Fa finta di non vederlo...perchè non è pronta ad affrontarla la verità...e ne ha talmente paura che addirittura la nega sposandoselo...
> 
> ...


Non so, su questo ho i miei dubbi, nel senso che forse proprio perchè manca di sensibilità non si accorge di questa mancanza da parte di lui....oppure come dici tu, proprio perchè lo ha sentito distante, ha cercato di insistere col matrimonio per legarlo di più a sè. Lui mi ha detto che ha desiderato davvero sposarsi quando aveva 25 anni, con una ragazza che amava molto e per cui ha sofferto parecchio...Questa risposta da parte sua implica la mancanza di convinzione ora, però non cambia nulla.La scelta c'è e tra una settimana tutto il mondo sentirà il suo SI'. So da altri che lei ha ha iniziato da giugno dello scorso anno ad insistere e lui non si sentiva pronto...forse la mia presenza lo ha aiutato a sposarsi...alle volte ci penso!


----------



## Verena67 (5 Maggio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Ciao Simo,
> certo da una parte è vero quello che dici meglio perderlo, ma alle volte mi chiedo se magari alla fine queste coppie sono quelle che vanno più avanti di altre, perchè sfociano le insofferenze su altre valvole di sfogo. Probabilmente con lui avrei sofferto sempre, mentre lei dicono (e anche lui mi conferma) è una molto forte, meno sentimentale, col pelo sullo stomaco...Io forse sono troppo dolce per uno come lui. Per interesse?non credo più di tanto, credo piuttosto che lei sia una meno esigente come donna, forse più indipendente di me...e a lui va bene così. Forse alla fine pensa che prima o poi bisogna scegliere e lei è arrivata prima...Non lo so, ad ogni modo la mia autostima è da risollevare...questo è poco ma sicuro..devo ricominciare a pensare a me...
> un abbraccio e grazie


Questa mi sembra una riflessione importante e molto intelligente da parte tua, Clessy 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sto proprio arrivando a pensare, e le letture fatte me lo confermano, che quasi sempre nelle coppie c'è una disarmonia di base. Uno dei due è spesso il piu' coinvolto, quello dei due disposto a perdonare di piu', a investire di piu' nella relazione.
Quali sono le conseguenze?! Quando due persone hanno un uguale investimento emotivo e pratico (es. il tuo ex e questa tipa) le cose vanno bene, altrimenti si instaura un disequilibrio fonte di dolori e problematiche, che destabilizza la relazione.

Di solito quello dei due che "ama di piu'" (es. tu) ama tantissimo (e questo è bello: essere innamorati è bellissimo! Appagante e insieme doloroso, ma sicuramente emozionante!) ma si espone a sofferenze e abbandoni perché l'altra parte, troppo rassicurata da tanto amore, "si annoia e fugge".

Vale anche il caso inverso: la donna "piu' amata" sfida la noia e il disinteresse emotivo e sessuale. Quante volte sentiamo una moglie o una fidanzata dire "E' tanto un bravo ragazzo ma...il suo amico /collega stronzo mi tira di piu'"!!!

Insomma...noi esseri umani non siamo mai contenti??!

Forse no 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Alla fine, i famosi "compromessi" sono l'accettare una posizione di SUPREMAZIA nella coppia. L'alternativa mi pare tra essere quello che ama di piu', godere di ciò perché sentiamo di stare "dentro un grande amore", pero' non essere MAI intimamente certi del nostro compagno, oppure "annoiarsi" dentro un rapporto stabile ma un po' scontato.

Bisognerebbe sinceramente "scegliere" quale delle due opzioni è piu' adatta al nostro stile di vita....

Un bacio!


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Maggio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Non so, su questo ho i miei dubbi, nel senso che forse proprio perchè manca di sensibilità non si accorge di questa mancanza da parte di lui....oppure come dici tu, proprio perchè lo ha sentito distante, ha cercato di insistere col matrimonio per legarlo di più a sè. Lui mi ha detto che ha desiderato davvero sposarsi quando aveva 25 anni, con una ragazza che amava molto e per cui ha sofferto parecchio...Questa risposta da parte sua implica la mancanza di convinzione ora, però non cambia nulla.La scelta c'è e tra una settimana tutto il mondo sentirà il suo SI'. So da altri che lei ha ha iniziato da giugno dello scorso anno *ad insistere* e lui non si sentiva pronto...forse la mia presenza lo ha aiutato a sposarsi...alle volte ci penso!


 

Chiedi alle donne qui sopra quanto, oggi,*insisterebbero,* perchè un uomo si legasse a loro attraverso un matrimonio.


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (5 Maggio 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Questa mi sembra una riflessione importante e molto intelligente da parte tua, Clessy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Condivido perfettamente tutto quello che dici...Anche io sono convinta di questi sbilanciamenti di coppia e anzi penso anche che ci siano anche delle fasi in cui uno ama di più e l'altro meno e viceversa...E' tutta questione di equilibri.
Purtroppo, non so se è un bene o un male, finora nei rapporti ho sempre scelto di stare dentro il grande amore a costo di soffrire...Il dilemma è sempre quello: Meglio soffrire per non essere amati o soffrire per non amare?
Io tra le due ho sempre scelto la prima, non riuscirei a stare in una gabbia solo per non stare da sola...l'accontentarmi non fa per me...Anche se adesso, più matura credo, sono dell'idea che non vada neanche bene soffrire troppo, ma credo che la persona giusta (come tutte le cose) sia la via di mezzo...quella via che spero di trovare sul mio cammino.
un bacio


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (5 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Chiedi alle donne qui sopra quanto, oggi,*insisterebbero,* perchè un uomo si legasse a loro attraverso un matrimonio.


DONNE SPOSATE, QUANTO OGGI INSISTERESTE PER LEGARE L'UOMO CHE AMATE COL MATRIMONIO???


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Maggio 2007)

petta clessi..la domanda è :


Donne scornate 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   come  uomini scornati...

quanto insistereste per convincere l'altro a sposarvi?


----------



## Bruja (5 Maggio 2007)

*Inversione....*

Perchè è tanto difficile per una donna accettare che un uomo, a causa della sua indecisione, opportunismo, fallibilità emancanza di coerenza e correttezza, o magari spinto da innumerevoli altri motivi, scelga un'altra?  Cosa veramente ci ferisce più a fondo, la fine di quello che credevamo un grande amore, il fatto che ci abbia preferito un'altra o l'altra, che ai nostri occhi è meno meritevole o intelligente, più furba o accomodante, ma che comunque se lo è pigliato....... ed aggiungo io, nonostante?
Mai che si guardi ad una faccia opposta della medaglia, chi se lo prende sa già che ha tradito  o, se non lo sa, lo saprà, a certe cose non si sfugge...... e può scommettere che reitererà, la fedeltà presuppone innamoramento, e se si tradisce prima di sposarsi... direi che quella fase sia passata!
Alla fine è sempre la solita storia, scarsa autostima, incapacità di essere più meritevoli o desiderio di non essere scippate di tanto soggetto amoroso.  Non viene in mente che sono proprio quei soggetti quelli che è meglio perdere, diversamente non ci si struggerebbe e si avrebbe vicino un UOMO a tutto tondo........   
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Maggio 2007)

*risp*



Clessidra1 ha detto:


> DONNE SPOSATE, QUANTO OGGI INSISTERESTE PER LEGARE L'UOMO CHE AMATE COL MATRIMONIO???


Noi ci siamo sposati perché avevamo deciso di avre figli e volevamo avere tutte le cose che ai bambini fa piacere avere.
Non ci siamo sposati per legarci: ci siamo legati in modo che ritenevamo indissilubile avendo figli.
Non nel senso del matrimonio, ma nel senso di rapporto come genitori.
Il resto avrebbe dovuto essere libero, sentito e, di conseguenza, senza inganni


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Maggio 2007)

*Aggiunte*



Bruja ha detto:


> Perchè è tanto difficile per una donna accettare che un uomo, a causa della sua indecisione, opportunismo, fallibilità emancanza di coerenza e correttezza, o magari spinto da innumerevoli altri motivi, scelga un'altra? Cosa veramente ci ferisce più a fondo, la fine di quello che credevamo un grande amore, il fatto che ci abbia preferito un'altra o l'altra, che ai nostri occhi è meno meritevole o intelligente, più furba o accomodante, ma che comunque se lo è pigliato....... ed aggiungo io, nonostante?
> Mai che si guardi ad una faccia opposta della medaglia, chi se lo prende sa già che ha tradito o, se non lo sa, lo saprà, a certe cose non si sfugge...... e può scommettere che reitererà, la fedeltà presuppone innamoramento, e se si tradisce prima di sposarsi... direi che quella fase sia passata!
> Alla fine è sempre la solita storia, scarsa autostima, incapacità di essere più meritevoli o desiderio di non essere scippate di tanto soggetto amoroso. Non viene in mente che sono proprio quei soggetti quelli che è meglio perdere, diversamente non ci si struggerebbe e si avrebbe vicino un UOMO a tutto tondo........
> Bruja


Mi sembra veramente sterile e sciocco paragonarsi "all'altra".
Perché una persona piace più di un'altra è misterioso a noi stessi figuriamoci se lo può capire un altro!
Se avete mai partecipato a un gruppo in cui si risponde a dmande per rilevare le relazioni per un sociogramma, avrete visto che le risposte degli altri partecipanti ci sorprendono (si può vedere anche le risposte qui alle discussioni giocose su viaggi, vacanze, cene e ..tavole rotonde...) e a volte ci deludono perché non veniamo scelti da chi abbiamo scelto, ma soprattutto non per quel che abbiamo scelto.
Ha scelto lei per il matrimonio: i motivi forse non li conosce nemmeno lui.
E' un fatto su cui potrai interogarti una vita senza avere risposta...conviene smettere subito...
In contemporanea ...vai da tuttaltra parte e chissà cosa ti riserba il destino...


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (5 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Perchè è tanto difficile per una donna accettare che un uomo, a causa della sua indecisione, opportunismo, fallibilità emancanza di coerenza e correttezza, o magari spinto da innumerevoli altri motivi, scelga un'altra? Cosa veramente ci ferisce più a fondo, la fine di quello che credevamo un grande amore, il fatto che ci abbia preferito un'altra o l'altra, che ai nostri occhi è meno meritevole o intelligente, più furba o accomodante, ma che comunque se lo è pigliato....... ed aggiungo io, nonostante?
> Mai che si guardi ad una faccia opposta della medaglia, chi se lo prende sa già che ha tradito o, se non lo sa, lo saprà, a certe cose non si sfugge...... e può scommettere che reitererà, la fedeltà presuppone innamoramento, e se si tradisce prima di sposarsi... direi che quella fase sia passata!
> Alla fine è sempre la solita storia, scarsa autostima, incapacità di essere più meritevoli o desiderio di non essere scippate di tanto soggetto amoroso. Non viene in mente che sono proprio quei soggetti quelli che è meglio perdere, diversamente non ci si struggerebbe e si avrebbe vicino un UOMO a tutto tondo........
> Bruja


a me ferisce più a fondo la perdita di quello che credevo fosse un grande Amore, certo si può avere nostalgia di un periodo di generosità di emozioni...questo mi manca...Non certo la nostalgia di chi alla fine ci ha regalato momenti mediocri e occasioni rubate...Su questo mi sto focalizzando....


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (5 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi sembra veramente sterile e sciocco paragonarsi "all'altra".
> Perché una persona piace più di un'altra è misterioso a noi stessi figuriamoci se lo può capire un altro!
> Se avete mai partecipato a un gruppo in cui si risponde a dmande per rilevare le relazioni per un sociogramma, avrete visto che le risposte degli altri partecipanti ci sorprendono (si può vedere anche le risposte qui alle discussioni giocose su viaggi, vacanze, cene e ..tavole rotonde...) e a volte ci deludono perché non veniamo scelti da chi abbiamo scelto, ma soprattutto non per quel che abbiamo scelto.
> Ha scelto lei per il matrimonio: i motivi forse non li conosce nemmeno lui.
> ...


speriamo che quella sfera questa volta pesca bene.......


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Maggio 2007)

*...grazie Bru'...*



Bruja ha detto:


> *Perchè è tanto difficile per una donna accettare che un uomo, a causa della sua indecisione, opportunismo, fallibilità emancanza di coerenza e correttezza, o magari spinto da innumerevoli altri motivi, scelga un'altra? Cosa veramente ci ferisce più a fondo, la fine di quello che credevamo un grande amore, il fatto che ci abbia preferito un'altra o l'altra, che ai nostri occhi è meno meritevole o intelligente, più furba o accomodante, ma che comunque se lo è pigliato....... ed aggiungo io, nonostante?*
> *Mai che si guardi ad una faccia opposta della medaglia, chi se lo prende sa già che ha tradito o, se non lo sa, lo saprà, a certe cose non si sfugge...... e può scommettere che reitererà, la fedeltà presuppone innamoramento, e se si tradisce prima di sposarsi... direi che quella fase sia passata!*
> *Alla fine è sempre la solita storia, scarsa autostima, incapacità di essere più meritevoli o desiderio di non essere scippate di tanto soggetto amoroso. Non viene in mente che sono proprio quei soggetti quelli che è meglio perdere,** diversamente non ci si struggerebbe e si avrebbe vicino un UOMO a tutto tondo........*
> Bruja


 
ecco qua, qui ci sono le domande giuste e le risposte suggerite...meditiamo...e mentre medito... sono qui a chiedermi se è la mia vista ad essere ammalata o è l'immagine che non è a tutto tondo!

oppure... ancora...la tridimensionalità che vedo...non è piu' capace di convincermi. 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Devo convertirmi all'arte astratta?


----------



## Verena67 (5 Maggio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> DONNE SPOSATE, QUANTO OGGI INSISTERESTE PER LEGARE L'UOMO CHE AMATE COL MATRIMONIO???


 
Io non ho insistito, ma ho messo le cose in chiaro: o ci sposiamo, o la chiudiamo qui, non intendo perdere n anni della mia vita in un fidanzamento inutile. Da ragazzo intelligente ha subito detto di si 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Francamente TUTTO SOMMATO LO RIFAREI 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Maggio 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Io non ho insistito, ma ho messo le cose in chiaro: o ci sposiamo, o la chiudiamo qui, non intendo perdere n anni della mia vita in un fidanzamento inutile. Da ragazzo intelligente ha subito detto di si
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Perchè Verena consideravi utile il matrimonio e non una convivenza ( io ho convissuto per otto anni ...poi mi smarronavano e ho ceduto per sfinimento )


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (6 Maggio 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Io non ho insistito, ma ho messo le cose in chiaro: o ci sposiamo, o la chiudiamo qui, non intendo perdere n anni della mia vita in un fidanzamento inutile. Da ragazzo intelligente ha subito detto di si
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
...credo che lei gli abbia fatto lo stesso discorsetto....


----------



## Iris (6 Maggio 2007)

Io mi sono sposata perchè ero innamorata. Non mi viene in mente nessuna altra motivazione.


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (11 Maggio 2007)

*Non riuscivo a dormire.......*

.......e...... avevo bisogno di sentirmi un po' coccolata da voi tutti... So bene che mi tirerete le orecchie perchè in questi giorni il mio pensiero è troppo rivolto verso di lui...che non si è fatto problemi di sorta a pensare all'organizzazione stratosferica di quel matrimonio (all'aperto sulla terrazza del castello,beh speriamo che almeno piova...tutte le mie lacrime dovrebbero concentrarsi sulla sua testa), ogni giorno scopro qualche particolare nuovo,...mentre io a crogiolarmi e a pensare a guarire le ferite e a non dormire di notte, perchè cmq volenti o nolenti il pensiero ora è lì che va, a quelle scene da matrimonio.... come se arrivasse la fine del mondo quel giorno, ma potrebbe essere per me una sorta di liberazione, perchè, come una mia cara amica mi ha detto, la vita continua, ci si accorge che tutto è semplicemente uguale...il mondo va avanti lo stesso.Beh,
non so se qualcuno riesce a capire quello che provo....o mi consiglia di andare da un'analista...forse dovrei...ma preferirei ci andasse lui, lo sposo, visto la ratio dietro quella promessa di fedeltà già minata in partenza....
Dovrei odiarlo??'amarlo???dimenticarlo??non so, so solo che adesso mi sento messa in un angolo, so che non dovrei, lo so bene...Amici, anche miei, andranno a quel matrimonio e nessuno sa...nessuno sa di me, nessuno sa che dall'altra parte del mondo ci sarà una ragazza che soffre, perchè messa da parte e illusa da chi nel frattempo si stava costruendo la sua vita, senza farmi esplicitamente sapere che ero un corollario....Scusatemi ma sono davvero debole in questi giorni
un abbraccio a tutti e grazie per avermi letto e supportato
Clessy


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (11 Maggio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> .......e...... avevo bisogno di sentirmi un po' coccolata da voi tutti... So bene che mi tirerete le orecchie perchè in questi giorni il mio pensiero è troppo rivolto verso di lui...che non si è fatto problemi di sorta a pensare all'organizzazione stratosferica di quel matrimonio (all'aperto sulla terrazza del castello,beh speriamo che almeno piova...tutte le mie lacrime dovrebbero concentrarsi sulla sua testa), ogni giorno scopro qualche particolare nuovo,...mentre io a crogiolarmi e a pensare a guarire le ferite e a non dormire di notte, perchè cmq volenti o nolenti il pensiero ora è lì che va, a quelle scene da matrimonio.... come se arrivasse la fine del mondo quel giorno, ma potrebbe essere per me una sorta di liberazione, perchè, come una mia cara amica mi ha detto, la vita continua, ci si accorge che tutto è semplicemente uguale...il mondo va avanti lo stesso.Beh,
> non so se qualcuno riesce a capire quello che provo....o mi consiglia di andare da un'analista...forse dovrei...ma preferirei ci andasse lui, lo sposo, visto la ratio dietro quella promessa di fedeltà già minata in partenza....
> Dovrei odiarlo??'amarlo???dimenticarlo??non so, so solo che adesso mi sento messa in un angolo, so che non dovrei, lo so bene...Amici, anche miei, andranno a quel matrimonio e nessuno sa...nessuno sa di me, nessuno sa che dall'altra parte del mondo ci sarà una ragazza che soffre, perchè messa da parte e illusa da chi nel frattempo si stava costruendo la sua vita, senza farmi esplicitamente sapere che ero un corollario....Scusatemi ma sono davvero debole in questi giorni
> un abbraccio a tutti e grazie per avermi letto e supportato
> Clessy


Cara Clessy, tu puoi indicare una via e, con alti e bassi, cercare di percorrerla ma alla fine credo che solo il tempo  possa veramente chiudere certe ferite; il passare dei giorni in un momento, in un istante come improvviso ci fa capire che il peggio è alle spalle e che possiamo riprendere a respirare. Certo per ognuno di noi quel momento è differente, e si verifica in momento diversi ma, puoi stare certa che arriva, per tutti. 
un abbraccio forte
bastardo dentro


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (11 Maggio 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> Cara Clessy, tu puoi indicare una via e, con alti e bassi, cercare di percorrerla ma alla fine credo che solo il tempo possa veramente chiudere certe ferite; il passare dei giorni in un momento, in un istante come improvviso ci fa capire che il peggio è alle spalle e che possiamo riprendere a respirare. Certo per ognuno di noi quel momento è differente, e si verifica in momento diversi ma, puoi stare certa che arriva, per tutti.
> un abbraccio forte
> bastardo dentro


Grazie BD, lo spero davvero tanto di potermi svegliare un giorno con il cuore leggero e non dover più sentire questa lancia tagliente infilzata nel mio cuore...
un abbraccio anche a te
Clessy


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Maggio 2007)

*supplente di Fa*



Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Grazie BD, lo spero davvero tanto di potermi svegliare un giorno con il cuore leggero e non dover più sentire questa lancia tagliente infilzata nel mio cuore...
> un abbraccio anche a te
> Clessy


Questo è un dolore da vivere perché solo vivendolo lo potrai superare.
Ma lo supererai.
Con questo non intendo che riderai di te o te ne dimenticherai, ma che lo supererai. Questi sono i giorni peggiori. Poi non potrà che andare meglio.


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (11 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questo è un dolore da vivere perché solo vivendolo lo potrai superare.
> Ma lo supererai.
> Con questo non intendo che riderai di te o te ne dimenticherai, ma che lo supererai. Questi sono i giorni peggiori. Poi non potrà che andare meglio.


Grazie, non finirò mai di dirvelo!...è dura, è dura perchè pensare al film del matrimonio...ai sorrisi, alle musiche, al bacio degli sposi, l'ingresso in chiesa, a lui..bellissimo in tight e io..................... che sono qui......quante volte sognai di essere io al suo fianco................
un bacio
Clessy


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (11 Maggio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Grazie BD, lo spero davvero tanto di potermi svegliare un giorno con il cuore leggero e non dover più sentire questa lancia tagliente infilzata nel mio cuore...
> un abbraccio anche a te
> Clessy


Lo so e ti capisco e so che deve essere dura, molto dura. ma pensa a questo non poteva essere una persona "vera"  fino in fondo in grado di sarti amore vero. se pochi mesi prima del matrimonio ha fatto ciò che ha fatto .... pensaci. meglio costuire su basi diverse che non siano il tradimento, meglio cominciare un cammino insieme liberi da ogni condizionamento e se ci si impegna questo cammino supera ogni ostacolo possibile (io stesso con la mia esperienza ne sto avendo testimonianza). Gli ostacoli si superano se ci sono fortissime basi. E una relazione adulterina per quanto forte ed intensa non potrà mai essere forte come una more che nasce libero e libero cresce. Un abbraccio

bastardo dentro


----------



## Verena67 (11 Maggio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Grazie, non finirò mai di dirvelo!...è dura, è dura perchè pensare al film del matrimonio...ai sorrisi, alle musiche, al bacio degli sposi, l'ingresso in chiesa, a lui..bellissimo in tight e io..................... che sono qui......quante volte sognai di essere io al suo fianco................
> un bacio
> Clessy


A noi donne piace piu' l'idea delle nozze che quella del matrimonio 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Scusa la battuta, lo so che stai a pezzi, ma passate le luci della ribalta (e passano in fretta...una sola miserabile giornata scorre in fretta) si troveranno in hotel alle Maldive o chissà dove con lui che cerca il calcio su sky 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ricordo uno sketch di molti anni fa di Paolo Rossi in un film che faceva il novello sposo. Che cosa credi porterà nella vita in comune?!
Gli concedo quel minimo di tentativo di buona fede di provare a fare lo sposino per 3 - 6 mesi, poi...tutto il resto è noia, e ricominceranno le corna 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma non con te. Perché tu sarai altrove a farti la TUA vita!

Un abbaccio e comprati 2 confetti, alla sua salute! (gli finissero in gola, di traverso!)


----------



## Old Lilith (11 Maggio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> DONNE SPOSATE, QUANTO OGGI INSISTERESTE PER LEGARE L'UOMO CHE AMATE COL MATRIMONIO???


 
insistere non se ne parla nemmeno, io mi sono (ahimè) sposata dopo circa 2 anni di convivenza e ne ero innamorata...ma come vedi sposati o non sposati la musica cambia poco... nessuno può legare a se una persona con il matrimonio, solo veri sentimenti ci fanno sentire legati l'uno all'altra, non certamente un investimento economico come una cerimonia nuziale....
Clessi non ci pensare a lui in tight, il castello e tutto quanto (a me ste cose mi stanno un molto sulle palle, non le concepisco proprio) pensa che bel fosso ti sei scansata,  sicuramente, se avesse scelto te, saresti entrata dopo un pò nella schiera delle mogli tradite...bella prospettiva vero???


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Maggio 2007)

*Quoto*



Verena67 ha detto:


> *A noi donne piace piu' l'idea delle nozze che quella del matrimonio*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oltre a non piacermi la festa al castello la trovo di cattivo gusto. Proprio un voler dare un valore con i lustrini a una cosa che in sé valore non ne ha...
Anche perché se qualcosa ha un valore è il matrimonio e il valore lo ha dopo anni vissuti nella prosaica quotidianeità, non le nozze con un rituale mondano che sopravanza il valore di un rito (civile o religioso) svuotato di significato.
Nel caso specifico...


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (11 Maggio 2007)

*Grazie*

ragazze, devo dire che se non ci foste voi a sollevarmi il morale sarei distrutta...
Spero che domani con quel matrimonio mi si cancelli anche ogni residuo di lui, è come una sorta di catarsi...Oggi mi sento così agitata........non ho dormito nulla....


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Maggio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> ragazze, devo dire che se non ci foste voi a sollevarmi il morale sarei distrutta...
> Spero che domani con quel matrimonio mi si cancelli anche ogni residuo di lui, è come una sorta di catarsi...Oggi mi sento così agitata........non ho dormito nulla....


cara Clessidra..e pensare che sarebbe cosi facile proiettarti qualche spezzone del futuro glorioso  che si prospetta a questi giovani sposi...

e fattelo dire da noi tutti..che un poco ce ne intendiamo ;-)


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (11 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> cara Clessidra..e pensare che sarebbe cosi facile proiettarti qualche spezzone del futuro glorioso che si prospetta a questi giovani sposi...
> 
> e fattelo dire da noi tutti..che un poco ce ne intendiamo ;-)


Non so Micia, non so...alle volte mi sembra tutto un incubo e mi riesce difficile credere che quel matrimonio si disferà...


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Maggio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Non so Micia, non so...alle volte mi sembra tutto un incubo e mi riesce difficile credere che quel matrimonio si disferà...


 

Se vuoi ti mandiamo le foto o i filmini dei nostri? 

	
	
		
		
	


	






raga? chi ci sta cosi le facciamo perdere la paura...non sarebbe una ottima terapia?

e non abbiamo incominciato con queste premesse..quindi FIGURATI


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (11 Maggio 2007)

Grazie.....siete tanto care!..eh magari, ma in questi giorni meglio evitare foto di quel tipo...
Baci


----------



## Old Otella82 (11 Maggio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Grazie.....siete tanto care!..eh magari, ma in questi giorni meglio evitare foto di quel tipo...
> Baci


Anche se è un filmato da morir da ridere?! su una coppia che arriva vergineal matrimonio e poi quando consuma.....no?!


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (11 Maggio 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> Anche se è un filmato da morir da ridere?! su una coppia che arriva vergineal matrimonio e poi quando consuma.....no?!


su questo magari qualche risata la possiamo fare 

	
	
		
		
	


	




grazie Otella


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (12 Maggio 2007)

*Il giorno è arrivato*

oggi alle 16 si sposa...probabilmente ho già pianto troppo e stamani mi sono alzata all'alba ma "viva" pronta per dirigermi verso la mia giornata coccolata...dove farò tante cose tutte per me...Penserò solo a me...

Lì di fronte al mare si realizzerà il mio sogno, quello che avrei voluto fosse il mio matrimonio con lui e una marea di persone saranno a festeggiare lui e lei con sorrisi e risi, fotografie, abiti da cerimonia, castelli e sfarzo: il tutto senza di me, senza Clessy, Clessy non ci sarà.
Clessy soffre...lontana da tutti, distante da quel quadretto e nessuno di quegli invitati può immaginare che c'è quel grande cuore che soffre ancor pieno di amore e che non può gioire di quella festa, si pone come su un piedistallo al di sopra di tutto...SOLA ma NON COSI' SOLA *perchè ci siete voi amici del forum e tutti i miei amici veri* che conoscono la storia e non mi sono stati mai così vicini come in questi giorni....
*Tutto il forum so che è qui con me, è qui e conosce la verità* forse come numero non raggiungiamo nemmeno 50, ma meglio 50 persone "vere" che 150 false...Voi sapete, sapete che lui non è arrivato a questo giorno senza tradire, senza continuare a tradire e desiderare intensamente un'altra donna per oltre un anno..........Non c'è l'unicità del rapporto e dell'amore che almeno quel giorno dovrebbe esserci.......Bene, amici, con voi mi sento più forte.
Grazie per essermi stati vicini tutto questo tempo...Spero che presto potrò continuare a giore con voi e tornare la Clessy di sempre.
Un abbraccio a tutti voi che mi avete appoggiato!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (12 Maggio 2007)

*Il giorno è arrivato*

............


----------



## Verena67 (12 Maggio 2007)

..non è il loro giorno, Clessy, è il TUO!

Ma chi se ne sbatte di LORO!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Una sposa cinica e sfiduciata, e un uomo traditore...ma chi li invidia!

Tu risplendi. Indossa gli occhiali da sole e vai anche tu "in missione per conto di Dio" facendo SOLO COSE BELLE E PER TE, oggi!


Un abbraccio!!


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (12 Maggio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> oggi alle 16 si sposa...probabilmente ho già pianto troppo e stamani mi sono alzata all'alba ma "viva" pronta per dirigermi verso la mia giornata coccolata...dove farò tante cose tutte per me...Penserò solo a me...
> 
> Lì di fronte al mare si realizzerà il mio sogno, quello che avrei voluto fosse il mio matrimonio con lui e una marea di persone saranno a festeggiare lui e lei con sorrisi e risi, fotografie, abiti da cerimonia, castelli e sfarzo: il tutto senza di me, senza Clessy, Clessy non ci sarà.
> Clessy soffre...lontana da tutti, distante da quel quadretto e nessuno di quegli invitati può immaginare che c'è quel grande cuore che soffre ancor pieno di amore e che non può gioire di quella festa, si pone come su un piedistallo al di sopra di tutto...SOLA ma NON COSI' SOLA *perchè ci siete voi amici del forum e tutti i miei amici veri* che conoscono la storia e non mi sono stati mai così vicini come in questi giorni....
> ...


Te l'ho già detto mi pare, tu ti meriti mooooolto di piu' di quel tipo.


----------



## Old alessia76 (12 Maggio 2007)

ciao..
so che qualunque cosa si possa dire, oggi nulla potrà distoglierti dal tuo "dolore"..
piangi ridi bevi urla stai in silenzio o quel che ti aiuta un po'.. 
il film che verrà girato alle 16 te lo vedi come una favola.. invece ci sarà chi è incacchiato nero, chi non ha vogliia di festeggiare...
e chi non reggerà a lungo.cioè gli sposi.

in bocca al lupo Cara..   gli inizi piu duri portano alle mete piu belle ed oggi è il tuo inizio!


----------



## Old giulia (12 Maggio 2007)

Clessy qui c'è un bellissimo sole... vorrei andare al mare a festeggiare (oggi è il mio anniversario di matrimonio)  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  invece qui trovo qui, al lavoro 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Alza quelle chiappe!!!!!!! e vedi di divertirti anche per me!


----------



## Bruja (12 Maggio 2007)

*Clessy*

Ogni tanto mi capita di essere una Cassandra catastrofica......... quindi la sensazione sarà aleatoria e prendila per quel che vale, ma ho la ferma convinzione che quei due stiano percorrendo, al suono di Mendelhson o Wagner, il loro "miglio verde"  nuziale!
Tu sei fuori da quel "braccio".......... rallegratene e lascia perdere i rimpianti che sono fondati sul nulla.
Bruja


----------



## MariLea (12 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ogni tanto mi capita di essere una Cassandra catastrofica......... quindi la sensazione sarà aleatoria e prendila per quel che vale, ma ho la ferma convinzione che quei due stiano percorrendo, al suono di Mendelhson o Wagner, il loro "miglio verde" nuziale!
> Tu sei fuori da quel "braccio".......... rallegratene e lascia perdere i rimpianti che sono fondati sul nulla.
> Bruja


Parole sante !!!!!!!!!!!!
Clessidra, mannaggia a tutte quelle volte che siamo tristi e non ci rendiamo conto che invece la vita ci sta premiando


----------



## Old dafne (12 Maggio 2007)

Non ci pensare piu' cara...solo questo posso dirti....
E diciamocelo.....l'hai scampata bella!


----------



## Old Compos mentis (12 Maggio 2007)

Credo ci siano due matrimoni nella mia città oggi. Ho sentito dalla sala, mentre studiavo, il corteo passare a suon di clacson. Ne sento arrivare un secondo. E' una bella giornata di sole. Nessuna nuvola in cielo. Mi emoziona sempre sentire i cortei di macchine sfilare dietro la macchina degli sposi. Mi emoziona perché penso a quanto possano essere felici i due. A leggere il tuo post, invece, mi vien da pensare a tante macchine che corrono dietro ad una dove siedono due sposi che si giurano amore dove amore non c'è. Tu sai com'è lui e credo che tu non voglia un uomo del genere accanto. Fanne pure a meno. Il sentimento andrà scemando pian piano. Sì, ci parli di propositi di cura della tua persona oggi. Ma non ci prendiamo certo in giro ben sapendo che ti fermerai un momento e scoppierai in lacrime. Ed è normale... ma vedrai che da oggi, da questo immenso dolore, nasce per te una possibilità di riscatto: troverai un uomo che sappia amarti, lo sento.

Ti stringo forte.


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (12 Maggio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> oggi alle 16 si sposa...probabilmente ho già pianto troppo e stamani mi sono alzata all'alba ma "viva" pronta per dirigermi verso la mia giornata coccolata...dove farò tante cose tutte per me...Penserò solo a me...
> 
> Lì di fronte al mare si realizzerà il mio sogno, quello che avrei voluto fosse il mio matrimonio con lui e una marea di persone saranno a festeggiare lui e lei con sorrisi e risi, fotografie, abiti da cerimonia, castelli e sfarzo: il tutto senza di me, senza Clessy, Clessy non ci sarà.
> Clessy soffre...lontana da tutti, distante da quel quadretto e nessuno di quegli invitati può immaginare che c'è quel grande cuore che soffre ancor pieno di amore e che non può gioire di quella festa, si pone come su un piedistallo al di sopra di tutto...SOLA ma NON COSI' SOLA *perchè ci siete voi amici del forum e tutti i miei amici veri* che conoscono la storia e non mi sono stati mai così vicini come in questi giorni....
> ...


So che non sarà una grande consolazione e so anche che i solchi di questi dolori lasciano segni importanti, che cambiano, induriscono e hanno conseguenze anche sulle persone migliori, sulle più rette e forti. Cio che ti posso dire, per esperienza, è che il giorno che mi sono sposato è e resterà una di quelle "sette giornate" che vale davvero la pena vivere, c'era vero sentimento, vero amore, vero rispetto e fera passione. eppure? eccomi qui con alle spalle la storia che probabilmente sai e impegnato in un combattimento difficile con me stesso, con il senso del dovere , e soprattutto con ciò che ho paura di essere diventato. Eppure le premesse c'erano tutte per vivere felici. questo per dirti che ogni unione - sia essa suggellata da matrimoni ovvero convivenze o altro - deve sempre partire con il piede giusto e soprattutto fondarsi sulla viva sincerità e sulla voglia di costruire e la persona che credi di aver perso, in realtà, non mi sembra si muova in questa direzione. un grande grandissimo in bocca al lupo e che questo giorno sia la vera rinascita per te

bastardo dentro


----------



## dererumnatura (12 Maggio 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> So che non sarà una grande consolazione e so anche che i solchi di questi dolori lasciano segni importanti, che cambiano, induriscono e hanno conseguenze anche sulle persone migliori, sulle più rette e forti. Cio che ti posso dire, per esperienza, è che il giorno che mi sono sposato è e resterà una di quelle "sette giornate" che vale davvero la pena vivere, c'era vero sentimento, vero amore, vero rispetto e fera passione. eppure? eccomi qui con alle spalle la storia che probabilmente sai e impegnato in* un combattimento difficile* *con me stesso, con il senso del dovere , e soprattutto con ciò che ho paura di essere diventato*. Eppure le premesse c'erano tutte per vivere felici. questo per dirti che ogni unione - sia essa suggellata da matrimoni ovvero convivenze o altro - deve sempre partire con il piede giusto e soprattutto fondarsi sulla viva sincerità e sulla voglia di costruire e la persona che credi di aver perso, in realtà, non mi sembra si muova in questa direzione. un grande grandissimo in bocca al lupo e che questo giorno sia la vera rinascita per te
> 
> bastardo dentro


 
Caro BD, che fine ha fatto il sentimento che ti ha spinto a scrivere quel thread sul sentimento ritrovato verso tua moglie?Sulla sensazione di nuova passione....

Mah..più vi leggo e più mi convinco che stiate davvero lottando contro i mulini a vento......

scusate la schiettezza..ma è quello che penso...


e che ho sempre pensato.


----------



## dererumnatura (12 Maggio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> ............


 
Clessi..fregatene...

Il mio ex...( non so se questa chicca ve l'avevo raccontata...)mi ha raccontato che prima di sposarsi, quando era ancora solo fidanzato con quella che poi è diventata sua moglie..ha conosciuto una tizia in università.
hanno avuto una storia ( quindi la poveretta è stata tradita prima e dopo il  matrimonio...)
Ebbene..questa tizia...quando ha capito l'andazzo...e cioè che lui non si decideva a fare una scelta...lo ha messo con le spalle al muro...fino a quando ha fatto quello che poi ho fatto anche io anni dopo...ne ha parlato con lei.
Lei ha deciso di tenerselo ( non ha creduto o forse a sminuito la storia) e si è sposata.
Guarda cosa è successo dopo anni......la stessa cosa...

in effetti ora che ci penso mi domando come possa avergli creduto ancora anche questa volta.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Ahhh siiiii èè vero..ora lui va dallo psicologo per farsi aiutare a non farlo più....già!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Maggio 2007)

*Ah*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> Clessi..fregatene...
> 
> Il mio ex...( non so se questa chicca ve l'avevo raccontata...)mi ha raccontato che prima di sposarsi, quando era ancora solo fidanzato con quella che poi è diventata sua moglie..ha conosciuto una tizia in università.
> hanno avuto una storia ( quindi la poveretta è stata tradita prima e dopo il matrimonio...)
> ...


RECIDIVO !!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Maggio 2007)

*Ridi e piangi*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNatX2mFNOk


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZqGpXpxDgA&mode=related&search=
Ricorda che se la protagonista balla con un amico ...tu hai tutti noi


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (12 Maggio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Caro BD, che fine ha fatto il sentimento che ti ha spinto a scrivere quel thread sul sentimento ritrovato verso tua moglie?Sulla sensazione di nuova passione....
> 
> Mah..più vi leggo e più mi convinco che stiate davvero lottando contro i mulini a vento......
> 
> ...


Cara Dere,
io nel thread ho parlato di un momento, cui ne susseguono altri, belli dove sembra che tutto sia tornato "normale" altri dove ti senti estraneo, fuori posto. ma la mia scelta e' questa, so che ha un prezzo, a volte alto, a volte invece basta una carezza di mia moglie o un sorriso dei miei bimbi per essere ripagato, di tutto. lo so, sono imperfetto, ci provo, con tutto me stesso e credo in cio' che sto facendo e spero anche che il tempo sia mio amico. ti abbraccio
bastardo dentro


----------



## Verena67 (12 Maggio 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> Cara Dere,
> io nel thread ho parlato di un momento, cui ne susseguono altri, belli dove sembra che tutto sia tornato "normale" altri dove ti senti estraneo, fuori posto. ma la mia scelta e' questa, so che ha un prezzo, a volte alto, a volte invece basta una carezza di mia moglie o un sorriso dei miei bimbi per essere ripagato, di tutto. lo so, sono imperfetto, ci provo, con tutto me stesso e credo in cio' che sto facendo e spero anche che il tempo sia mio amico. ti abbraccio
> bastardo dentro


Aggiungo (comprendendo fin troppo bene B.D.) che questo succede a chi ha davvero amato. Molti rientrano ed escono dai matrimoni come se niente fosse...

Bacio!


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (12 Maggio 2007)

*Cari Amici*

mi si riempie il cuore di gioia a leggere tutte le cose profonde e toccanti e piene di speranza che mi avete scritto...Sono felice! davvero...il peggio è passato...dalle 16 alle 17,30 ho toccato il fondo, ma ora è come se mi fossi liberata di un peso. Quel film del matrimonio non continua a trasmettersi davanti ai miei occhi., è finito!!!!!!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Sicuramente avrò altri momenti cupi, ma ora sto vivendo un momento di liberazione...Nei giorni passati c'era ancora una sorta di filo di speranza che qualcosa accadesse, che qualcosa saltasse, adesso la fine del mondo dei due è finita! e inizia la mia rinascita...Che voglia che ho di vivere la mia libertà, leggera come l'aria...
Beh un mio amico che era al matrimonio mi ha mandato un sms con scritto che gli amici di lui la odiano e la chiamano zia piera (perchè è rompicoglioni) 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ....

Va beh sia chi sia...abbia lui, ma io ho voi....GRAZIEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!

un bacio infinito


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (12 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNatX2mFNOk
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZqGpXpxDgA&mode=related&search=
> Ricorda che se la protagonista balla con un amico ...tu hai tutti noi


Grazie Persa...bellissimo, ma come l'hai trovato!!!!!!è un regalo che terrò prezioso!


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (12 Maggio 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ..non è il loro giorno, Clessy, è il TUO!
> 
> Ma chi se ne sbatte di LORO!!!!
> 
> ...


Un abbraccio Vere, grazie tante per le belle parole di speranza


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (12 Maggio 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Te l'ho già detto mi pare, tu ti meriti mooooolto di piu' di quel tipo.


Fabry, un bacione anche a te.........vedremo!!!se me lo merito.........


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (12 Maggio 2007)

alessia76 ha detto:


> ciao..
> so che qualunque cosa si possa dire, oggi nulla potrà distoglierti dal tuo "dolore"..
> piangi ridi bevi urla stai in silenzio o quel che ti aiuta un po'..
> il film che verrà girato alle 16 te lo vedi come una favola.. invece ci sarà chi è incacchiato nero, chi non ha vogliia di festeggiare...
> ...


Invece sbagli, quello che mi scrivete mi sta aiutando tanto..NON MI SENTO SOLA, BALLO CON TUTTI VOI! mi sento fortunata ad avervi tutti qui che tifate per me...che bello!!!!


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (12 Maggio 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> So che non sarà una grande consolazione e so anche che i solchi di questi dolori lasciano segni importanti, che cambiano, induriscono e hanno conseguenze anche sulle persone migliori, sulle più rette e forti. Cio che ti posso dire, per esperienza, è che il giorno che mi sono sposato è e resterà una di quelle "sette giornate" che vale davvero la pena vivere, c'era vero sentimento, vero amore, vero rispetto e fera passione. eppure? eccomi qui con alle spalle la storia che probabilmente sai e impegnato in un combattimento difficile con me stesso, con il senso del dovere , e soprattutto con ciò che ho paura di essere diventato. Eppure le premesse c'erano tutte per vivere felici. questo per dirti che ogni unione - sia essa suggellata da matrimoni ovvero convivenze o altro - deve sempre partire con il piede giusto e soprattutto fondarsi sulla viva sincerità e sulla voglia di costruire e la persona che credi di aver perso, in realtà, non mi sembra si muova in questa direzione. un grande grandissimo in bocca al lupo e che questo giorno sia la vera rinascita per te
> 
> bastardo dentro


Caro BD,
credo che con quelle basi tu hai potuto gradualmente ricominciare a vivere ed apprezzare di più quello che avevi vicino. Credo che alle volte quando alla base c'è un rapporto solido da diversi anni, le sbandate sono semplici modi per manifestare un disagio nella coppia e quando sono superate, anche se bisogna compiere un percorso doloroso in cui ti stai trovando, ti rendono un uomo migliore....anzi una coppia migliore.
Tu hai sofferto  più di altri probabilemnte perchè sei una persona molto sensibile e metti cuore nelle cose che vivi, anche nelle sbandate a cui altri non avrebbero dato peso...visto il soggetto della tua sbandata....
grazie per le tue parole
un abbraccio e buon cammino


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (12 Maggio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Clessi..fregatene...
> 
> Il mio ex...( non so se questa chicca ve l'avevo raccontata...)mi ha raccontato che prima di sposarsi, quando era ancora solo fidanzato con quella che poi è diventata sua moglie..ha conosciuto una tizia in università.
> hanno avuto una storia ( quindi la poveretta è stata tradita prima e dopo il matrimonio...)
> ...


Questa è la classica...il lupo perde il peso ma non il vizio...Dere non hai perso nulla, quegli uomini devono stare con quelle donne, insensibili, senza palle, che hanno bisogno di un omicolo, non un uomo...Tu al posto della moglie gli avresti già dato un gran calcio nei maroni...Lo vedi diversamente solo perchè lui ha un alone di impossibile che le donne amano...ma se fosse stato un uomo possibile e tu la moglie, conoscendoti si ritrovava senza maroni...


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (12 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ogni tanto mi capita di essere una Cassandra catastrofica......... quindi la sensazione sarà aleatoria e prendila per quel che vale, ma ho la ferma convinzione che quei due stiano percorrendo, al suono di Mendelhson o Wagner, il loro "miglio verde" nuziale!
> Tu sei fuori da quel "braccio".......... rallegratene e lascia perdere i rimpianti che sono fondati sul nulla.
> Bruja


Bruja, ci sguazzo nel tuo essere Cassandra....
Speriamo che le tue previsioni siano tali...sarebbe per me una grande rivincita!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (12 Maggio 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> Credo ci siano due matrimoni nella mia città oggi. Ho sentito dalla sala, mentre studiavo, il corteo passare a suon di clacson. Ne sento arrivare un secondo. E' una bella giornata di sole. Nessuna nuvola in cielo. Mi emoziona sempre sentire i cortei di macchine sfilare dietro la macchina degli sposi. Mi emoziona perché penso a quanto possano essere felici i due. A leggere il tuo post, invece, mi vien da pensare a tante macchine che corrono dietro ad una dove siedono due sposi che si giurano amore dove amore non c'è. Tu sai com'è lui e credo che tu non voglia un uomo del genere accanto. Fanne pure a meno. Il sentimento andrà scemando pian piano. Sì, ci parli di propositi di cura della tua persona oggi. Ma non ci prendiamo certo in giro ben sapendo che ti fermerai un momento e scoppierai in lacrime. Ed è normale... ma vedrai che da oggi, da questo immenso dolore, nasce per te una possibilità di riscatto: troverai un uomo che sappia amarti, lo sento.
> 
> Ti stringo forte.


bellissimo il tuo post caro compos, suggestivo....quello che mi hai scritto mi ha toccato profondamente nell'anima...Avrò momenti ancora di debolezza, ma sono indirizzata e convinta a prendere la mia strada, quella del riscatto. un detto francese dice: arriva tutto, a chi sa attendere....Me lo auguro
Grazie e un abbraccio forte


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Maggio 2007)

*Mah*



Compos mentis ha detto:


> *Credo ci siano due matrimoni nella mia città oggi. Ho sentito dalla sala, mentre studiavo, il corteo passare a suon di clacson*. Ne sento arrivare un secondo. E' una bella giornata di sole. Nessuna nuvola in cielo. *Mi emoziona sempre sentire i cortei di macchine sfilare dietro la macchina degli sposi. Mi emoziona perché penso a quanto possano essere felici i due*. A leggere il tuo post, invece, mi vien da pensare a tante macchine che corrono dietro ad una dove siedono due sposi che si giurano amore dove amore non c'è. Tu sai com'è lui e credo che tu non voglia un uomo del genere accanto. Fanne pure a meno. Il sentimento andrà scemando pian piano. Sì, ci parli di propositi di cura della tua persona oggi. Ma non ci prendiamo certo in giro ben sapendo che ti fermerai un momento e scoppierai in lacrime. Ed è normale... ma vedrai che da oggi, da questo immenso dolore, nasce per te una possibilità di riscatto: troverai un uomo che sappia amarti, lo sento.
> 
> Ti stringo forte.


Non vorrei sembrare cinica ma ...li hai mai guardati li sposi all'uscita dalle chiese ...ai banchetti di nozze ...a far foto in luoghi suggestivi ?
Io ne ho visti molti.
Tutta questa felicità e amore e passionalità che li hanno portati al "passo" non li ho visti 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ho visto coppie in cui la lei è vestita in modo imbarazzante e il lui il più delle volte fa raccapriccio ...al banchetto se non sono in imbarazzo..è imbarazzante perché è una cosa obbligata o volgare...  quando fanno le foto...hanno l'aria di chi deve caricare enfasi su quel giorno perché tutto il resto sarà noia...
Ho vicinissimo a casa un castello dove vanno tutti a fare le foto e da primavera ogni sabato e domenica fanno il turno coppie per farsi fotografare con lo sfondo del castello perché almeno lo sfondo sia "da favola"
Io provo tristezza...


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (12 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNatX2mFNOk
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZqGpXpxDgA&mode=related&search=
> Ricorda che se la protagonista balla con un amico ...tu hai tutti noi


a vederlo tutto però ti confesso che mi sono commossa........


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Maggio 2007)

*fa bene*



Clessidra1 ha detto:


> a vederlo tutto però ti confesso che mi sono commossa........


Piangere fa bene 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ...ricorda Filomena Marturano


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (12 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Piangere fa bene
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
...si perdono un po' di liquidi...azione drenante....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Maggio 2007)

*Come Volevasi Dimostrare*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non vorrei sembrare cinica ma ...li hai mai guardati li sposi all'uscita dalle chiese ...ai banchetti di nozze ...a far foto in luoghi suggestivi ?
> Io ne ho visti molti.
> Tutta questa felicità e amore e passionalità che li hanno portati al "passo" non li ho visti
> 
> ...


Guarda un po' qui ...è roba da invidiare? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




http://images.google.it/imgres?imgu...i&start=140&gbv=2&ndsp=20&svnum=10&hl=it&sa=N


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Maggio 2007)

*fotografo bravo*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Guarda un po' qui ...è roba da invidiare?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E queste ?

http://www.mazzoncini.com/le_foto/fotogallery.html










La vedo solo io la forzatura di costruire un'immagine esterna in mancanza di qualcosa di interno?


Mi è venuto in mente che tutti i matrimoni a cui sono andata ...TUTTI... sono finiti !!!!! 
Non è che porto sfiga io ?


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (12 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E queste ?
> 
> http://www.mazzoncini.com/le_foto/fotogallery.html
> 
> ...


ma non potevi dirmelo prima che ti compravo un biglietto per portovenere con albergo pagato?????


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Maggio 2007)

*...*



Clessidra1 ha detto:


> ma non potevi dirmelo prima che ti compravo un biglietto per portovenere con albergo pagato?????


...ma quelli non hanno bisogno della mia sfiga ce l'hanno già ...soprattutto se stanno insieme ...


P.S. Mi ero dimenticata 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 : due stanno ancora insieme


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (12 Maggio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Caro BD,
> credo che con quelle basi tu hai potuto gradualmente ricominciare a vivere ed apprezzare di più quello che avevi vicino. Credo che alle volte quando alla base c'è un rapporto solido da diversi anni, le sbandate sono semplici modi per manifestare un disagio nella coppia e quando sono superate, anche se bisogna compiere un percorso doloroso in cui ti stai trovando, ti rendono un uomo migliore....anzi una coppia migliore.
> Tu hai sofferto  più di altri probabilemnte perchè sei una persona molto sensibile e metti cuore nelle cose che vivi, anche nelle sbandate a cui altri non avrebbero dato peso...visto il soggetto della tua sbandata....
> grazie per le tue parole
> un abbraccio e buon cammino


grazie Clessy, le tue parole mi commuovono. Coraggio, vedrai che  andra tutto per il meglio e cio che oggi puo sembrarti una sconfitta si trasformera' in una bellissima opportunita' un grande grande abbraccio.
bastardo dentro


----------



## Old Angel (12 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E queste ?
> 
> http://www.mazzoncini.com/le_foto/fotogallery.html
> 
> ...


Naaaa solo un salto evolutivo della nostra società, ormai è raro trovare matrimoni che reggono


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Maggio 2007)

*sorvoliamo*



Angel ha detto:


> Naaaa solo un salto evolutivo della nostra società, ormai è raro trovare matrimoni che reggono


...su quelli che reggono è meglio non entrare nel dettaglio ...a parte uno ...quello più riuscito era il mio


----------



## Old Angel (12 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...*su quelli che reggono è meglio non entrare nel dettaglio* ...a parte uno ...quello più riuscito era il mio


Condivido il pensiero... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  <----- ne servirebbe uno stile tafazzi


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (13 Maggio 2007)

e se invece vi sbagliate...e questo durerà per sempre???che angoscia...........


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Maggio 2007)

*Meglio*



Clessidra1 ha detto:


> e se invece vi sbagliate...e questo durerà per sempre???che angoscia...........


Vorrebbe dire che non ha scelto te per una cosa importante non per una insignificante ...





In ogni caso ...mai ho dato importanza alle nozze ...poco al matrimonio ..molto a un rapporto serio, impegnato, in cui scegliersi liberamente... è andata male anche così ...
...ma le nozze sono imbarazzanti...


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (13 Maggio 2007)

*....*

stamattina è il primo giorno che si svegliaranno sposini...che carini...ora lei potrà avere il cognome di lui, sarà il giorno più bello della sua vita...svegliarsi con lui, fare colazione con amici sul golfo di portovenere...che romantico! e io mi sento malissimo, oggi peggio di ieri...Non so perchè stamattina sono distrutta.....


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (13 Maggio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> stamattina è il primo giorno che si svegliaranno sposini...che carini...ora lei potrà avere il cognome di lui, sarà il giorno più bello della sua vita...svegliarsi con lui, fare colazione con amici sul golfo di portovenere...che romantico! e io mi sento malissimo, oggi peggio di ieri...Non so perchè stamattina sono distrutta.....


sposini de che, Clessy????? lo so che stai male ma cerca di astrarti per un secondo. un unione basata su quei presupposti non ha veramente senso, credimi; volta pagina, da oggi deve essere un nuovo giorno una nuova pagina della vita. non ha senso ostinarsi su qualcuno che, alla fine dei conti, non ci ha voluto. non sprecare giorni, vai incontro alla vita, vedrai quante cose avra' da dirti. un bacio enorme.
bastardo dentro


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (13 Maggio 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> sposini de che, Clessy????? lo so che stai male ma cerca di astrarti per un secondo. un unione basata su quei presupposti non ha veramente senso, credimi; volta pagina, da oggi deve essere un nuovo giorno una nuova pagina della vita. non ha senso ostinarsi su qualcuno che, alla fine dei conti, non ci ha voluto. non sprecare giorni, vai incontro alla vita, vedrai quante cose avra' da dirti. un bacio enorme.
> bastardo dentro


grazie, lo so, ma il "non mi ha voluto" fa male....e ho paura di dover vivere altri "non ti voglio"...non li reggerei...Sono sfiduciata....


----------



## Bruja (13 Maggio 2007)

*Clessy*



Clessidra1 ha detto:


> grazie, lo so, ma il "non mi ha voluto" fa male....e ho paura di dover vivere altri "non ti voglio"...non li reggerei...Sono sfiduciata....


Mi dò fastidio da sola per le volte che l'ho detto....... lui NOn ha scelto fra te e lei, ma fra la condizione che offrivate tu e lei!! Noti la differenza?
Lui dell'amore ne capisce come il mio salumiere dell'aramaico.....  Il loro è un fulgido esempio di cobntratto sociale, che poi dicano di volersi bene e di andare a letto insieme .........  santa pazienza, come diceva un mio amico, in certe situazione non si possono negare certe cortesie, non sta bene!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (13 Maggio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> stamattina è il primo giorno che si svegliaranno sposini...che carini...ora lei potrà avere il cognome di lui, sarà il giorno più bello della sua vita...svegliarsi con lui, fare colazione con amici sul golfo di portovenere...che romantico! e io mi sento malissimo, oggi peggio di ieri...Non so perchè stamattina sono distrutta.....


Clessy...te lo dico con tutto l'affetto...ora BASTA, dai.

Un abbraccio!


----------



## dererumnatura (13 Maggio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Questa è la classica...il lupo perde il peso ma non il vizio...Dere non hai perso nulla, quegli uomini devono stare con quelle donne, insensibili, senza palle, che hanno bisogno di un omicolo, non un uomo...Tu al posto della moglie gli avresti già dato un gran calcio nei maroni...Lo vedi diversamente solo perchè lui ha un alone di impossibile che le donne amano...ma se fosse stato un uomo possibile e tu la moglie, conoscendoti si ritrovava senza maroni...


----------



## dererumnatura (13 Maggio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> stamattina è il primo giorno che si svegliaranno sposini...che carini...ora lei potrà avere il cognome di lui, sarà il giorno più bello della sua vita...svegliarsi con lui, fare colazione con amici sul golfo di portovenere...che romantico! e io mi sento malissimo, oggi peggio di ieri...Non so perchè stamattina sono distrutta.....


 
Clessi....staccati da questo pensiero.So che è difficile.Ma devi pensare a quanto male ti fà continuare a rimanere legata a questa ossessione.E pensa anche che lui non merita questa tua assurda 'dedizione'.Ogni volta che ti viene la tentazione di pensarci, rifletti su quello che hai guadagnato dal non essere rimasta intrappolata da un uomo così.
COn me ha funzionato.Perchè mai non dovrebbe con te??
Ci vuole solo un po' di impegno.


----------



## dererumnatura (13 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> RECIDIVO !!!!


Recidivi entrambi ( lui e la moglie)

Pensa che quando mi ha raccontato questa cosa ( sostenendo che era stata l'unica volta che aveva tradito la moglie, ma essendo prima del matrimonio ed essendo durata poco non ci dava peso) ha anche aggiunto che la tizia che poi ha raccontato tutto alla sua futura moglie in seguito a questa storia si è ritrovata sola...senza amici....come a dire che...quasi se lo meritava...











Mi verrebbe da dire non c'è due senza tre...ma implicherebbe credere al fatto che non l'abbia già tradita altre volte... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bon.Capitolo chiuso.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Maggio 2007)

*può essere*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> Recidivi entrambi ( lui e la moglie)
> 
> Pensa che quando mi ha raccontato questa cosa ( sostenendo che era stata l'unica volta che aveva tradito la moglie, ma essendo prima del matrimonio ed essendo durata poco non ci dava peso) ha anche aggiunto che la tizia che poi ha raccontato tutto alla sua futura moglie in seguito a questa storia si è ritrovata sola...senza amici....come a dire che...quasi se lo meritava...
> 
> ...


Può anche essere che la moglie si senta non mortificata, ma fiera di avere "tutto per sé" un cotanto uomo affascinante e conteso ...e che i tradimenti siano proprio finalizzati a confermare lui nel suo ruolo di seduttore e a "gratificare" la moglie di essere la prescelta e per questo con il suo comportamento lui spinge alle rivelazioni...


























Se ci sono i sadomasochisti che godono nell'essere frustati possono esserci quelli che godono di essere frustrati


----------



## Old Otella82 (13 Maggio 2007)

Clessina mia, Buongiorno!
In effetti non si sa più che dirti, ti sei innamorata dell'idea di un uomo accanto, dell'idea di un matrimonio, dell'idea del coronamento di un sogno d'amore. non è che, siccome mister simpatia si è sposato la sua valkiria, tu automaticamente perderai la possibilità di essere felice nella vita e di trovare la persona giusta per te. 
Tu, pensaci bene, un uomo così lo avresti voluto davvero? un uomo che ha tenuto il piede in due scarpe per tanto tempo, che anche nel momento in cui ha scelto ha mostrato che quella porta non era chiusa ma socchiusa, un uomo che è andato a pronunciare il "sì" più importante della sua vita con un bagaglio così grande di bugie alle spalle, di menzogne e di bassezze. avresti voluto davvero essere la sua sposa?! Io non ci credo. Non voglio crederlo perchè per desiderare di condividere la propria vita con una persona che vale così poco, vuol dire che non si è disposti a lottare, a credere, a cercare in ogni modo di essere felice. Che loro due come coppia durino oppure no, non credo che sia importante, hanno scelto di aderire alla convenzione sociale più dura che sia stata creata, di legarsi per la vita, di procedere insieme per una strada che non è tutta rosa e fiori, che non lo sarà mai, che richiede tanta forza e tanta volontà.
Ora è il tuo momento, è il momento che tu ti rilegga tutto ciò che hai scritto qui, tutto ciò che ti hanno risposto, e che tu decida di credere. credere di valere qualcosa di più, credere che nessuno lotterà per la tua felicità se non sarai tu la prima a farlo, credere che a prescindere da chi hai accanto nella vita tu vali, tu per quello che sei.
avanti Clessy, guarda avanti, basta guardare indietro, basta invidiare gli altri che vanno imbellettati a farsi promesse sacre che già in partenza non sono in grado di mantenere. Ora ci sei tu. TU! soltanto TU!!!!


ps= ti avevo promesso un filmatino matrimoniale divertente, eccolo qui:


http://www.bastardidentro.it/node/view/20475


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (13 Maggio 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> Clessina mia, Buongiorno!
> In effetti non si sa più che dirti, ti sei innamorata dell'idea di un uomo accanto, dell'idea di un matrimonio, dell'idea del coronamento di un sogno d'amore. non è che, siccome mister simpatia si è sposato la sua valkiria, tu automaticamente perderai la possibilità di essere felice nella vita e di trovare la persona giusta per te.
> Tu, pensaci bene, un uomo così lo avresti voluto davvero? un uomo che ha tenuto il piede in due scarpe per tanto tempo, che anche nel momento in cui ha scelto ha mostrato che quella porta non era chiusa ma socchiusa, un uomo che è andato a pronunciare il "sì" più importante della sua vita con un bagaglio così grande di bugie alle spalle, di menzogne e di bassezze. avresti voluto davvero essere la sua sposa?! Io non ci credo. Non voglio crederlo perchè per desiderare di condividere la propria vita con una persona che vale così poco, vuol dire che non si è disposti a lottare, a credere, a cercare in ogni modo di essere felice. Che loro due come coppia durino oppure no, non credo che sia importante, hanno scelto di aderire alla convenzione sociale più dura che sia stata creata, di legarsi per la vita, di procedere insieme per una strada che non è tutta rosa e fiori, che non lo sarà mai, che richiede tanta forza e tanta volontà.
> Ora è il tuo momento, è il momento che tu ti rilegga tutto ciò che hai scritto qui, tutto ciò che ti hanno risposto, e che tu decida di credere. credere di valere qualcosa di più, credere che nessuno lotterà per la tua felicità se non sarai tu la prima a farlo, credere che a prescindere da chi hai accanto nella vita tu vali, tu per quello che sei.
> ...


grazie otella, sei una ragazza molto saggia, devo rileggermi tutto quello che mi avete scritto e cominciare la mia strada...ma come fa male, non so se finirà mai questo senso di vuoto, dolore, mi sembra di essere stata investita da un treno....Quando passa tutto?non ce la faccio più
un abbraccio
grazie

ps: molto divertente, ma non riesco a ridere nemmeno su queste cose, appena ho visto il vestito da sposa ho avuto il rigetto


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Maggio 2007)

*Clessy*



Clessidra1 ha detto:


> grazie otella, sei una ragazza molto saggia, devo rileggermi tutto quello che mi avete scritto e cominciare la mia strada...ma come fa male, non so se finirà mai questo senso di vuoto, dolore, mi sembra di essere stata investita da un treno....Quando passa tutto?non ce la faccio più
> un abbraccio
> grazie
> 
> ps: molto divertente, ma non riesco a ridere nemmeno su queste cose, appena ho visto il vestito da sposa ho avuto il rigetto


Ho pensato a te e sentivo il disaglio rispetto al tuo dire "non mi ha scelta quindi è meglio lei" . Forse non hai detto proprio così, ma hai detto qualcosa del genere.
E queste parole mi giravano per la testa e ne sentivo il fastidio, ma non trovavo cosa risponderti.
Poi ho trovato: ci si innamora per ragioni misteriose e non sempre chi amiamo merita, altrimenti tu non ti saresti innamorata di lui...
Di conseguenza essere prescelti o no non può essere in nessun caso un segno del nostro valore che deriva da quel che noi facciamo e da come lo facciamo e dal valore che gli diamo.

Conosci la serie Ally Mc Beal ? Se no: compra la prima serie. Ti farà piangere e ridere.
Intanto ti regalo questo..


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9y85tmXy74&mode=related&search=


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (13 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho pensato a te e sentivo il disaglio rispetto al tuo dire "non mi ha scelta quindi è meglio lei" . Forse non hai detto proprio così, ma hai detto qualcosa del genere.
> E queste parole mi giravano per la testa e ne sentivo il fastidio, ma non trovavo cosa risponderti.
> Poi ho trovato: ci si innamora per ragioni misteriose e non sempre chi amiamo merita, altrimenti tu non ti saresti innamorata di lui...
> Di conseguenza essere prescelti o no non può essere in nessun caso un segno del nostro valore che deriva da quel che noi facciamo e da come lo facciamo e dal valore che gli diamo.
> ...


 
Grazie Persa, in ogni scena ti giuro mi sono rivista...incredibile!quando toccava il vestito da spos con paura, quando era in chiesa, quando piangeva in ufficio, quando camminava per strada da sola...così, esattamente così è il mio vivere....
Ne ho visto qualche puntata, conosco poco la serie...
Sì è vero, non sempre amiamo chi ci merita, è misterioso...Ho spesso pensato che lei fosse meglio di me perchè lui l'aveva scelta, però adesso mi sono convinta che lui non la ami, come non ama me, chi ama non ha bisogno di nessun altro, tanto più nel momento in cui sceglie di sposarsi, non credi???


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (13 Maggio 2007)

*una domanda a tutti*

ma voi pensate che io lo abbia aiutato a sposarsi?nel senso che con tutto l'amore che gli ho dato ho compensato ciò che nel suo rapporto mancava? gli ho dato tante certezze, troppa energia?


----------



## Verena67 (13 Maggio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> ma voi pensate che io lo abbia aiutato a sposarsi?nel senso che con tutto l'amore che gli ho dato ho compensato ciò che nel suo rapporto mancava? gli ho dato tante certezze, troppa energia?


Sinceramente? Possibilissimo.

Proprio la tua mancanza potrebbe precipitarli nella prosaicità di un unione senza amore...

Un bacio!


----------



## Old simo (13 Maggio 2007)

*Clessidra!*



Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Questa è la classica...il lupo perde il peso ma non il vizio...Dere non hai perso nulla, *quegli uomini devono stare con quelle donne, insensibili, senza palle, che hanno bisogno di un omicolo, non un uomo*...Tu al posto della moglie gli avresti già dato un gran calcio nei maroni...Lo vedi diversamente solo perchè lui ha un alone di impossibile che le donne amano...ma se fosse stato un uomo possibile e tu la moglie, conoscendoti si ritrovava senza maroni...


Cara clessidra, piu' volte ho fatto il "bastian contrario" con te, pur rispettando profondamente il tuo dolore, perchè so come si sta male! Beh anche stavolta devo andare "contro corrente": credi che chi perdoni un tradimento sia una donna insensibile e senza palle? beh mi dispiace ma io l'ho fatto(ho perdonato!), e non sono affatto insensibile, e forse ci vuole piu' coraggio a perdonare che a mollare tutto! Posso capire la tua rabbia e il tuo dolore, ma chi perdona, non è detto che lo faccia perchè ha bisogno di un omuncolo...io ho perdonato perchè molto molto innamorata! Non conoscono i due in questione, o meglio li "conosco" attraverso la tua versione, che è, ovviamente, soggettiva e vista dal tuo punto di vista. Più volte ti ho detto che LUI non è stato corretto (come gran parte dei traditori), che lui è stato quel che è stato...ma ha scelto...e se invece il loro matrimonio durasse per tutta la vita? e mettiamo che si lasciassero tra 3 mesi, e lui tornasse da te, tu lo riaccoglieresti? Beh se la tua risposta fosse positiva...allora saresti tu a non avere palle! Perdonare non è semplice, non è affatto semplice! Sai ad ottobre ci sposeremo...ci ho pensato tanto e tanto a questa cosa...e se ho deciso di fare questo passo, non è per debolezza, ma perchè credo ancora nei nostri 9 anni e mezzo di rapporto! Ovviamente so che non sarà tutto rose e fiori, ma la vita non lo è mai...e so anche(come lo sa lui) che un altro sbaglio vorrebbe dire la fine! Mi dispiace aver letto tutte queste cose negative sul matrimonio e sulla cerimonia in sè(anche se x alcune cose sono d'accordo!)...
Clessi, volta pagina, lo so che fa male, lo so credimi! ma cosi' non ne verrai mai fuori!
Simo.


----------



## Old simo (13 Maggio 2007)

*Clessidra!*



Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Questa è la classica...il lupo perde il peso ma non il vizio...Dere non hai perso nulla, *quegli uomini devono stare con quelle donne, insensibili, senza palle, che hanno bisogno di un omicolo, non un uomo*...Tu al posto della moglie gli avresti già dato un gran calcio nei maroni...Lo vedi diversamente solo perchè lui ha un alone di impossibile che le donne amano...ma se fosse stato un uomo possibile e tu la moglie, conoscendoti si ritrovava senza maroni...


Cara clessidra, piu' volte ho fatto il "bastian contrario" con te, pur rispettando profondamente il tuo dolore, perchè so come si sta male! Beh anche stavolta devo andare "contro corrente": credi che chi perdoni un tradimento sia una donna insensibile e senza palle? beh mi dispiace ma io l'ho fatto(ho perdonato!), e non sono affatto insensibile, e forse ci vuole piu' coraggio a perdonare che a mollare tutto! Posso capire la tua rabbia e il tuo dolore, ma chi perdona, non è detto che lo faccia perchè ha bisogno di un omuncolo...io ho perdonato perchè molto molto innamorata! Non conoscono i due in questione, o meglio li "conosco" attraverso la tua versione, che è, ovviamente, soggettiva e vista dal tuo punto di vista. Più volte ti ho detto che LUI non è stato corretto (come gran parte dei traditori), che lui è stato quel che è stato...ma ha scelto...e se invece il loro matrimonio durasse per tutta la vita? e mettiamo che si lasciassero tra 3 mesi, e lui tornasse da te, tu lo riaccoglieresti? Beh se la tua risposta fosse positiva...allora saresti tu a non avere palle! Perdonare non è semplice, non è affatto semplice! Sai ad ottobre ci sposeremo...ci ho pensato tanto e tanto a questa cosa...e se ho deciso di fare questo passo, non è per debolezza, ma perchè credo ancora nei nostri 9 anni e mezzo di rapporto! Ovviamente so che non sarà tutto rose e fiori, ma la vita non lo è mai...e so anche(come lo sa lui) che un altro sbaglio vorrebbe dire la fine! Mi dispiace aver letto tutte queste cose negative sul matrimonio e sulla cerimonia in sè(anche se x alcune cose sono d'accordo!)...
Clessi, volta pagina, lo so che fa male, lo so credimi! ma cosi' non ne verrai mai fuori!
Simo.


----------



## Old simo (13 Maggio 2007)

*SCUSATE*

il doppio post, non so come mai ma a vole ne scrive 2!
Simo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Maggio 2007)

*a titolo personale*



simo ha detto:


> Cara clessidra, piu' volte ho fatto il "bastian contrario" con te, pur rispettando profondamente il tuo dolore, perchè so come si sta male! Beh anche stavolta devo andare "contro corrente": credi che chi perdoni un tradimento sia una donna insensibile e senza palle? beh mi dispiace ma io l'ho fatto(ho perdonato!), e non sono affatto insensibile, e forse ci vuole piu' coraggio a perdonare che a mollare tutto! Posso capire la tua rabbia e il tuo dolore, ma chi perdona, non è detto che lo faccia perchè ha bisogno di un omuncolo...io ho perdonato perchè molto molto innamorata! Non conoscono i due in questione, o meglio li "conosco" attraverso la tua versione, che è, ovviamente, soggettiva e vista dal tuo punto di vista. Più volte ti ho detto che LUI non è stato corretto (come gran parte dei traditori), che lui è stato quel che è stato...ma ha scelto...e se invece il loro matrimonio durasse per tutta la vita? e mettiamo che si lasciassero tra 3 mesi, e lui tornasse da te, tu lo riaccoglieresti? Beh se la tua risposta fosse positiva...allora saresti tu a non avere palle! Perdonare non è semplice, non è affatto semplice! Sai ad ottobre ci sposeremo...ci ho pensato tanto e tanto a questa cosa...e se ho deciso di fare questo passo, non è per debolezza, ma perchè credo ancora nei nostri 9 anni e mezzo di rapporto! Ovviamente so che non sarà tutto rose e fiori, ma la vita non lo è mai...e so anche(come lo sa lui) che un altro sbaglio vorrebbe dire la fine! Mi dispiace aver letto tutte queste cose negative sul matrimonio e sulla cerimonia in sè(anche se x alcune cose sono d'accordo!)...
> Clessi, volta pagina, lo so che fa male, lo so credimi! ma cosi' non ne verrai mai fuori!
> Simo.


Il matrimonio ha un valore, ma lo ha molto di più lo stare insieme per libera scelta e per reciproco impegno. E' la quotidianeità a dare valore allo stare insieme.
E pensare che chi decide di sposarsi lo faccia sempre spinto da un amore reciproco mi sembra illusorio.
Mesi fa ho contestato Ari, che pensavo considerasse questo stare insieme come privo di valore, perché nel mio realismo non c'è nessuna idea di fare una graduatoria tra matrimoni basati sul Grande Amore e quelli basati su altro (affetto, condivisione, progetti...). Perciò questa mia è solo una constatazione e non è detto che non si viva meglio senza enfasi e con maggior senso della realtà.
Le nozze, nel senso di cerimonia, sono spesso arricchite da una sovrastruttura ridicola alla ricerca di costruire un giorno da film che rende patetici i protagonisti.
Le persone hanno diritto al rispetto, ma chi si presenta a "La corrida" ha deciso di mettersi alla berlina. Assistendo a molte cerimonie ho provato lo stesso senso di fastidio.


----------



## Old simo (13 Maggio 2007)

*Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il matrimonio ha un valore, ma lo ha molto di più lo stare insieme per libera scelta e per reciproco impegno. E' la quotidianeità a dare valore allo stare insieme.
> E pensare che chi decide di sposarsi lo faccia sempre spinto da un amore reciproco mi sembra illusorio.
> Mesi fa ho contestato Ari, che pensavo considerasse questo stare insieme come privo di valore, perché nel mio realismo non c'è nessuna idea di fare una graduatoria tra matrimoni basati sul Grande Amore e quelli basati su altro (affetto, condivisione, progetti...). Perciò questa mia è solo una constatazione e non è detto che non si viva meglio senza enfasi e con maggior senso della realtà.
> Le nozze, nel senso di cerimonia, sono spesso arricchite da una sovrastruttura ridicola alla ricerca di costruire un giorno da film che rende patetici i protagonisti.
> Le persone hanno diritto al rispetto, ma chi si presenta a "La corrida" ha deciso di mettersi alla berlina. Assistendo a molte cerimonie ho provato lo stesso senso di fastidio.


 
Persa, sono pienamente d'accordo con te! Il matrimonio per me ha valore in quanto impegno reciproco e, ovviamente, libero. So anche che non tutti sono spinti a sposarsi da Amore, (pensa che il fratello di una mia carissima amica si è sposato ed aveva un'altra!), anche la mia è una semplice constatazione, dal mio punto di vista! Pero' credo anche che non sia giusto pensare (almeno non di tutti!) che chi perdona non ha palle! Il mio intervento era riferito soprattutto a questo. Per quanto riguarda la cerimonia...penso anch'io che in alcuni casi si rasenti il ridicolo...ma anche quelle sono scelte personali! 
Simo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Maggio 2007)

*perdonare*



simo ha detto:


> Persa, sono pienamente d'accordo con te! Il matrimonio per me ha valore in quanto impegno reciproco e, ovviamente, libero. So anche che non tutti sono spinti a sposarsi da Amore, (pensa che il fratello di una mia carissima amica si è sposato ed aveva un'altra!), anche la mia è una semplice constatazione, dal mio punto di vista! Pero' credo anche che non sia giusto pensare (almeno non di tutti!) che chi perdona non ha palle! Il mio intervento era riferito soprattutto a questo. Per quanto riguarda la cerimonia...penso anch'io che in alcuni casi si rasenti il ridicolo...ma anche quelle sono scelte personali!
> Simo.


Ci sono tradimenti e tradimenti e perdono e perdono.
Così come ci sono diversi tipi di tradimento e soprattutto comportamenti del traditore dopo il tradimento, così ci sono molti tipi di perdono.
C'è chi è mosso dall'amore e chi dalla convenienza.
C'è chi comprende le "ragioni" del traditore e chi semplicemente rimuove...
Credo che il tuo caso sia molto diverso da quello della sposa nel castello di ieri..


----------



## Old simo (14 Maggio 2007)

*Persa...*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ci sono tradimenti e tradimenti e perdono e perdono.
> Così come ci sono diversi tipi di tradimento e soprattutto comportamenti del traditore dopo il tradimento, così ci sono molti tipi di perdono.
> C'è chi è mosso dall'amore e chi dalla convenienza.
> C'è chi comprende le "ragioni" del traditore e chi semplicemente rimuove...
> Credo che il tuo caso sia molto diverso da quello della sposa nel castello di ieri..


 
è vero ci sono vari tipi di perdono, e forse anche di tradimento (anche se in linea generale, sempre tradimento rimane!)...il mio "percorso" (è così che lo chiamo!) verso il perdono non è semplice, ma devo dire che lui mi sta aiutando molto...è come se il nostro rapporto fosse ripartito da zero...lui è molto piu' premuroso nei miei confronti, nonostante io abbia ancora dei "momenti bui", momenti in cui sto ancora male...ci stiamo riscoprendo...solo a volte ho una gran paura!!!! ma forse è normale...non so! comunque devo dire che se sto riuscendo a superare questo dolore è anche grazie a tutti voi, mi siete stati molto vicini, tutti! Grazie Persa!
Un abbraccio, Simo. 
P.S. è da un po' che penso di aprire un thread proprio per dirvi tutto cio' che penso di voi...tranquilli cose positive!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Presto lo faro'!


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (14 Maggio 2007)

simo ha detto:


> Cara clessidra, piu' volte ho fatto il "bastian contrario" con te, pur rispettando profondamente il tuo dolore, perchè so come si sta male! Beh anche stavolta devo andare "contro corrente": credi che chi perdoni un tradimento sia una donna insensibile e senza palle? beh mi dispiace ma io l'ho fatto(ho perdonato!), e non sono affatto insensibile, e forse ci vuole piu' coraggio a perdonare che a mollare tutto! Posso capire la tua rabbia e il tuo dolore, ma chi perdona, non è detto che lo faccia perchè ha bisogno di un omuncolo...io ho perdonato perchè molto molto innamorata! Non conoscono i due in questione, o meglio li "conosco" attraverso la tua versione, che è, ovviamente, soggettiva e vista dal tuo punto di vista. Più volte ti ho detto che LUI non è stato corretto (come gran parte dei traditori), che lui è stato quel che è stato...ma ha scelto...e se invece il loro matrimonio durasse per tutta la vita? e mettiamo che si lasciassero tra 3 mesi, e lui tornasse da te, tu lo riaccoglieresti? Beh se la tua risposta fosse positiva...allora saresti tu a non avere palle! Perdonare non è semplice, non è affatto semplice! Sai ad ottobre ci sposeremo...ci ho pensato tanto e tanto a questa cosa...e se ho deciso di fare questo passo, non è per debolezza, ma perchè credo ancora nei nostri 9 anni e mezzo di rapporto! Ovviamente so che non sarà tutto rose e fiori, ma la vita non lo è mai...e so anche(come lo sa lui) che un altro sbaglio vorrebbe dire la fine! Mi dispiace aver letto tutte queste cose negative sul matrimonio e sulla cerimonia in sè(anche se x alcune cose sono d'accordo!)...
> Clessi, volta pagina, lo so che fa male, lo so credimi! ma cosi' non ne verrai mai fuori!
> Simo.


Non so di quale tradimento tu sia stata vittima, ma qui io parlavo di vere e proprie storie parallele, di doppie vite e in ogni caso mi riferivo al caso specifico di dererum in cui la moglie si è trovata tradita per due volte di seguito. Perdonare è lecito, poi dipende anche dalle motivazioni e dal significato che ha avuto il tradimento.
Scusa se ti sei sentita coinvolta e offesa, non era mia intenzione. ogni storia è a sè e non esiste una verità assoluta. Non sono nessuno per giudicare, i rapporti umani sono tutto e il contrario di tutto, altrimenti non si parlerebbe di sfera irrazionale.
Auguri!


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (14 Maggio 2007)

*ma nemmeno un po'....*



Clessidra1 ha detto:


> *Quello che mi fa rabbia è che con lui mi sono sentita una vera donna, desiderata, "amata" come mai da nessuno e con lui mi sentivo bellissima e raggiante...Adesso francamente la delusione nasce anche dall'idea che alla fine o io o un'altra per lui non cambiava e quindi non è vero che ha rischiato tanto (di essere scoperto) per me quindi non gli piacevo tanto davvero....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clessidra lui puo' averti fatta sentire desiderata come mai prima di allora...ma lui ha desiderato solo quello che avevi fra le gambe...hai ragione...un altra o te non cambiava nulla per svuotarsi le palle...e la moglie non e' da invidiare...perche' e' quella che oltre a essere considerata il "buco fisso" e' anche la massaia di casa...che cucina....che pulisce casa...che gli lava i vestiti sporchi delle macchie di seme e di rossetto provocato dalle sue performance con altre donne che si sentono desiderate...ma semrpe e solo per quello che hanno fra le gambe...
tu non gli piacevi tanto...tu gli piacevi eccome...ma non ha mai potuto ne mai potra' apprezzarti per quello che vali realmente Clessidra...
Tu come Rita pensi di non essere bella come lui ti faceva credere perche' poi e' successo quel che e' successo...
Mentre invece Clessidra tu ancora lo devi trovare uno che ti faccia sentire desiderata come non mai....questo e' stato solo uno squallido capitolo...che si chiude con un matrimonio che lascia il tempo che trova...
Tu speri che per te ci sia qualcuno di meglio Clessidra?Non c'e' ne bisogno di sperarlo...perche' e' certamente cosi...ora hai un metro di paragone per capire la differenza fra chi ti desidera per cio' che hai fra le gambe...e chi invece ti fa sentire desiderata oltre che per quello anche per la tua richezza interiore...
c'e' ne sono tanti di Uomini liberi al mondo Clessidra...loro compito e' corteggiare/desiderare/essere gelosi anche se ancora non si sta insieme....compito della Donna invece e'  farsi desiderare/concedersi un pezzettino di piu' per volta/fargli capire cio' che si vuole/farlo ingelosire/essere complice...compito di entrambi e' rispettarsi...
Quindi Clessidra non invidiare una donna che ha trovato un pezzo di piombo placcato in oro...renditi conto che tu ti sei liberata di un peso morto...che lentamente ri avrebbe portata a fondo...perche' amarsi e' sentirsi ogni giorno sempre piu' vivi... e non morire di monotonia e non fare piu' piccoli peccati ogni giorno che passa...


----------



## Verena67 (14 Maggio 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Clessidra lui puo' averti fatta sentire desiderata come mai prima di allora...ma lui ha desiderato solo quello che avevi fra le gambe...hai ragione...un altra o te non cambiava nulla per svuotarsi le palle...e la moglie non e' da invidiare...perche' e' quella che oltre a essere considerata il "buco fisso" e' anche la massaia di casa...che cucina....che pulisce casa...che gli lava i vestiti sporchi delle macchie di seme e di rossetto provocato dalle sue performance con altre donne che si sentono desiderate...ma semrpe e solo per quello che hanno fra le gambe...
> tu non gli piacevi tanto...tu gli piacevi eccome...ma non ha mai potuto ne mai potra' apprezzarti per quello che vali realmente Clessidra...
> Tu come Rita pensi di non essere bella come lui ti faceva credere perche' poi e' successo quel che e' successo...
> Mentre invece Clessidra tu ancora lo devi trovare uno che ti faccia sentire desiderata come non mai....questo e' stato solo uno squallido capitolo...che si chiude con un matrimonio che lascia il tempo che trova...
> ...


Scusa TBT ma sto linguaggio da postribolo mi da ' veramente fastidio, moderati!
Riflette un modo di vedere la vita veramente denigrativo della donna - che sia moglie o amante, ma comunque donna - e non è degno di te!


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (14 Maggio 2007)

*Verena*

Verena mi scuso se il linguaggio puo' dar fastidio...ma se questo serve a far comprendere a Clessidra per cosa sta sprecando tempo e occasioni ben venga...perche' sia lei che Rita mi sembra abbiano bisogno di capire chi realmente abbiano "perso" invece che sentirsi come il titanic che ha schivato l'icerbag loro si sentono come il titanic che non ha frenato in tempo e si e' sfracellato contro il porto d'arrivo...e non mi pare che il passare del tempo abbia un effetto benefico su di loro...


----------



## Bruja (15 Maggio 2007)

*E' indubbio*

Se un uomo vuole raggiungere qualunque risultato con una donna, usa ciò che ha di meglio come strategia e tattica del corteggiamento.... dipende poi dalla sua capacità di seduzione e dalla sua eventuale dissimulazione il successo che conseguirà!
Bruja


----------



## Nobody (15 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Se un uomo vuole raggiungere qualunque risultato con una donna, usa ciò che ha di meglio come strategia e tattica del corteggiamento.... dipende poi dalla sua capacità di seduzione e dalla sua eventuale dissimulazione il successo che conseguirà!
> Bruja


Il discorso è giusto. Se si possiede un pò di sensibilità e si riesce a percepire di cosa realmente ha bisogno una determinata donna, se si vuol sedurla ci si crea una specie di "fantasma" che aderisce a quell'immagine, e con un pò di pazienza si giunge alla meta.
Ma vale anche per una donna che vuol sedurre un uomo. Anche se, senza dubbio, siete in forte vantaggio. A voi generalmente (ma non sempre) necessitano meno tattiche


----------



## Lettrice (15 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Se un uomo vuole raggiungere qualunque risultato con una donna, usa ciò che ha di meglio come strategia e tattica del corteggiamento.... dipende poi dalla sua capacità di seduzione e dalla sua eventuale dissimulazione il successo che conseguirà!
> Bruja


Bruja ti ci vedo troppo a scrivere un libro "Dell'amore, delle relazioni e  dell'arte della dissimulazione"


----------



## Bruja (15 Maggio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Bruja ti ci vedo troppo a scrivere un libro "Dell'amore, delle relazioni e dell'arte della dissimulazione"


Ma tesoro c'è una concorrenza spietata, e poi, nell'editoria ci ho lavorato, sò cosa serve per essere pubblicati....... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (15 Maggio 2007)

[


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (15 Maggio 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Clessidra lui puo' averti fatta sentire desiderata come mai prima di allora...ma lui ha desiderato solo quello che avevi fra le gambe...hai ragione...un altra o te non cambiava nulla per svuotarsi le palle...e la moglie non e' da invidiare...perche' e' quella che oltre a essere considerata il "buco fisso" e' anche la massaia di casa...che cucina....che pulisce casa...che gli lava i vestiti sporchi delle macchie di seme e di rossetto provocato dalle sue performance con altre donne che si sentono desiderate...ma semrpe e solo per quello che hanno fra le gambe...
> tu non gli piacevi tanto...tu gli piacevi eccome...ma non ha mai potuto ne mai potra' apprezzarti per quello che vali realmente Clessidra...
> Tu come Rita pensi di non essere bella come lui ti faceva credere perche' poi e' successo quel che e' successo...
> Mentre invece Clessidra tu ancora lo devi trovare uno che ti faccia sentire desiderata come non mai....questo e' stato solo uno squallido capitolo...che si chiude con un matrimonio che lascia il tempo che trova...
> ...


Per la serie ho buttato oltre un anno e mezzo della mia vita, ma non importa...(??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )serve di esperienza! Cmq in mia difesa posso dirti che solo sesso non può essere stato, o è pazzo...o è pazzo. Non si sta dietro ad una per così tanto, poi per conquistarmi...ne ha passate. Non è stato amore ma nemmeno solo sesso. Insomma mica sono stata sempre rose e fiori con lui soprattutto i primi tempi, anzi........pianti e insofferenze manifestate? tantissime....A milano non ci sono problemi a recuperarti una storia superficiale mensile, serale.....perchè insistere con me...???che poi alla fine avrei potuto innamorarmi (come ho fatto) e rovinargli la vita stile attrazione fatale??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Per il resto ti ringrazio per il buon auspicio a trovarmi qualcuno degno di me, questo sì....è un suggeriemnto molto gradito, la mia base di partenza per il futuro.
un caro saluto


----------



## Old Ari (15 Maggio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> per la serie ho buttato oltre un anno e mezzo della mia vita, ma non importa...???serve di esperienza! Cmq in mia difesa posso dirti che secondo me solo sesso non può essere stato, o è pazzo...o è pazzo. Non è stato amore ma nemmeno solo sesso. Insomma mica sono stata sempre rose e fiori, anzi........pianti e insofferenze manifestate? tantissime....A milano non ci sono problemi a recuperarti una storia superficiale mensile, perchè insistere con me...???che poi alla fine avrei potuto innamorarmi e rovinargli la vita stile attrazzione fatale???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ciao tesoro,
tranquilla, non è stato davvero solo sesso.
Per il solo sesso ti basta un mese o due, per il solo sesso non metti in pericolo la tua relazione, per il solo sesso non stai nenahc eun giorno ad ascoltare paturnie e soprattutto per il solo sesso poi ti stufi presto.
Non era forse amore come dici, ma non era solo sesso.
Insomma quest'uomo probabilmente è stato fortemente attratto da te e magari se non ci fosse stata l'altra sareste stati insieme per gli stessi motivi per cui è stato con te un anno e per gli stessi motivi per cui sta con la fidanzata.
Amore? No, qualcos'altro, ma neanche quello che si prova con le donnine in mezzo alla strada.
Un bacio


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (15 Maggio 2007)

Ari ha detto:


> Ciao tesoro,
> tranquilla, non è stato davvero solo sesso.
> Per il solo sesso ti basta un mese o due, per il solo sesso non metti in pericolo la tua relazione, per il solo sesso non stai nenahc eun giorno ad ascoltare paturnie e soprattutto per il solo sesso poi ti stufi presto.
> Non era forse amore come dici, ma non era solo sesso.
> ...


Ciao Ari,
sì lo credo anche io...tu come stai?


----------



## Old Angel (15 Maggio 2007)

Non per essere un guasta feste però mi piacerebbe anche capire, cmque è da valutare una persona che stava con un piede in due scarpe, non avendo manco legami legali, ma se lui avesse scelto te poi tu avresti avuto fiducia di una persona del genere?


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (15 Maggio 2007)

*Angel...*

Angel mi ha rubato la domanda dalla bocca!


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (15 Maggio 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Non per essere un guasta feste però mi piacerebbe anche capire, cmque è da valutare una persona che stava con un piede in due scarpe, non avendo manco legami legali, ma se lui avesse scelto te poi tu avresti avuto fiducia di una persona del genere?


E' una cosa che mi sono chiesta più volte e ancora mi chiedo. Probabilemnte tanto serenamente con lui non sarei stata, però nella vita non metterei la mano sul fuoco cmq con nessuno, sono un po' malfidente a priori....Se però mi avesse scelto superando convenzioni e preparazioni matrimoniali e facendo saltare un matrimonio, sì mi sarei fidata di lui, perchè per come è fatto sarebbe stato davvero un gesto contro la sua natura e quindi mi avrebbe dimostrato di essere davvero innamorato, senza barriere alcune...


----------



## Old alessia76 (15 Maggio 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Non per essere un guasta feste però mi piacerebbe anche capire, cmque è da valutare una persona che stava con un piede in due scarpe, non avendo manco legami legali, ma se lui avesse scelto te poi tu avresti avuto fiducia di una persona del genere?


questo allora dovrebbe essere valido in ogni tradimento.
mia nonna diceva che il numero pari ( il due ) non vince mai in amore. o resta il 1 o arriva un'altro dispari, il 3.
credo dipenda da come si tradisce e da come si vive la storia con la numero due.. 
sono una traditrice che crede di non farlo piu. non si dovrebbe piu fidare nessuno di me?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Maggio 2007)

*Dipende*



alessia76 ha detto:


> questo allora dovrebbe essere valido in ogni tradimento.
> mia nonna diceva che il numero pari ( il due ) non vince mai in amore. o resta il 1 o arriva un'altro dispari, il 3.
> credo dipenda da come si tradisce e da come si vive la storia con la numero due..
> sono una traditrice che crede di non farlo piu. non si dovrebbe piu fidare nessuno di me?


Dipende da come hai vissuto il tradimento e da ciò che hai imparato...
Tu ti fidi di te?


----------



## Lettrice (15 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dipende da come hai vissuto il tradimento e da ciò che hai imparato...
> *Tu ti fidi di te?[/*quote]
> 
> Io molto spesso mi guardo con sospetto


----------



## Old alessia76 (15 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dipende da come hai vissuto il tradimento e da ciò che hai imparato...
> Tu ti fidi di te?


mmm che bella domanda.
si, se sono innamorata. 
spero di aver imparato a uscire dalle storie finite prima di fare pasticci ulteriori.
spero.

anzi, non mi fido


----------



## Bruja (16 Maggio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Dipende da come hai vissuto il tradimento e da ciò che hai imparato...
> ...


----------



## Old Ari (16 Maggio 2007)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Ciao Ari,
> sì lo credo anche io...tu come stai?


Ciao Clessy,
una vera schifezza grazie.
Ho il cuore di cartoncino.
Comunque...è vero che se avesse scelto te non avresti avuto la certezza della sua serietà.....
Ma sono considerazioni che io non farei dato e considerato che dovrebbero farle tutte le persone qui dentro, da chi ha perdonato a chi è stato tradito a chi ha tradito.
Certo, sono problemi reali, la mancanza di fiducia, ma non vedo perchè, se lui avesse scelto te, nel tuo caso dovrebbe essere una situazione insuperabile.
Poi, che non sarebbe stato tutto rose e fiori lo sappiamo tutti, ma qualcuno ha forse preteso il contrario?


----------



## Old Angel (16 Maggio 2007)

Ari ha detto:


> Ciao Clessy,
> una vera schifezza grazie.
> Ho il cuore di cartoncino.
> Comunque...è vero che se avesse scelto te non avresti avuto la certezza della sua serietà.....
> ...


Sai la mia era una domanda perchè volevo capire il pensiero del amante, libero da impegni, dal mio punto di vista io si sono tradito ma allo stesso tempo è tradito anche lui che cmque ha delle speranze, il traditore nel caso di Clessy è riuscito così bene a mentire che ha portato l'altra sull'altare, quindi ne presumo che cmque conduceva una vita più che tranquilla, e a casa faceva l'innamorato con l'altra, da parte mia io sto provando a tenere su un matrimonio...tenendo presente che ci sono figli quindi ho anche dei doveri morali che mi spingono a farlo....ma la fiducia sinceramente si trova sotto le scarpe, proprio perchè ho imparato a mie spese quanto un traditore è bravo a mentire, per quello mi chiedevo un fatto un rapporto basato sull'adrenalina....ma dopo sapendo cosa è capace di fare, come potresti viverlo il rapporto? per tutta la fiducia che potresti dare cmque il ragionevole dubbio per un ritardo o per chissa che altro non ti verrebbe? sarebbe sano cominciare un rapporto così?


----------



## Verena67 (16 Maggio 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Sai la mia era una domanda perchè volevo capire il pensiero del amante, libero da impegni, dal mio punto di vista io si sono tradito ma allo stesso tempo è tradito anche lui che cmque ha delle speranze, il traditore nel caso di Clessy è riuscito così bene a mentire che ha portato l'altra sull'altare, quindi ne presumo che cmque conduceva una vita più che tranquilla, e a casa faceva l'innamorato con l'altra, da parte mia io sto provando a tenere su un matrimonio...tenendo presente che ci sono figli quindi ho anche dei doveri morali che mi spingono a farlo....ma la fiducia sinceramente si trova sotto le scarpe, proprio perchè ho imparato a mie spese quanto un traditore è bravo a mentire, per quello mi chiedevo un fatto un rapporto basato sull'adrenalina....ma dopo sapendo cosa è capace di fare, come potresti viverlo il rapporto? per tutta la fiducia che potresti dare cmque il ragionevole dubbio per un ritardo o per chissa che altro non ti verrebbe? sarebbe sano cominciare un rapporto così?


 
Sei tradito? La storia di tua moglie continua? 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Comunque la tua a me sembra una domanda legittima. Il tradimento a lungo dare macchia tutto, fiducia e abbandono. Puo' essere che porti ad un limpidissimo secondo matrimonio, ma secondo me un'ombra di dubbio resta a prescindere.


Un bacio!


----------



## Old Ari (16 Maggio 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Sai la mia era una domanda perchè volevo capire il pensiero del amante, libero da impegni, dal mio punto di vista io si sono tradito ma allo stesso tempo è tradito anche lui che cmque ha delle speranze, il traditore nel caso di Clessy è riuscito così bene a mentire che ha portato l'altra sull'altare, quindi ne presumo che cmque conduceva una vita più che tranquilla, e a casa faceva l'innamorato con l'altra, da parte mia io sto provando a tenere su un matrimonio...tenendo presente che ci sono figli quindi ho anche dei doveri morali che mi spingono a farlo....ma la fiducia sinceramente si trova sotto le scarpe, proprio perchè ho imparato a mie spese quanto un traditore è bravo a mentire, per quello mi chiedevo un fatto un rapporto basato sull'adrenalina....ma dopo sapendo cosa è capace di fare, come potresti viverlo il rapporto? per tutta la fiducia che potresti dare cmque il ragionevole dubbio per un ritardo o per chissa che altro non ti verrebbe? sarebbe sano cominciare un rapporto così?


Se fosse come dici, ovevro che hai la fiducia sotto le scarpe e che stai provando a tenere su un matrimonio, non stai facendo un buon lavoro. Sempre perchè un matrimonio si ricostruisce ed è  dovere morale ricostruirlo se è l'obiettivo comune della coppia se si vuole davvero..... 
Per Clessy e amico, beh non è  che lo stavano proprio cominciando il rapporto, era un anno che si frequentavano...
Comunque, questo discorso dovresti farlo a chiunque qui dentro. Come possono riacquistare fiducia le persone tradite, e solitamente si spinge a fare questo, non vedo perchè non potesse farlo Clessy. Per amore lo si fa se lo si crede davvero.

Inoltre, una domanda fuori coro è la seguente: Se leggiamo che una persona non è più interssato al proprio matrimonio e che si innamore di un'altro/a non va bene. Se leggiamo che uno dopo un periodo in cui ha "provato" a ricostruire dopo il tradimento, ma poi lascia il matrimonio per l'amante non va bene. Ora mi chiedo. Ma come dovrebbe funzionare allora? In ogni situazione non va comunque bene.
Ovvero, se uno non ama più il compagno è facile che cominci ad amare un'altra persona, e in qualcunque modo venga gestita la cosa è sbagliato.


----------



## Old Angel (16 Maggio 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> *Sei tradito? La storia di tua moglie continua?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beh spero di no 

	
	
		
		
	


	





No quello che intendevo, che comprendo quando un rapporto è morto allora magari si finisce per tradire e magari si riesce a crearsi anche una nuova vita, ma quando il traditore conduce tranquillamente una doppia vita, i traditi alla fine sono 2 il compagno è l'amante, e questo cmque secondo me dovrebbe dare da pensare....e non poco.


----------



## Bruja (16 Maggio 2007)

*Ari*

La sensazione che non vada bene comunque è viziata da un presupposto...... hai detto che perchè le cose funzionino bisogna essere in due a volerlo, ma non sempre è possibile avere la sicurezza che due che ci provano siano in buonafede, o foirse lo sono ma non si rendono conto che in realtà sono "fuori" dal desiderio di ricompattare la coppia.
Per rendersene conto serve sia autoanalisi che autocritica, due qualità che un tradimento tende sempre a rendere latitanti!
Bruja


----------



## Old Angel (16 Maggio 2007)

Ari ha detto:


> Se fosse come dici, ovevro che hai la fiducia sotto le scarpe e che stai provando a tenere su un matrimonio, non stai facendo un buon lavoro. Sempre perchè un matrimonio si ricostruisce ed è  dovere morale ricostruirlo se è l'obiettivo comune della coppia se si vuole davvero.....
> Per Clessy e amico, beh non è  che lo stavano proprio cominciando il rapporto, era un anno che si frequentavano...
> Comunque, questo discorso dovresti farlo a chiunque qui dentro. Come possono riacquistare fiducia le persone tradite, e solitamente si spinge a fare questo, non vedo perchè non potesse farlo Clessy. Per amore lo si fa se lo si crede davvero.
> 
> ...


Beh la fiducia non la ritrovi da un giorno all'altro per tutta la buona volontà che ci puoi mettere, con il tempo vedremo.


----------



## Old Ari (16 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> La sensazione che non vada bene comunque è viziata da un presupposto...... hai detto che perchè le cose funzionino bisogna essere in due a volerlo, ma non sempre è possibile avere la sicurezza che due che ci provano siano in buonafede, o foirse lo sono ma non si rendono conto che in realtà sono "fuori" dal desiderio di ricompattare la coppia.
> Per rendersene conto serve sia autoanalisi che autocritica, due qualità che un tradimento tende sempre a rendere latitanti!
> Bruja


Concordo pienamente. In entrambi i casi, di matrimonio in ricostruzione e di nuovo rapporto in fasce.


----------



## Old Ari (16 Maggio 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Beh la fiducia non la ritrovi da un giorno all'altro per tutta la buona volontà che ci puoi mettere, con il tempo vedremo.


Infatti.
E' quello che avrebbe fatto anche la nostra amica. Magari l'avrebbe ritrovata prima o magari dopo di te, per ognuno il tempo è relativo alla propria situazione.


----------



## Old Angel (16 Maggio 2007)

Ari ha detto:


> Se fosse come dici, ovevro che hai la fiducia sotto le scarpe e che stai provando a tenere su un matrimonio, non stai facendo un buon lavoro. Sempre perchè un matrimonio si ricostruisce ed è  dovere morale ricostruirlo se è l'obiettivo comune della coppia se si vuole davvero.....
> Per Clessy e amico, beh non è  che lo stavano proprio cominciando il rapporto, era un anno che si frequentavano...
> Comunque, questo discorso dovresti farlo a chiunque qui dentro. Come possono riacquistare fiducia le persone tradite, e solitamente si spinge a fare questo, non vedo perchè non potesse farlo Clessy. Per amore lo si fa se lo si crede davvero.
> 
> ...


Io in quel senso sono sempre stato a favore, non accetto il tradimento ma comprendo che un amore possa finire e si possa ricominciare con un altro rapporto, non voglio fare di tutta un erba un fascio, ma meditare su un tipo di traditore che cmque vuole e pretende vivere una doppia vita...tranquilla facendo i propri comodi...raccontando frottole al suo/a compagno e alla suo/a amante.


----------



## Old Ari (16 Maggio 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Io in quel senso sono sempre stato a favore, non accetto il tradimento ma comprendo che un amore possa finire e si possa ricominciare con un altro rapporto, non voglio fare di tutta un erba un fascio, ma meditare su un tipo di traditore che cmque vuole e pretende vivere una doppia vita...tranquilla facendo i propri comodi...raccontando frottole al suo/a compagno e alla suo/a amante.


Già, quello purtroppo non lo si potrà mai sapere (se racconta balle a entrambbe), come ci insegna appunto la "povera" sposina dell'amico di Clessy.


----------



## Old Angel (16 Maggio 2007)

Detto così terra terra....nel mio caso lei ci voleva tutti e due...finchè noia non ci separi.


----------



## Old Angel (16 Maggio 2007)

Ari ha detto:


> Già, quello purtroppo non lo si potrà mai sapere (se racconta balle a entrambbe), come ci insegna appunto la "povera" sposina dell'amico di Clessy.


il tradimento è menzogna...concordi con me allora che i traditi erano 2?


----------



## Verena67 (16 Maggio 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Detto così terra terra....nel mio caso lei ci voleva tutti e due...finchè noia non ci separi.


 
Sai, probabilmente tua moglie ha fatto questo ragionamento: mi tengo la famiglia, con tutto ciò che comporta (serenità dei figli, economica, etc. etc.), e l'amante, che soddisfa i miei bisogni di intimità emotiva (l'sms, la telefonata, etc.) e fisici (si sa che il sesso adulterino ha solitamente una marcia in piu'...).

Non voglio giustificarla, è il piu' egoista dei ragionamenti. Ma capita che lo si faccia 

	
	
		
		
	


	





P.S. Di solito non si parte così, l'Altro diventa il Grande Amore...ma quando il Grande Amore si rivela in tutta la sua consistenza, ecco che si scende, prosaicamente, al ragionamento di cui sopra...difficilmente pero' simili aggiustamenti resistono nel tempo.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Bacio!


----------



## Old Ari (16 Maggio 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> il tradimento è menzogna...concordi con me allora che i traditi erano 2?


Si il tradimento è menzogna, concordo che spessissimo i traditi sono 2.
Ma a volte, concordo che sia raramente, il tradimento è frutto di un sentimento vero reale e nascente per la nuova persona.


----------



## Old Angel (16 Maggio 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Sai, probabilmente tua moglie ha fatto questo ragionamento: mi tengo la famiglia, con tutto ciò che comporta (serenità dei figli, economica, etc. etc.), e l'amante, che soddisfa i miei bisogni di intimità emotiva (l'sms, la telefonata, etc.) e fisici (*si sa che il sesso adulterino ha solitamente una marcia in piu'.*..).
> 
> Non voglio giustificarla, è il piu' egoista dei ragionamenti. Ma capita che lo si faccia
> 
> ...


Che avesse una marcia in più è tutto da dimostrare......forse più mentale


----------



## Old Angel (16 Maggio 2007)

Ari ha detto:


> Si il tradimento è menzogna, concordo che spessissimo i traditi sono 2.
> Ma a volte, concordo che sia raramente, il tradimento è frutto di un sentimento vero reale e nascente per la nuova persona.


Che tu ci creda o no da tradito concordo pienamente con te, a patto che il traditore sia almeno sincero con l'amante e non faccia solo i suoi.....porci comodi


----------



## Old Ari (16 Maggio 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Che tu ci creda o no da tradito concordo pienamente con te, a patto che il traditore sia almeno sincero con l'amante e non faccia solo i suoi.....porci comodi


Anche io concordo con te  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Concordiamo serenamente....
Anche se io ho poco da essere serena.


----------



## Verena67 (16 Maggio 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Che avesse una marcia in più è tutto da dimostrare......forse più mentale


Beh, certo, è quasi sempre tutta una percezione 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Persona nuova, la trasgressione, etc.


Bacio!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Maggio 2007)

*infatti...*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Beh, certo, è quasi sempre tutta una percezione
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Credo che ogni esperienza sia più importante per quel che noi lasciamo che susciti in noi che per quello che realmente l'altra persona è o rappresenta ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Ma che cavolo ho detto ?


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (16 Maggio 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> il tradimento è menzogna...concordi con me allora che i traditi erano 2?


sì, i traditi erano due confermo...è stata di fatto una storia parallela


----------



## Old alessia76 (16 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Credo che ogni esperienza sia più importante per quel che noi lasciamo che susciti in noi che per quello che realmente l'altra persona è o rappresenta ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


capito. ed è vero. solo pochissime volte le due cose coincidono


----------



## MariLea (17 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Credo che ogni esperienza sia più importante per quel che noi lasciamo che susciti in noi che per quello che realmente l'altra persona è o rappresenta ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hai detto una bella cosa Persichè,
spesso infatti rimpiangiamo tanto noi, più della persona persa, noi come eravamo...
entusiasti.. fiduciosi.. sereni.. seducenti.. con tanto amore e cura in più anche verso se stessi... ecc...


----------



## Bruja (17 Maggio 2007)

*mailea*



mailea ha detto:


> hai detto una bella cosa Persichè,
> spesso infatti rimpiangiamo tanto noi, più della persona persa, noi come eravamo...
> entusiasti.. fiduciosi.. sereni.. seducenti.. con tanto amore e cura in più anche verso se stessi... ecc...


 
E' proprio così, ci manca come eravamo e ci sentivamo noi più che chi ha provocato questo stato!
Bruja


----------



## MariLea (17 Maggio 2007)

*copia/incolla sul tema*

*" l'Alchimista prese il libro, portato da qualcuno della carovana. Il volume era privo di copertina, ma lui riuscì a identificarne l'autore : Oscar Wilde. Mentre sfogliava le pagine, trovò una storia su Narciso. L'Alchimista conosceva la leggenda di Narciso, un bel giovane che tutti i giorni andava a contemplare la propria bellezza in un lago. Era talmente affascinato da se stesso che un giorno scivolò e morì annegato. Nel punto in cui cadde nacque un fiore, che fu chiamato narciso. Ma non era così che Oscar Wilde concludeva la sua storia. Egli narrava invece che, quando Narciso morì, accorsero le Oreidi - le ninfe del bosco - e videro il lago trasformato da una pozza di acqua dolce in una brocca di lacrime salate. "Perchè piangi?" domandarono le Oreidi. "Piango per Narciso," disse il lago. "Non ci stupisce che tu pianga per Narciso," soggiunsero. "Infatti mentre noi tutte lo abbiamo sempre rincorso per il bosco, tu eri l'unico ad avere la possibilità di contemplare da vicino la sua bellezza." "Ma Narciso era bello?" domandò il lago. "Chi altri meglio di te potrebbe saperlo?" risposero, sorprese, le Oreadi. "In fin dei conti, era sulle tue sponde che Narciso si sporgeva tutti i giorni." Il lago rimase per un po’ in silenzio. Infine disse : "Io piango per Narciso, ma non mi ero mai accorto che fosse bello. Piango per Narciso perché, tutte le volte che lui si sdraiava sulle mie sponde, io potevo vedere riflessa nel fondo dei suoi occhi la mia bellezza."  *


----------



## La Lupa (17 Maggio 2007)

Io ci sto pensando un sacco a questa cosa ultimamente, perchè vorrei che non fosse così, questa volta.
Vorrei fare il salto della quaglia.

Cioè... lo conosco bene quel sentimento che descrivete ed è vero: ho amato così.
Ho amato la me stessa che amava...e bla bla... ma adesso sto cercando di vedere se è diverso. E me lo pare.

Forse lo devo ai tanti anni di solitudine. Che non è che li ho passati a guardare il soffitto, ma ho cercato molto, lavorato molto, sudiato molto...

Oggi guardo M. e vedo lui. Proprio lui.
Non vedo me e quanto sto bene e quanto lo amo. Quello lo vedo se guardo me.

Invece se guardo lui, guardo proprio i suoi angoli, le sue facce, i suoi lati.

In maniera quasi fredda, se vogliamo.
E dico: questo mi piace, questo mi piace, questo... mmm... però dai, può andare... questo mi piace un sacco... e via così.

Non so ragazze, è una roba un pò strana che nemmeno io so bene come sia, la sto provando adesso, nuova nuova.

Mi sembra molto bella, però.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Maggio 2007)

*precisazione*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Credo che ogni esperienza sia più importante per *quel che noi lasciamo che susciti in noi* che per quello che realmente l'altra persona è o rappresenta ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi autocito.
Intendevo che quel che conta è la nostra disponibilità a vedere realmente quel che c'è nell'altro...

Lupa ora sei disponibile a vedere l'altro..
E' una sorta di genitorialità affettiva ...capacità di vedere quel che l'altro è e accoglierlo ...


Mica per niente mi son vestita così ..caso mai qualcuno vedesse come sono ...


----------



## MariLea (17 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi autocito.
> Intendevo che quel che conta è la nostra disponibilità a vedere realmente quel che c'è nell'altro...
> 
> Lupa ora sei disponibile a vedere l'altro..
> ...








  proprio così  

	
	
		
		
	


	






P.S. abbiamo visto... abbiamo visto...


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (17 Maggio 2007)

Ari ha detto:


> Ciao Clessy,
> una vera schifezza grazie.
> Ho il cuore di cartoncino.
> Comunque...è vero che se avesse scelto te non avresti avuto la certezza della sua serietà.....
> ...


Ciao Ari,
mi spiace tu ti senta ancora così. Io non avrei mai pensato di poter soffrire così tanto nella mia vita per amore...non pensavo di poter reggere il colpo del matrimonio ma ce la si fa a stare meglio . Da quando si è sposato, mi sento più leggera, tutte le speranze sono scomparse, ogni illusione è andata via...Se mi avesse scelto lo avrei amato anche senza certezza della sua serietà, della sua presenza eterna.....non sarebbe stato facile....ma lo avrei fatto perchè lo amo...e l'amore è rischio, è crescita, è impegno...e poi ho imparato che alle volte anche le persone che non immagini ti possano tradire...Non sono pentita di ciò che ho fatto, mi tengo i ricordi in una scatola chiusa che non apro, ma che mi hanno dato tanta gioia...certo anche tanto dolore, ma quello si dimentica col tempo...basta volerlo


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (18 Maggio 2007)

*Ari Clessidra*

Ari  e Clessidra...vi auguro di ritrovare quello che avevo perso anche io...il sorriso vero...la spensieratezza....in che modo e in quanto tempo bhe..questo sta a voi...dipendesse da me ve lo farei ritrovare adesso stesso con una seduta di solletico o un siero della felicita' che ne so...dai che il destino ha un senso dell'umorismo molto sviluppato....(ce lo insegna il film di matrix...) un abbraccio a tutti e due sincero da Turn


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Maggio 2007)

*Mano morta?!?!*



TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Ari e Clessidra...vi auguro di ritrovare quello che avevo perso anche io...il sorriso vero...la spensieratezza....in che modo e in quanto tempo bhe..questo sta a voi...dipendesse da me ve lo farei ritrovare adesso stesso *con una seduta di solletico o un siero della felicita' che ne so*...dai che il destino ha un senso dell'umorismo molto sviluppato....(ce lo insegna il film di matrix...) un abbraccio a tutti e due sincero da Turn
















Te mò mi sa che ci hai preso gusto...


----------



## Lettrice (18 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Perchè, in altri momenti riesci ad abbassare la guardia?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Questa l'avevo persa... razzadi gallina dalla lingua biforcuta


----------



## Lettrice (18 Maggio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Te mò mi sa che ci hai preso gusto...


Dall'autore del best seller : " Della mano morta e dei piccoli piaceri dell'autobus"


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (18 Maggio 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Ari e Clessidra...vi auguro di ritrovare quello che avevo perso anche io...il sorriso vero...la spensieratezza....in che modo e in quanto tempo bhe..questo sta a voi...dipendesse da me ve lo farei ritrovare adesso stesso con una seduta di solletico o un siero della felicita' che ne so...dai che il destino ha un senso dell'umorismo molto sviluppato....(ce lo insegna il film di matrix...) un abbraccio a tutti e due sincero da Turn


Io e Ari adesso ci impegneremo seriamente a ritrovare il sorriso vero...grazie per questo pizzico di magia...
un abbraccio
Clessy


----------



## Bruja (18 Maggio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Dall'autore del best seller : " Della mano morta e dei piccoli piaceri dell'autobus"


Roba da "mi cala la palpebra"..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------

